#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-06-11
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> YokoZar: ping me when you have a minute, I'd like to talk to you about packaging windows apps with wine
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-06-12
<WilsonStudioWeb>  Anyone here familiar in working with the Ubuntu Software center API in JSOn format?
<dpm> good morning everyone
<dholbach> good morning
<TheFred> hello
<TheFred> I've been reading about using quickly to create ubuntu applications, and can see that 'quickly edit' opens the files, but which one should i place my python (2.7) code into?
<dpm> hi TheFred. Your GUI code should be on the <yourapp>Window.py file
<dpm> you can modify it to suit your needs
<TheFred> aha - thanks,i was tinkering trying to work it out for myself
<dpm> but that does not mean that the code needs to be confined there
<dpm> you can add your own additional modules outside of that file
<dpm> what that file provides is just a boilerplate to help you get started
<TheFred> I was banging my head trying to modify the __init__.py
<TheFred> dpm, thanks - thats appreciated
<dpm> TheFred, no worries, glad to help. Feel free to ask here or on askubuntu if we can give a hand in any way
<TheFred> I know this is newbish - but do i have to create my own class, or modify the ***Window class thats already there?
<dpm> it all depends on what you want to do. If you are just starting, I'd recommend just modifying the window that's created for you
<dpm> simply run 'quickly design', strip it of anything you don't need
<dpm> add the widgets, that you need, etc
<dpm> and modify the rest in the code (on <yourapp>Window.py)
<dpm> you might also want to read the tutorial, it's quite helpful. You can run 'quickly tutorial' and the documentation viewer will pop up with the docs
<TheFred> ok, i've got a python program that runs well, it reads ascii strings from a socket and would like to display this in either a text box or label
<TheFred> aha - quickly tutorial, you say.... thats gold
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> if your program is contained in a module, perhaps you can just drop it as it in the 'yourapp' folder and integrate it with <yourapp>Window.py so that it reads the results and displays them
<dpm> this way you get nice separation between logic and UI
<TheFred> thats an area i really need to do more work on - classes and modules, this may just be the motivation i need
<dpm> cool :)
<dpm> a real project always helps with motivation
<TheFred> hmm, now to try to get the strings from the socket into a textview.. but how to I go about connecting data = client_socket.recv(512) to a text view?
<TheFred> The button events seem straight forward enough, but socket events?
<strycore> hey there
<strycore> I don't know if anyone here uses vim to code PyGobject, but i'm having a lot of troubles with it
<strycore> i've explained the problem in details here: https://plus.google.com/u/0/105054545451660940700/posts/YMd62nU17GP
<strycore> but basically, vim crashes as soon as i enter PyGobject code
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-06-13
<dpm> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> mterry: would you be able to run a session on using Quickly next week for App Developer Week?
<mterry> mhall119, sure...  just basic quickly stuff?
<mhall119> yeah, getting started, explain what it does for you, etc
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<mhall119> if you can do it on Monday, that would be best I think
<mterry> mhall119, OK, can do on Monday
<mhall119> cool, thanks
<TheFred> hello
<TheFred> I've worked through the Jotter tutorial, and now i want to display data from TCP socket into a textview. This is what I have so far : http://bpaste.net/show/31444/    but no data is displayed in either the terminal nor the textview. Can anyone help?
<TheFred> hmm, i wondering if the code for reading from the sockets is in the correct file?
<TheFred> as present its in the JottyWindow.py, does it need to be in __init__.py instead?
<TheFred> ok, so it seems that I can address and enter a textview from the __init__.py file - now i have it displaying READY when launching with quickly run
<TheFred> aha .... there is life here :)
<TheFred> hello JanC
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-06-14
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> mhall119, heya - I was wondering if you had a little bit of time at some stage to help me with https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-app-reviews/vm-lens - I think I got the paths/depends now to a point where the ARB should be happy, but somehow it doesn't work :)
<dholbach> it might actually be more of a problem for cwayne
<dholbach> I assume that something's wrong because of the changed paths
<mhall119> dholbach: I will in a couple hours, I'm out atm
<dholbach> ok sure
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> and thanks
<davidcalle> dholbach, lens problem? What's not working?
<dholbach> davidcalle, I moved lens and services pieces around a little bit to satisfy the /opt requirement, and it seems I can't get it to work and no useful output anywhere
<davidcalle> dholbach, ok, looking at your branch
<mhall119> dholbach: i thought the extras- prefix wasn't required for .lens and .service files...
<dholbach> mhall119, ajmitch mentioned it in a review
<mhall119> yeah, but I think that may have been an area where there wasn't agreement within thw arb
<mhall119> with some requiring it and others not
<mhall119> iirc
<dholbach> the askubuntu lens seems to have it too
<mhall119> maybe I'm thinking something else then
<davidcalle> dholbach, working for me
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> davidcalle, you built a package from it, installed it and it just worked?
 * dholbach maybe did it wrong :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, no, just created the unity/lenses/extras... folder, moved the lens file and started the daemon. Let me try the real thing.
<dholbach> bzr bd -- -us -uc; sudo debi
<davidcalle> dholbach, oh silly me, I just noticed the error : the .service file
<davidcalle> Exec=/usr/bin/unity-lens-vm
<davidcalle> Should be Exec=/opt/...
<dholbach> aha!!!!!
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> let me try it after my call
<dholbach> davidcalle, HERO
<davidcalle> Exec=/opt/extras.ubuntu.com/unity-lens-vm/unity-lens-vm
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<davidcalle> ;-)
<davidcalle> mhall119, I think I've just found a bad issue with the extras requirement for lenses. The unity/lenses/extras-.. lenses are messing up the alphabetical order of lenses : Applications, all the "extras" lenses,  Files, Music, Videos.
<davidcalle> Instead of Apps, AskUbuntu, Files, Music, Torrents, Videos, VM, Wikipedia
<davidcalle> mhall119, nevertheless, I'm submitting one lens today, another one tomorrow.
<mhall119> davidcalle: hmm, it does by path name not lens name?
<davidcalle> mhall119, by .lens file name.
<mhall119> :/
<mhall119> it should go be the name *inside* the .lens file, IMO
<davidcalle> mhall119, agreed
<spartan2276> I'm new to development on Ubuntu(with quickly/Glade) and I have run into an error; can anyone please help? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1041220/
<spartan2276> so no one knows how I can fix that error?
<spartan2276> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1041220/
<spartan2276> :(
<Vishal> can we participate as a group of 2-3 people in app showdown
<Vishal> can we participate as a group of 2-3 people in app showdown?
<Vishal> or is it restricted to only one student?
<Vishal> anyone there?
<davidpitkin> hi Vishal
<Vishal> hi David
<Vishal> i want to wether a group of students is allowed to be one single entry in competetion
<Vishal> i want to know wether a group of students is allowed to be one single entry in competetion
<davidpitkin> Vishal, the contest rules seem setup for individual participants esp with the prize structure, but I don't see a reason why not
<Vishal> thannks David
<pavolzetor> hi, why is quickly required?
<pavolzetor> thanks :)
<pavolzetor> I am ruled out as I started working on it 2 months ago, I am just curious
<pavolzetor> also GTK is horrible for interactive apps ;)
<pavolzetor> anyway, can you post some standard app meeting requirements (UX, design, testing)?
<spartan2276> How can I call a python script from a button?
<spartan2276> What I'm trying to do is this http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/app-developer-cookbook/ubuntu-one/adding-ubuntu-one-files-support-to-your-app/ (the Ubuntu One authentication part)
<pavolzetor> just call is as function in callback
<Hairo> is a lens/scope permitted on ubuntu app shoudown??
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-06-15
<twobottux> auappdev: How can I create a new socket in /dev? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/151022/how-can-i-create-a-new-socket-in-dev>
<dpm> hi all
<dholbach> good morning
<noodles775> Morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi noodles775
<twobottux> auappdev: Quickly App Development Tool <http://askubuntu.com/questions/151128/quickly-app-development-tool>
<twobottux> auappdev: How do I participate in the Ubuntu App Showdown? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/151148/how-do-i-participate-in-the-ubuntu-app-showdown>
<RobinJ1995> I've started on a small aplication with Quickly, but can't find out how I add an image to a button in the Glade designer. I've created an image widget and assigned an image file to it, and assigned the image widget to the button, but it simply doesn't show up.
<dpm> hi RobinJ1995, I think this is an issue with glade. Try the following:
<RobinJ1995> quickly run? same
<dpm> 1. Save the image under your data/media directory
<RobinJ1995> it is in there, i thought that was the problem at first
<dpm> bear with me...
<RobinJ1995> ok :p
<dpm> 2. When you're specifying the image path in glade, make sure to prepend ../media/ to the file name
<dpm> that's always worked for me
<dpm> RobinJ1995, did that work?
<RobinJ1995> ../media/connect.png
<RobinJ1995> didnt work
<dpm> does 'quickly run' not load the image?
<dpm> (it might seem obvious, but make sure you've saved the glade file before running 'quickly run')
<RobinJ1995> nope
<dpm> can you push your code somewhere to have a look at it? If you've got a launchpad account, you can do bzr push lp:~your_launchpad_id/+junk/your_app and I can try to see if I spot what's going on
<RobinJ1995> do i have to create a lauchpad project page for the app? or has quicly done that for me?
<RobinJ1995> because i'd actually want to create a launchpad project page for it, but i have no control over what quickly does...
<dpm> RobinJ1995, you'll generally have to create a project yourself. But for now, you can just create a throwaway branch with the command I mentioned above
<RobinJ1995> bzr: ERROR: Permission denied
<RobinJ1995>  Project '+tmp' does not exist.
<dpm> RobinJ1995, can you please post the full command line? I've no idea which command you ran there
<RobinJ1995> robin@RobinJ:~/Ubuntu One/Python/remote-control$ bzr push lp:~robinj/+tmp/remote-control
<RobinJ1995> Working tree "/home/robin/Ubuntu One/Python/remote-control/" has uncommitted changes (See bzr status). Uncommitted changes will not be pushed.
<RobinJ1995> bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "~robinj/+tmp/remote-control/": : Project '+tmp' does not exist.
<dpm> RobinJ1995, please read again the command I mentioned above. It's +junk, not +tmp
<RobinJ1995> oh, i thought that was a random thing it would create by itself
<RobinJ1995> junk must be a default one then
<dpm> no, sorry, I should have probably specified that
<RobinJ1995> Created new branch.
<dpm> yeah, +junk is a place in Launchpad where you can store temporary branches
<dpm> it's quite handy
<RobinJ1995> https://code.launchpad.net/~robinj/+junk/remote-control
<RobinJ1995> indeed it is
<dpm> cool, let me have a look...
<RobinJ1995> one thing i really dislike about gtk; designign a gui is just as much hassle as writing the actual code
<dpm> :)
<jokerdino> ping.
<jokerdino> anyone?
<dpm> anyone what?
<jokerdino> uh this --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/151148/how-do-i-participate-in-the-ubuntu-app-showdown
<jokerdino> i got really confused after answering the question.
<RobinJ1995> yeah it's not at all clear
<dpm> jokerdino, let me see if I can answer it
<jokerdino> thanks. let me know when you do that so I can delete my answer then.
<dpm> RobinJ1995, actually, I think images are not appearing on buttons because of a global desktop setting. Have a look at the second answer on http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2188659/stock-icons-not-shown-on-buttons
<jokerdino> is mr twobottux working alright here?
<dpm> jokerdino, it wasn't a few days ago, but it seems it is now
<dpm> at least I could see the two latest questions on the channel not long ago
<jokerdino> alright. that's good then.
<RobinJ1995> dpm, changing that gconf key makes no difference at all. if i place the image in an image control it doesn't show up either
<dpm> RobinJ1995, weird. I cannot make it load, either. I'm loading images in buttons in my app, but it's a button inside a toolbar, not a plain button. You might want to ask on AskUbuntu -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/ask?tags=application-development
<dpm> That said, the code you pushed was missing the image path in the image control in Glade, but even after putting it there, I could not load the image
<RobinJ1995> :/
<RobinJ1995> in other words; glade is beta?
<RobinJ1995> *glade designer
<RobinJ1995> anyway, where do i put the image path in which file?
<dpm> RobinJ1995, here: http://ubuntuone.com/1p7rEvQP0QtYOkT5BDfoMQ
<dpm> jokerdino, your answer looks good to me, but do you mind if I edit it a bit?
<RobinJ1995> yeah i know but it is there
<dpm> yes, that's what I said ^^, I was just pointing out that it wasn't in the code you pushed on +junk, but even after adding it, it didn't make a difference.
<dpm> I'd recommend asking on askubuntu, then, I cannot help further, sorry :/
<RobinJ1995> okù
<RobinJ1995> thanks anyway
<jokerdino> dpm: i don't mind. feel free.
<jokerdino> dpm, thanks for the edit. makes it very clear.
<dpm> jokerdino, no worries. I'll add the question to the FAQ
<jokerdino> thanks! that should help others with the same question.
<dpm> so if you guys have got any other questions related to the contest not covered by the rules or in the faq, feel free to ask them on askubuntu and then I'll add the relevant ones to the faq
<dpm> I'm creating an ubuntuappshowdown tag too
<dpm> http://askubuntu.com/tags/ubuntuappshowdown
<jokerdino> ah, markdown doesn't work on tag excerpts.. :/
<RobinJ1995> dpm; are we only allowed to start our project on the 18th? as i'll miss out for a few days because of my exams, during the foreseen 3 weeks
<RobinJ1995> and i'll miss out on the last week entirely as i'm going to london
<dpm> RobinJ1995, feel free to start it already
<RobinJ1995> just done so
<RobinJ1995> :p
<dpm> cool :)
<RobinJ1995> only i'm fairly new to python and glade
<RobinJ1995> only experimented with it a bit
<RobinJ1995> oh cool i've unintentionally made a linux "virus" :')
<RobinJ1995> `quickly run` --> Compiz has closed unexpectedly
<RobinJ1995> the result of making the width request 3500 in stead of 350... little typo
<RobinJ1995> -.- is quickly supposed to add menu items to my application which i dont want there?
<RobinJ1995> guys? can anyone tell me why the handler doesn't work? it complains that it isn't there, but it is... http://www.imgdumper.nl/uploads5/4fdb0bc43b8e0/4fdb0bc41f7ae-Screenshot_from_2012-06-15_12%3A17%3A16.png
<RobinJ1995> i've tried adding the def at the bottom of the file first, but the same thing happened
<RobinJ1995> oh wait... python interprets indents
<RobinJ1995> nope still no succes
<RobinJ1995> nvm, i got it working :)
<dpm> ok, glad you managed :)
<twobottux> auappdev: Can I use old code by myself to build on for my entry in the Ubuntu App Showdown contest? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/151196/can-i-use-old-code-by-myself-to-build-on-for-my-entry-in-the-ubuntu-app-showdown> || Is Quickly a Python-only development tool? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/151128/is-quickly-a-python-only-development-tool>
<beemaster> Hello, ubuntu developers! Does anyone know if I can use Qt instead of GTK in canonical 3-week contest? It's a bit strange that developers are forced to use GTK and in the same time Qt Software is a sponsor...
<pavolzetor> As far as I know, you cannot
<pavolzetor> since Quickly is GTK
<pavolzetor> Ubuntu is GTK
<pavolzetor> There is a Qt template for Quickly in the works, it should be in 12.10 and hopefully backported to 12.04 as soon as it's ready
<pavolzetor> "There is a Qt template for Quickly in the works, it should be in 12.10 and hopefully backported to 12.04 as soon as it's ready"
<pavolzetor> mhall
<beemaster> Really, this is really weird. I think that Qt is very natural and convenient way of writing apps for Ubuntu. And I can't use it to participate in the contest? Qt Software is a sponsor? Are you kidding me? Where is the logic???
<pavolzetor> QT does not fit
<pavolzetor> it looks awkward
<pavolzetor> also ubuntu does not contain QT in default installation (ubuntu Q forwards)
<pavolzetor> hmm, or it might
<pavolzetor> sorry
<beemaster> it does
<pavolzetor> there is qt in U!
<pavolzetor> U1
<pavolzetor> Actually I do not understand what is goal of this content too :)
<pavolzetor> but cross fingers for devs to make beautiful apps, I am curious about quality
<dpm> hi beemaster, right now there is only one official Ubuntu application template in Quickly, and it is based on Python and GTK. We cannot recommend the Qt template until it's been finished and it's stable. See also askubuntu.com/questions/151128/is-quickly-a-python-only-development-tool/
<beemaster> Let people use tools they like, then there will be more apps
<pavolzetor> if you look at some apps developed for years, and they still have annoying bugs :)
<dpm> we're actually discussing relaxing the rules, so stay tuned for updates
<dpm> but until further notice, these are the rules
<dpm> http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/rules/
<dpm> and the sponsors do not dictate the rules, they have just kindly supported us with some awesome prizes
<pavolzetor> what are quality requirements?
<beemaster> so why you dictate so stupid rules? :)
<beemaster> app does not need quickly to be awesome
<pavolzetor> they want to attract new people, I assume
<pavolzetor> It is quite hard to learn PPA, Gtk, and all stuff for newbie in few weeks
<pavolzetor> so quickly helps there
<pavolzetor> but not me :D
<beemaster> Ok, I don't mind others to use it, but I want to use Qt!
<pavolzetor> QT does not find in ubuntu
<pavolzetor> it looks like second class citizen
<pavolzetor> I do not like that
<pavolzetor> but I am user
<pavolzetor> e.g. I use clutter with Gtk and I am also ruled out, so do not get mad, it is impossible to create something dynamic in gtk
<pavolzetor> so I can understand that you want QT or something else
<dpm> beemaster, we've put quite a lot of thought in the contest and to define the rules. That is simply your opinion. The goals of the contest are clearly stated on http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/rules/
<dpm> pavolzetor, why do you think you're ruled out from the contest by using Clutter? That shouldn't be an impediment to participate
<pavolzetor> I started also earlier with developement
<pavolzetor> so never mind
<pavolzetor> You said you need to use Gtk
<pavolzetor> or someone in comments on omgubunut i think
<beemaster> Qt Quick is the future, it would be great if you attract people to it instead of some old stuff.... yes, this is my opinion. Thank you anyways for clarifying the rules!
<dpm> beemaster, if you'd like to contribute to that goal, I'd recommend helping out with the Qt template in Quickly :)
<pavolzetor> beemaster: I do not think so
<pavolzetor> native libs are always better, it is more work, but it looks better
<dpm> pavolzetor, ah, gotcha. Have you not considered creating a new app?
<pavolzetor> probsably not
<pavolzetor> I do not have idea
<dpm> oh, wait, I can help with that...
<pavolzetor> and I want to finish first one ;)
<pavolzetor> I am rewriting framework, so it will use AWS
<pavolzetor> for sync
<dpm> pavolzetor, check this out in any case, lots of app ideas up for grabs :) http://www.reddit.com/r/UbuntuAppShowdown
<pavolzetor> going to have look
<pavolzetor> http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappshowdown/comments/v1zyu/app_idea_photo_collage_maker/
<pavolzetor> www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappshowdown/comments/v345u/app_idea_pretty_music_player/
<pavolzetor> these two are only I like for mass market
<pavolzetor> I think they should have higher priority
<pavolzetor> mainly photo collage maker
<pavolzetor> normal users will not vote on reddit ;)
<dpm> pavolzetor, if you've got any suggestions for any better voting and idea submission platform as lightweight to manage as reddit, I'm all ears :)
<pavolzetor> Are there any plans for tight twitter/facebook integration into platform in ubuntu?
<dpm> Gwibber does that already
<dpm> and has an api you can use for your apps
<pavolzetor> dpm: I think, the best would be look at other platforms what are top apps (not crappy ones) and just make list
<pavolzetor> basic users do not care/vote
<pavolzetor> so you need smart people to make decision
<pavolzetor> I am going to look at gwibber api
<dpm> right, but we want to have community participation, not just dictate ideas. This is about app ideas, not decisions
<dpm> the app ideas are there just to help participants with inspiration
<pavolzetor> dpm: what about splitting it 50/50
<pavolzetor> community/canonical
<dpm> splitting what?
<pavolzetor> dpm: I had look at gwibber
<pavolzetor> like there will be some canonical(business people) ideas
<pavolzetor> and some comunnity
<dpm> there is no such separation
<pavolzetor> community is nice example of bicycle shed problem
<dpm> everyone can submit ideas
<dpm> and canonical employees are also part of the community
<dpm> in fact, they can participate in the contest
<dpm> as long as they don't do it as part of their work
<pavolzetor> I see, that is okay
<pavolzetor> but I wanted to allude
<dpm> so we've just been submitting ideas organically, really
<pavolzetor> that you need to have some great people who make decisions, community will argue forever
<dpm> I agree, but my point is that this is not about decisions, this is an initiative to give app authors ideas
<pavolzetor> okay :)
<dpm> the best app will not be picked up from there
<pavolzetor> gotcha
<pavolzetor> so it is kinda brainstorming
<dpm> the best app will be something real that someone creates and submits :)
<dpm> exactly :)
<pavolzetor> to gwibber point
<pavolzetor> I looked at API
<dpm> ok, gwibber
<dpm> caveat:
<pavolzetor> what I had in mind
<dpm> the gwibber api and gtk widget is pending an SRU
<dpm> to make it work on 12.04
<pavolzetor> I see
<pavolzetor> what I wanted to say
<dpm> and we've got a tutorial in the works
<dpm> ok, go ahead, sorry
<pavolzetor> it is obvious Facebook is standard for communication now
<pavolzetor> ongoing revolution
<pavolzetor> so I would love to have
<pavolzetor> nautilus/shotwell/empathy integration
<pavolzetor> like you just login, and enter your name
<dpm> gotcha
<pavolzetor> and password
<pavolzetor> and you have got eveything synced
<pavolzetor> also calendar with birthdays and events
<pavolzetor> actaully I am gonig to apply for job in facebook, because I wnat to be part of revolution
<pavolzetor> and I assume ubuntu is going to tablet market too
<pavolzetor> since PC are becoming more techie than consumer market
<dpm> you should apply for a job at Canonical. Ubuntu is the revolution :)
<pavolzetor> I am student, canonical does not have internships ;)
<pavolzetor> and facebook is just huge
<pavolzetor> they need to develop phone, and I have dreamed about it for a long time
<RobinJ1995> this might be a stupid question... but how do i decrease the size of a text entry in glade designer?
<pavolzetor> but are there any plans for tablet, but I mean with strict design
<RobinJ1995> oh wait there's a width in characters thing
<pavolzetor> dpm: are there any plans for that?
<dpm> pavolzetor, for tablet? Yes, we're looking at multiple devices phone, tv, tablet... but I'm not very much involved in that part
<pavolzetor> I see
<pavolzetor> I know it is very hard
<pavolzetor> you have got scarce resources (people)
<pavolzetor> and gnome is not going that waty
<pavolzetor> way
<pavolzetor> I think ubuntu can be major success on phones, all phones I had sucked
<pavolzetor> Android is the worst
<pavolzetor> Iphone and WP7.5 are not that bad
<pavolzetor> I just want to say, that it seems to me, that train is moving at some speed, and ubuntu cannot cope with it
<pavolzetor> :/
<dpm> we're on it :)
<pavolzetor> dpm
<pavolzetor> does not seem to me :(
<pavolzetor> in future, majority will use tablets
<pavolzetor> or something like that
<pavolzetor> pc will be only for people who create something I believe
<pavolzetor> so it will be much smaller market
<dpm> you seem to be making some bold statements, have you got data to back them up? :)
<dpm> (I don't have myself)
<pavolzetor> I trust my inuition
<pavolzetor> intuition
<pavolzetor> going to dig numbers
<pavolzetor> Phones are obvious, but for tabltes I need to find numbers
<pavolzetor> but if you look what majority do on computer
<pavolzetor> is browsing facebook and websites
<pavolzetor> on tablet this is much conveniet
<pavolzetor> and it was everywhere
<pavolzetor> almost every market goes through this
<pavolzetor> from geeky/techie to consumer
<pavolzetor> cars
<pavolzetor> computers
<pavolzetor> 67 millions of iPads were sold
<RobinJ1995> <dpm> you seem to be making some bold statements, have you got data to back them up? :) << i think he might actually be right, though "android sucks" is relative. i personally hate iOS
<pavolzetor> I have android
<pavolzetor> it is too geeky
<pavolzetor> people do not understand it
<pavolzetor> I mean consumers
<RobinJ1995> i have an android tablet as well, but it's just.... buggy and the apps are usually low quality
<RobinJ1995> what? what's so hard about android?
<pavolzetor> I can use android ;)
<pavolzetor> but UX is horrible even in ICS
<RobinJ1995> in iOS it took me 10 to set a custom ringtone on an iPhone only to find out that it wasn't possible
<pavolzetor> I give you examples
<pavolzetor> bottons at bottom (hard to reach with thumb, also on iphone)
<RobinJ1995> what? how're they hard to reach?
<RobinJ1995> i can reach the back button with my thumb
<pavolzetor> if I hold phone, they are too far
<RobinJ1995> depends on the model probably
<pavolzetor> also top bar
<RobinJ1995> but still the bottom is the most reachable part :p
<RobinJ1995> top bar? android doesn't have a top bar
<pavolzetor> it does
<RobinJ1995> it doesn't, anymore ;p
<pavolzetor> one iwth signal, battery
<pavolzetor> hmm, I still have it
<pavolzetor> awkward
<RobinJ1995> you have android 2.0?
<pavolzetor> 4.4
<RobinJ1995> 4.4 doesn't even exist
<pavolzetor> 4.0.4
<RobinJ1995> 4.0.4 doesn't have a top bar
<beemaster> help
<beemaster> !help
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<twobottux> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<beemaster> how to get available commands here?
<RobinJ1995> pavolzetor, where do you see the top bar? http://ubuntuone.com/3w0ipx8eaMg2p7Zi5a1AUn
<pavolzetor> http://developer.android.com/sdk/images/4.0/home-lg.png
<RobinJ1995> ... must be phone-specific, cause the tablet  certainly doesn't have it
<pavolzetor> okay, now it is bottom bar, but is is useless, they should have it on lock screen, I do not care about battery until it is problem
<RobinJ1995> anyway, i dont think having it at the top is a bad idea
<pavolzetor> I have it on phone
<RobinJ1995> i would want it on a phone :p
<pavolzetor> but you do not care about signal or batter, if it is not low
<pavolzetor> also sides should be touchfriendly
<pavolzetor> so yo udo not have to search for volume up/down buttons
<pavolzetor> just swipe with finger
<pavolzetor> this one I want to patent :D
<RobinJ1995> actually i do care about it
<pavolzetor> why>
<RobinJ1995> .... patents suck
<pavolzetor> ?
<RobinJ1995> it totally blocks innovation
<pavolzetor> to be honest, I would love to be part of team developing new phone
<pavolzetor> patent would be only way to get into team ;)
<RobinJ1995> then go for a job at canonical ;p
<pavolzetor> they are not going to make phone ;)
<RobinJ1995> patents do nothing good, they just block innovation
<pavolzetor> and I am only beginner
<RobinJ1995> if apple saw ubuntu as a threat ubuntu would be sued to death in 5 minutes
<pavolzetor> but if I make design and publish it, can anybody just copy it?
<pavolzetor> I do not want to get moeny from it
<pavolzetor> I just want others to make something even better
<RobinJ1995> no, they shouldn't be allowed to simple use your design. but patenting things like having a touchpad in the middle of a laptop (fuck apple for that) is just stupid
<pavolzetor> but copyright is enough for that probably
<pavolzetor> I see
<RobinJ1995> if apple can sue a company for using "rounded corners" in their applications, then what can't they sue you for?
<pavolzetor> I see
<pavolzetor> I think patent should  be used only for smart thing
<pavolzetor> s
<pavolzetor> like tesla did
<pavolzetor> what make me sad is community about gnome
<pavolzetor> around
<pavolzetor> and to ICS point
<pavolzetor> ICS is too complicated
<RobinJ1995> ics?
<RobinJ1995> stands for?
<pavolzetor> it was designed by guy from palm, so yo ucan see it is not totally bfu friendly
<pavolzetor> ice cream sandwich
<RobinJ1995> ah
<RobinJ1995> ics is easy
<pavolzetor> for you maybe
<pavolzetor> for my dad not
<pavolzetor> these people hate buttons and settings ;)
<RobinJ1995> yeah but old people shouldn't use smartphones =D
<pavolzetor> http://www.nest.com/
<pavolzetor> this is beautiful
<RobinJ1995> well they don't have any buttons, only an oversized screen :D
<pavolzetor> but you can get feel, it just makes me happy when I see it
<pavolzetor> but what you are forgeting about
<pavolzetor> every human being goes through stages/cycles
<RobinJ1995> you've got things for people who like to keep it simple (elementary os, nokia 3310, ...) and you've got things for more advanced people (arch linux, android)
<RobinJ1995> that's simply how it is :p
<pavolzetor> I know, there are eceptions like you, or some geeks :)
<pavolzetor> but I just want to contradict with your smartphone old people thesis
<RobinJ1995> give me something like chrome os, i'll find my way around. give me gentoo, i'll find my way around too.
<pavolzetor> you will get to some age, and you like simple things, you spend your time on doing something else
<pavolzetor> I was kinda geek
<RobinJ1995> and i'd hate both of them at the end of the day :p
<pavolzetor> compilling and so on
<pavolzetor> but now I jsut do not have time for that
<pavolzetor> and I want to use computer, not to play with it
<pavolzetor> because I spend my time on something else
<pavolzetor> and if you will get family, children
<pavolzetor> it will cahnge too
<pavolzetor> elementary os is not nice, I do not like it
<pavolzetor> just copying mac
<RobinJ1995> yeah i know
<pavolzetor> when mac is for geeks ;)
<RobinJ1995> but it works great for people who like it simple
<pavolzetor> iOS is for masses
<pavolzetor> chrome os is probably dead end, just sideline of android
<smolnij> Hello. Could you plese clarify is that acceptable to submit games to the Ubuntu App Showdown ?
<RobinJ1995> iOS? srsly it's crap. friend of my mother constantly calls me for help when she can't get things done on her iPhone. and usually she can't get em done because the option is simply not available
<pavolzetor> but you are special
<RobinJ1995> am i? :')
<dpm> lol
<dpm> smolnij, it is acceptable, yes. There is nothing in the rules that prohibits games. In fact, we'd love to see some!
<pavolzetor> I might sound crazy, but you will see in future ;)
<smolnij> got it, thanks!
<pavolzetor> iOS is nice, but I have plenty of ideas how to improve it, what I miss are emotions and focus on devices
<pavolzetor> for example
<pavolzetor> why icons cannot be faded by degree of usage?
<RobinJ1995> because it'd only be confusing and ugly
<pavolzetor> so if I use facebook every day, it should be more visible than twitter, which I use not that often
<RobinJ1995> but user-friendlyness isn't the biggest problem of software today. the overall quality of software is simply going down the drain at an alarming rate
<RobinJ1995> blergh, facebook :p
<RobinJ1995> it would be invisivle for me, then
<pavolzetor> I think it would not be ugly
<pavolzetor> because yo udo not care ;)
<pavolzetor> I am doing these news crappy app
<pavolzetor> and I am going to play with highlihtinf
<pavolzetor> they can be grayed out
<pavolzetor> I mean icons
<pavolzetor> Quality wise
<RobinJ1995> "recently used" section ;p
<pavolzetor> recently used is holly mess :)
<pavolzetor> because it does not keep position
<pavolzetor> I would remove it from every app
<pavolzetor> people get confused if you change order of things
<pavolzetor> and about quality, I know it is not nice
<pavolzetor> but many ubuntu apps does not meet my requirements
<pavolzetor> android are almost all crap
<pavolzetor> some games are nice
<pavolzetor> but apps are horrible
<RobinJ1995> well, allmost every application "doesn't meet my requirements"
<pavolzetor> my requirements => basic user requirements ;)
<pavolzetor> I am basic user
<RobinJ1995> windows doesn't meet my requirements because it's slow and inefficient; mac doesn't meet them because it'd cost me 1200 euros to use it; ubuntu doesn't because it's buggy abd slow, but not as buggy and slow as windows
<pavolzetor> that is also problem of gnome and so on
<pavolzetor> I feel like they create apps for themselves and not for others
<RobinJ1995> yeah gnome is aiming at making thiongs easier, but they're just making things more confusing
<RobinJ1995> pavolzetor, how come?
<pavolzetor> Totem
<RobinJ1995> yes?
<pavolzetor> Rhythmbox
<RobinJ1995> looks ugly, but does a good job
<RobinJ1995> rhythmbox is awesome
<pavolzetor> just examples of user unfriedlines
<RobinJ1995> what's wrong with them?
<pavolzetor> okay, I give yo uexample how totem should look like
<RobinJ1995> what? they're easier than wmp's cryptic interface....
<pavolzetor> in my opinion
<pavolzetor> if you launch totem
<pavolzetor> there should be nice grid with last seen movies
<pavolzetor> and movies you might like
<pavolzetor> not just empty screen
<pavolzetor> also side pane should be removed completely
<RobinJ1995> pavolzetor, agreed, that's a good idea. you should submit that as an idea ;p
<RobinJ1995> side pane is good for playlists
<RobinJ1995> but should indeed not be theree when not using a playlist
<pavolzetor> nobody uses them ;)
<RobinJ1995> those are 2 things i've been saying for ages
<RobinJ1995> playlists? i use playlists daily
<pavolzetor> I mean basic user launch app and want to see movie
<pavolzetor> that is reason why he launched totem
<pavolzetor> not because of playlists ;)
<pavolzetor> you are special, as I said ;)
<RobinJ1995> agreed, but when the user uses a playlist the sidebar should be there. otherwise, it should be hidden
<pavolzetor> you can sumbit it then ;)
<RobinJ1995> actaully, i dunno where
<pavolzetor> but this is just start
<RobinJ1995> does any of you know where ideas should be submitted to? launchpad -> blueprints?
<pavolzetor> just tiny bit
<RobinJ1995> ok, tell me then :p
<RobinJ1995> what's with rhythmbox?
<pavolzetor> isn't it wasting time :)
<pavolzetor> ?
<RobinJ1995> no, actually i'm curious what you think the problem is with some applications
<pavolzetor> okay
<RobinJ1995> as i might learn from it :p
<pavolzetor> hope devs of particular apps will fix it
<pavolzetor> are yo udev?
<pavolzetor> what I like is ubuntu light font ;), I love it
<RobinJ1995> i'm 17, but might be one day
<RobinJ1995> i've made a few apps
<pavolzetor> best thing in ubuntu
<pavolzetor> haha, I am really old than
<RobinJ1995> how old r you?
<pavolzetor> 20 :D
<pavolzetor> okay
<pavolzetor> this is not dating irc
<pavolzetor> to rhythmbox
<pavolzetor> I do not use it often
<RobinJ1995> i know, just asked, and 20's not old yet :p
<pavolzetor> because it is more comfortable to listen to music on youtube
<pavolzetor> my body says something different ;)
<RobinJ1995> http://www.imgdumper.nl/uploads5/4fdb2b7ab0aca/4fdb2b7aa14b4-Screenshot_from_2012-06-15_14%3A32%3A33.png << so this is rhythmbox's interface. what's wrong with it? :p
<pavolzetor> I have ubuntu Q
<pavolzetor> they have changed it
<pavolzetor> a little
<RobinJ1995> ah 12.10
<RobinJ1995> yeah i know they're screwing it up there
<pavolzetor> actually, they just polishing bad design
<RobinJ1995> lol? what's wrong with the current design?
<pavolzetor> I am fascinated by design, but I jsut started
<pavolzetor> maybe 2 months ago
<pavolzetor> okay
<pavolzetor> I will give you list
<pavolzetor> it misses streaming
<pavolzetor> something like spotify
<RobinJ1995> streaming is perfectly possible in rhythmbox
<pavolzetor> also sound settings
<pavolzetor> not possible as it should be
<pavolzetor> but lets talk about design
<RobinJ1995> sound settings? sound settings are for your operating system to manage
<pavolzetor> nonoi
<pavolzetor> I mean slider for settings osund
<RobinJ1995> the volume? upper right corner ;)
<pavolzetor> yep
<pavolzetor> it should not be there
<pavolzetor> people do not get it
<pavolzetor> they always go to top panel for this settings
<RobinJ1995> why not? it's compact and easily reachable up there :p
<pavolzetor> it should be smart, so if you get call, it should pause
<pavolzetor> I say people do not get it (my father and little sample I had)
<pavolzetor> they are not tech savvy
<pavolzetor> also
<RobinJ1995> and is that because they're simply used to windows? or because it's counter-intuitive? ;p
<pavolzetor> I would remove shuffle and repeat fro mto ppanel
<pavolzetor> I believe it is counter intuitive
<RobinJ1995> because after having used ubuntu for a long time, there's always a war ging on between me and windows explorer
<pavolzetor>  I strongly believe
<RobinJ1995> what? you just said they should remove the 3 buttons i most use from the top panel
<pavolzetor> this should be handled in background
<pavolzetor> and mainly, you do not listen to movie and music at one time
<pavolzetor> it is nice feature, but not handled properly
<pavolzetor> yep, you are special
<pavolzetor> as I said
<RobinJ1995> no i'm not xd
<pavolzetor> playlists
<pavolzetor> what people hate is organizing stuff
<RobinJ1995> but applications shouldn't be designer ONLY for people who like it simple. people who like it simple can ignore the buttons, peeple who use them have them for easy access
<pavolzetor> prove is how calendars are unsuccesfull, even social one like upto
<RobinJ1995> i don't, appart from organizing my room
<pavolzetor> I am talking about defaults
<pavolzetor> and ubuntu is mass market
<pavolzetor> or it wants to be that
<pavolzetor> you should have few settings and simple stuff
<pavolzetor> geeks already probably left
<RobinJ1995> i'd say +5000000 users is already mass market :p
<pavolzetor> I shouw yo uscreenshot
<pavolzetor> mass market for me is at least 50 millions
<RobinJ1995> lol
<pavolzetor> of people you target at
<pavolzetor> so 50 millions of basic users
<pavolzetor> there is much more people using computers
<pavolzetor> so yo uneed to scale your base
<RobinJ1995> well, i'm, at this moment, developing an application. what i'm doing is; i show the basic funtionality which you need to be able to use the application, and there's an expander titled "Advanced", so that advanced options get hidden by default. would you say that's a good way to deal with it?
<pavolzetor> basis
<pavolzetor> http://ubuntuone.com/1ACuXXKtotntXnaFieH8su
<pavolzetor> how should Libreoffice look like in default
<pavolzetor> circa
<pavolzetor> + overlay scrollbars + global menu
<pavolzetor> what are yo udeveloping?
<pavolzetor> I need to see screenshot
<pavolzetor> you can ask georgi karavasilev
<pavolzetor> he is pretty good
<pavolzetor> I am begginer, maybe 2 months
<pavolzetor> it came organically over years though
<RobinJ1995> can't say i agree on the libreoffice thing
<pavolzetor> why?
<RobinJ1995> because a lot of people don't even realise the global menu is there, and they wouldnt know how to open or save a file
<RobinJ1995> pavolzetor, main window: http://minus.com/mbdTHOy0m2/
<RobinJ1995> main window with advanced options expanded: http://minus.com/mbdTHOy0m2/2
<RobinJ1995> connect window: http://minus.com/mbdTHOy0m2/3
<pavolzetor> if you use ubuntu, you will know that about menu
<pavolzetor> ;)
<RobinJ1995> connect window with advanced options expanded: http://minus.com/mbdTHOy0m2/4
<pavolzetor> actaully I believe, menu sohuld be used only in few cases
<pavolzetor> so do not make save
<pavolzetor> ask that when yo ucreate document
<pavolzetor> how yo uwant to name it
<RobinJ1995> save automatically? bad idea
<pavolzetor> what should your app to do?
<pavolzetor> with revisions
<RobinJ1995> basically, remote desktop
<pavolzetor> so you can roll back
<RobinJ1995> something like teamviewer, but native for linux and easier
<pavolzetor> is it in python?
<RobinJ1995> mac, ubuntu and windows all have revisions implemented
<RobinJ1995> yes
<pavolzetor> GI?
<pavolzetor> or pygtk
<RobinJ1995> gtk glade
<pavolzetor> I see
<pavolzetor> so pygtk probably
<pavolzetor> to be honest motorslav@gmail.com
<pavolzetor> this guy is much better than me
<RobinJ1995> lol
<pavolzetor> so what do you do with your app most of the time
<pavolzetor> definitely add some spacing
<pavolzetor> from edges and between widgets too
<RobinJ1995> een more spacing? 0.o
<RobinJ1995> *even
<pavolzetor> play with it ;)
<pavolzetor> but what are steps?
<pavolzetor> like you launch app
<pavolzetor> than enter someting?
<pavolzetor> definitely remove dialog windows
<pavolzetor> I recommend to use only one window
<RobinJ1995> er, it doesn't do anything yet. i just have those 2 dialogs and that's it for now :p
<pavolzetor> for IP address
<pavolzetor> does it jump automatically when yo utype?
<RobinJ1995> not yet
<RobinJ1995> but i was planning on that
<kubuntu_guy> Hi, I was wondering if I am allowed to submit more than one App for the Ubuntu App Showdown Contest??
<pavolzetor> okay :)
<pavolzetor> just get rid of dialog windows
<pavolzetor> I have it with passion in emapthy
<pavolzetor> hate
<RobinJ1995> if you want a clean interface, then often dialogs are your only option
<pavolzetor> I do not think so
<pavolzetor> you can play with focus, add transitions
<pavolzetor> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaVhlYzIU-s
<pavolzetor> my app, but this is old version
<pavolzetor> I am working on fucus and animations
<pavolzetor> just eample how yo ucan have dialog in window
<RobinJ1995> if i got a window with just a + sign in it i wouldnt know what to do ;p
<pavolzetor> :D
<pavolzetor> ou really?
<pavolzetor> okay, just got idea
<pavolzetor> you can make it fliud
<pavolzetor> fluid
<pavolzetor> so it will be organic
<pavolzetor> make it flow from right to left
<pavolzetor> like some process
<pavolzetor> dialogs are evil, because you miss context also
<RobinJ1995> well let's first see if i can manage to make the backend ;p
<pavolzetor> probably you should look at cluttergtk
<pavolzetor> as gtk does not have animations
<RobinJ1995> it's not really the easiest application to start with developing in python ;p
<pavolzetor> tell me about that
<pavolzetor> are you going to make it over dbus?
<RobinJ1995> pavolzetor, i do not need animations. i want my application to be responsive and consistent
<RobinJ1995> pavolzetor, don't have a clue.
<pavolzetor> I though I do not need girlfriend, and I miss human contact now :D
<RobinJ1995> first going to experiment a bit with one-way sockets, and then see if i can manage to make it duplex
<pavolzetor> I meant you can make it like process, step by stepp
<pavolzetor> like on websites
<pavolzetor> or music
<pavolzetor> go forward
<pavolzetor> make it feel like something natural
<pavolzetor> animations are pretty good, if you use them properly
<pavolzetor> they can hint you direction of flow
<RobinJ1995> but they make the application inconsistent with the rest of the desktop
<pavolzetor> please contact guy I gave you
<pavolzetor> that is problem of desktop ;)
<RobinJ1995> no, it's not
<pavolzetor> also Iphone was inconsistant
<pavolzetor> you have to think out of the bost
<pavolzetor> x
<RobinJ1995> if you want to develop an application for a desktop, it's your responsibility to follow the guidelines of that desktop
<pavolzetor> not if guidelines are bad
<RobinJ1995> but the guidelines are good
<RobinJ1995> standards are there for a reason
<pavolzetor> I do not think o
<pavolzetor> so
<RobinJ1995> i'm not planning on making inconsistent crap like microsoft
<pavolzetor> it still can lok like Gtk
<pavolzetor> Metro is actually amazing
<pavolzetor> for touch devices
<pavolzetor> they just need to play more with focus
<pavolzetor> because what people care about is to make things visible, especially things you care about
<RobinJ1995> metro is `microsoft claims gnome shell/unity`
<pavolzetor> I do not understand that :)
<RobinJ1995> well basically it's microsoft's implementation of ubuntu's unity and gnome's dash
<pavolzetor> I do not think so
<pavolzetor> As far as I know, n microsoft, it takes some time to get news in public
<pavolzetor> like kinect was developed much earlier than it was released
<pavolzetor> metro si super smart, to be honest, I really like it, on thing from MS (including FSX)
<pavolzetor> and it is completely different from unity/shell
<pavolzetor> unity is about "I know what I want I search for it"
<pavolzetor> metro "I do not search, I have what I wanted already there"
<pavolzetor> hope nobody from microsoft/canonical or facebook is in IRC, because I wil definitely get job after presenting my ideas :)
<RobinJ1995> ? dunno how you made that up
<pavolzetor> what exactly?
<RobinJ1995> metro's and uity's search system are exactly the same, appart from that gnome and unity both have a seperate bar for pinning apps to
<pavolzetor> no
<pavolzetor> metro is less about searching
<RobinJ1995> tell me, what's the difference then, according to yu?
<pavolzetor> if I go into unity, I search for something
<RobinJ1995> metro is just as much aboput search as unity
<pavolzetor> in metro, I just launch and see what I wanted
<RobinJ1995> no, you dont. the panel at the left side is also unity
<pavolzetor> I know
<pavolzetor> be it is not on my screen
<pavolzetor> they show information in different manner
<pavolzetor> to feeling
<RobinJ1995> tiles vs icon?
<pavolzetor> yep
<pavolzetor> tiles are smarter, if you can make it clutterless and paly nicely with user focus
<pavolzetor> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaVhlYzIU-s
<pavolzetor> just open any video
<RobinJ1995> all i know is that microsoft's metro and ubuntu's unity are both slow and buggy
<pavolzetor> it does nto matter
<pavolzetor> and go to end
<pavolzetor> yo ucan see tiles loading
<pavolzetor> left corner to right corner
<RobinJ1995> nah, i'm not so much for tiles 8 ;p
<pavolzetor> it just feel weirdly
<pavolzetor> it shoul pop up randomly
<pavolzetor> I am for tiles
<pavolzetor> actaully I am for presenting information you care about in smart suit
<pavolzetor> unity is slow
<pavolzetor> metro is not ;)
<pavolzetor> unity is getting bugless
<pavolzetor> at least they are going to fix bugs I reported ;)
<pavolzetor> anyway, anyone knows why flash videos lag if I use alt tab or dash?
<pavolzetor> *I will definitely do not get job*
<pavolzetor> I need to go, nice talk, have a lovely day and good luck to all contestants :)
<RobinJ1995> eh, metro is slow as well
<dholbach> mhall119, if I install a new lens and restart my session, it should work and show up with a new icon in the search thing, right? if it doesn't where would I read that it fails? in ~/.xsession-errors?
<mhall119> dholbach: it should auto-start
<dholbach> hum hum
<dholbach> ok
<mhall119> Unity will add the icon when it sees a .lens file in /usr/share/unity/lenses/<lensname>
<mhall119> but IIRC, it doesn't start the daemon until it needs it, then it gets dbus to start it
<mhall119> I'm not sure where it logs to
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> I'll play around with it a bit more and let you know when I run out of ideas :)
<RobinJ1995> what the.... ubuntu's failing again
<RobinJ1995> it wont let me disable my second monitor
<dholbach> hum, I just fell out of the internet - did anyone have an answer to my question? :)
<twobottux> auappdev: How do I translate a quickly project? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/151260/how-do-i-translate-a-quickly-project>
<dholbach> mhall119, if you have a bit of time later on today and could branch and test-build the vm-lens and tell me if it works for you, that'd make me happy
<dholbach> I'm not quite sure if I'm doing anything wrong
<dholbach> but at least all the files should be in the right place already
<mhall119> dholbach: sure,what's the branch?
<dholbach> mhall119, it's lp:~dholbach/ubuntu-app-reviews/vm-lens
<spartan2276> How can I add a secondary Window with Glade using Quickly?  I can build my project but when I add a new window and then I run quickly run the new window is not added.
<spartan2276> Quickly is great if you want to build a one window app but it does nothing else not cool
<spartan2276> and in the tutorials there is no clear way on how to do this, everything is a single window app
<spartan2276> I'm I missing something?
<pavolzetor> hello
<pavolzetor> I saw post about that other languages and toolkits can be used
<pavolzetor> so my question is, if I haven;t published my app, but I have been working on it, if I still can submit it, or write it fro mscratch ?
<pavolzetor> thanks
<spartan2276> seems like people are very helpful on this channel. it sucks too because Ubuntu is an awesome OS :(
<twobottux> auappdev: Can I participate in showdown contest with friend? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/151390/can-i-participate-in-showdown-contest-with-friend>
<pavolzetor> I havent; published it, only PPA, so I jsut wonder, if I can submit it or not
<twobottux> auappdev: Is a non-trivial blender plug-in considered an app? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/151394/is-a-non-trivial-blender-plug-in-considered-an-app> || Facing problem with the simple-player quickly tutorial <http://askubuntu.com/questions/151393/facing-problem-with-the-simple-player-quickly-tutorial>
<tom_> hi, I started this project about a week ago http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXBdApRBdnE but didnt continue it since then.. would it be fine to use it as a base for the Ubuntu App Showdown submission? If not, would it be ok to rewrite this base or wouldn't I be allowed to use it at all?
<pavolzetor> tom_: looks nice :), even I think mac design is outdated, but pop up search is lovely :)
<pavolzetor> I am asking same question
<pavolzetor> but I have been developing it for few month with month gap
<pavolzetor> due to exams
<tom_> hm..apparently no one knows.. does anyone have an email I could send this question to? :/
<JanC> tom_: maybe best ask on askubuntu.com
<JanC> this sounds related: http://askubuntu.com/questions/151196/can-i-use-old-code-by-myself-to-build-on-for-my-entry-in-the-ubuntu-app-showdown
<tom_> JanC: ah, perfect. thanks :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-06-16
<twobottux> auappdev: Import "prompts" in quickly <http://askubuntu.com/questions/151487/import-prompts-in-quickly>
<twobottux> auappdev: What quickly templates are available <http://askubuntu.com/questions/151519/what-quickly-templates-are-available>
<aviraldg> Hello. Anyone on the ARB here?
<aviraldg> I have a question about Ubuntu App Showdown.
<aviraldg> Can someone please tell me if hybrid apps are allowed? I mean if half of my app runs on Windows and the other half runs on Ubuntu? (and these parts are not the "same" -- by running parts on Windows and parts on Ubuntu it provides a unique functionality)
<twobottux> auappdev: Import "prompts" in quickly (Simple Player tutorial) <http://askubuntu.com/questions/151487/import-prompts-in-quickly-simple-player-tutorial> || Facing problem with "gtk.RESPONSE_OK" in the simple-player quickly tutorial <http://askubuntu.com/questions/151393/facing-problem-with-gtk-response-ok-in-the-simple-player-quickly-tutorial>
<twobottux> auappdev: Quickly doesn't push - Intended? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/151533/quickly-doesnt-push-intended>
<sgringwe> for the app competition, how do prizes work for teams?
<patrickdickey> Hello there. I've got a question about getting a document included in the Software Center. If the document has versions tailored to previous releases (Lucid, Maverick, etc), is it possible to put them in their own repositories through apt-get or synaptic, or will they all be available only through the Software Center?
<patrickdickey> I should add, this is for the Ubuntu Manual project. They want to get the manual included in the Software Center, and if possible, have previous releases available for download by users of those versions. The question was asked if that was possible, or all releases would be available through the Software Center only.
<twobottux> auappdev: some questions related to ubuntu app showdown <http://askubuntu.com/questions/151288/some-questions-related-to-ubuntu-app-showdown>
<aviraldg> Anyone here who knows about PyGTK?
<sivapvarma1> hi everyone
<davidpitkin> hi sivapvarma1
<sivapvarma1> can any one tell how much work it will be to get skim pdf to work for ubuntu
<davidpitkin> sivapvarma1, I am looking at the wiki and docs now
<jfroebe> objective-c  / cocoa
<davidpitkin> yeah that's quite a port
<sivapvarma1> I know c c++ but never did anything related to objective-c
<jfroebe> objective-c would be the easy part.. you would have to rewrite the ui for gtk or qt
<davidpitkin> jfroebe, I am trying to think of an open source application that has both a qt and cocoa view...
<davidpitkin> sivapvarma1, you have to reimplement the UI
<sivapvarma1> which one would be easier qt or gtk
<jfroebe> a six year old very simple qt/cocoa comparison http://loadcode.blogspot.com/2006/08/graphics-in-qt-vs-cocoa.html
<davidpitkin> sivapvarma1, qt is better documented and has a lot more stuff but gtk could be easier if you just want to hack away
<twobottux> auappdev: Ubuntu showcase app. Can you add a price? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/151717/ubuntu-showcase-app-can-you-add-a-price>
<davidpitkin> twobottux, yes
<twobottux> davidpitkin: Error: "yes" is not a valid command.
<twobottux> Factoid 'yes' not found
<jokerdino> hey dpm, you around?
<jokerdino> could update the ask link to this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/ask?tags=application-development,ubuntuappshowdown
<jokerdino> oh wait, there is no dpm here. >_>
<jfroebe> anyone know where couchgrid resides now?  I'm going through the quickly tutorials and it seems to have been moved from desktopcouch.records.couchgrid
<JanC> sivapvarma1: there is some work being done by the Étoilé (linux-based) OS people to bring GnuStep closer to the Mac OS X APIs
<JanC> I'm not sure how much of that work is available in Ubuntu right now though
<twobottux> auappdev: How do I get tutorial for ubuntu application development <http://askubuntu.com/questions/151734/how-do-i-get-tutorial-for-ubuntu-application-development>
<rigved> hi everyone. there is an error in quickly tutorial. In "Using Dialogs", in the "selected_file" property function, it should be "return rows[0]['File']" and not "return rows[0]['Name']"
<rigved> this is in "Quickly 12.04 User Guide"
<rigved> hi everyone. there is an error in quickly tutorial. In "Using Dialogs", in the "selected_file" property function, it should be "return rows[0]['File']" and not "return rows[0]['Name']"
<rigved> this is in "Quickly 12.04 User Guide"
<rigved> i'll file a bug report later
<twobottux> auappdev: App Showdown: can i package and include in the ppa the required libraries? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/151804/app-showdown-can-i-package-and-include-in-the-ppa-the-required-libraries>
<twobottux> auappdev: Protecting OAuth secrets in App Showdown submissions <http://askubuntu.com/questions/151685/protecting-oauth-secrets-in-app-showdown-submissions>
<twobottux> auappdev: Can I package and include in the ppa the required libraries? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/151804/can-i-package-and-include-in-the-ppa-the-required-libraries>
<twobottux> auappdev: Can I set a price for my application submission? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/151717/can-i-set-a-price-for-my-application-submission> || Where to ask questions related to ubuntu app developer showdown? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/151268/where-to-ask-questions-related-to-ubuntu-app-developer-showdown>
<twobottux> auappdev: How do I use this Add/remove widget? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/151848/how-do-i-use-this-add-remove-widget>
<twobottux> auappdev: Is there a standard REST API for DBus communication? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/151897/is-there-a-standard-rest-api-for-dbus-communication>
<qaghan> Hey guys, I got a question. How do you make a program run in /opt ? I found some information saying that Quickly handles that if I use quickly submitubuntu but at what step of the workflow exactly do I have to do that step? Does it replace any of the usual instructions like quickly release?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-06-17
<clicker4721> If I come here asking for help with Glade, do I get shunned?
<clicker4721> Or just ignored?
<chu> It's not a particular active channel at this time.
<clicker4721> When does it liven up?
<chu> I don't think I have ever really seen it too lively.
<chu> Just occaisonally a few people come in and start crunching.
<clicker4721> Do you now where I could go for Glade help, then?
<chu> Nah, I'm sorry.
<chu> Perhaps ask #gnome (assuming there is such a channel)
<bitplane--> gnome's chat rooms are on their own network
<bitplane--> is there a channel for this Ubuntu App Showdown thing?
<JanC> here, I assume
<bitplane--> cool
<JanC> but it's weekend an for many people it's also about 3h30am  ;)
<JanC> (like for me)
<bitplane--> 2:30 here :)
<bitplane--> is Vala ready for prime-time, or would I be smarter to develop an app in Python?
<JanC> I think the showdown is about python apps
<JanC> but there are several apps in Ubuntu that are written in Vala, so it's certainly usable
<bitplane--> Python can be a bit of a bitch to refactor, and C/C++ are.. well.. unforgiving and old-fashioned
<bitplane--> other languages (Java, C#) tend have obscene dependencies, though depending on GTK makes things somewhat unportable anyway
<bitplane--> you working on a project Jan?
<JanC> actually, Python can be very easy to refactor in some ways, but difficult for development tools to aid refactoring  ;)
<bitplane--> I'm not sure whether I want to commit to one
<bitplane--> do you use an IDE for Python?
<JanC> not really
<bitplane--> nor me, tend to just hack it out in Gedit / nano
<twobottux> auappdev: Questions about Ubuntu App Showdown <http://askubuntu.com/questions/152027/questions-about-ubuntu-app-showdown>
<rigved> hi everyone. is there any documentation about the quickly-widgets signals and their handlers?
<twobottux> auappdev: Distributing App Showdown submissions <http://askubuntu.com/questions/152125/distributing-app-showdown-submissions>
<twobottux> auappdev: What you mean by Novelty in Ubuntu App Contest? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/152130/what-you-mean-by-novelty-in-ubuntu-app-contest>
<pavolzetor> hi, how is asured that apps are new?
<pavolzetor> so somebody hasn't started it year ago and continued now?
<twobottux> auappdev: What is meant by "Novelty" in Ubuntu App Contest? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/152130/what-is-meant-by-novelty-in-ubuntu-app-contest>
<twobottux> auappdev: Is the "User Accounts" icon listed in the Freedesktop Icon Naming Specification? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/152149/is-the-user-accounts-icon-listed-in-the-freedesktop-icon-naming-specification>
<twobottux> auappdev: Are we allowed to distribute our App Showdown entries prior to submission? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/152125/are-we-allowed-to-distribute-our-app-showdown-entries-prior-to-submission>
<twobottux> auappdev: Is a non-trivial plug-in for some application considered an app? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/151394/is-a-non-trivial-plug-in-for-some-application-considered-an-app>
<twobottux> auappdev: Can I develop an "existing" application for the showdown? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/152027/can-i-develop-an-existing-application-for-the-showdown>
<twobottux> auappdev: How can I force Glade to be in English? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/152257/how-can-i-force-glade-to-be-in-english>
<sycoso> Will there be a recording of the showdown workshops?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-06-10
<oSoMoN> good morning gusch
<gusch> oSoMoN: hi
<oSoMoN> gusch: would you be available for a short review?
<gusch> oSoMoN: sure
<oSoMoN> gusch: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/open-blank-in-new-tab-from-frame/+merge/168131 thanks!
<gusch> oSoMoN: approved
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks!
 * Mirv uploads qt quick control / layouts 5.1 beta into a PPA for anyone interested in that new module
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: hi, do you know why in webbroser-app you have tests/unittests/tst_QmlTests.cpp that doesn't seem to have any test code in it ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: read http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qtquick2-qtquick-qtquicktest.html#running-tests
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: got it, thanks
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: has seb128 pinged you about licensing issues in notes-app?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: not yet
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: then please ping him about it, iirc it was rather urgent, there are mixed license headers that need to be made consistent across the app
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok
<gusch> oSoMoN nerochiaro can you do a (lengthy) MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-initial-video-class/+merge/168139
<oSoMoN> gusch: sure
<gusch> oSoMoN: thx
<om26er> gusch, so it seems I fixed the jenkins failure "Statenotfounderror". by initiating the variables everywhere. I am in talk with autopilot developers for suggestions about handling that error better.
<om26er> https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/gallery-app/fix_jenkins_failure/+merge/168062
<om26er> Now the test is finally passing on the Nexus 7
<gusch> om26er: cool - approved
<AskUbuntu> How to call several time a DefaultSheet | http://askubuntu.com/q/306408
<oSoMoN> gusch: I commented on your MR
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok - thx - working on it
<oSoMoN> gusch: also, when you have a moment, could you please take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/escape-regex/+merge/168408 ?
<gusch> oSoMoN: sure
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i'm running into some issues in setting up both unit and autopilot tests for the browser plugin, and i was wondering if you had a bit of time to give me some advice
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: sure
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: pushing the branch, one minute. for unit tests i don't understand why they fail when running under debuild but they are passing otherwise. for autopilot i don't understand why most fail (and i know some of these tests need to stay in webbrowser-app)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: lp:~amanzi-team/ubuntu-ui-extras/ubuntu-ui-extras-initial
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: will have a look after lunch
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, i'm taking care of these copyright headers in the meantime
<gusch> oSoMoN: works for me - approved (not yet top approved)
<nerochiaro> timp: hi, do you know if zsombi will be around today ?
<timp> nerochiaro: no, he is off today. should be back tomorrow
<nerochiaro> timp: ok,thanks
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: trying your branch, when I cd into tests/autopilot and then run "autopilot list browser", I’m getting lots of import errors, trivial to fix
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok,that's strange. when i do the same i just get the list of tests. let me try from a fresh checkout
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: maybe because you have built a package and installed it?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i don't think so, but let me double check that
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: nope, no package installed
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, confirm the errors you see on a fresh checkout. i'm looking into them
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: in the meantime the unit tests have issues too
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: when run under debuild
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: what sorts of issues, do you have logs?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it basically can't import the component, while if i run it with ctest manually it finds it. i can sure get you logs but it's probably quicker if you just run debuild -uc -us -b on the branch
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: the solution to your problem is at line 20 of bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/view/head:/src/Ubuntu/Browser/CMakeLists.txt
<oSoMoN> renato_: hey, has seb128 pinged you already about license headers in the mediaplayer app?
<renato_> oSoMoN, not yet
<renato_> oSoMoN, what is the problem?
<oSoMoN> renato_: apparently there are some inconsistencies in the copyright/license headers that prevent the inclusion in the archive, please ping him to get it sorted out asap
<renato_> oSoMoN, ok thanks
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: what you mean by that is that the files are not getting copied to the right place ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: yes, it seems like you omitted copying this piece of the CMakeLists.txt when porting to your new structure
<gusch> oSoMoN: all your comment are fine now and jenkins approved https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-initial-video-class/+merge/168139
<oSoMoN> gusch: let me see
<oSoMoN> gusch: added one comment, but take it as a suggestion only, as far as I’m concerned it’s approved
<gusch> oSoMoN: I'm used to use QCOMPARE only - that was the policy in my last team ;)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, so for unit tests we're good, your suggestion fixed it
<gusch> oSoMoN: I'll top approve it then, ok?
<oSoMoN> gusch: sure -- weird policy though, but yeah, go ahead
<gusch> nerochiaro oSoMoN renato_ anyone up for a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-util-qt-style/+merge/168348
<gusch> boiko: ^
<boiko> gusch: well, as I just came back my system is upgrading, so it might take some time for me to review this one, but I can take it if it is not urgent
<gusch> boiko: well - this is the first in a long list of MR - they are long, but include (more or less) only renaming of functions/variables
<gusch> https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-util-qt-style/+merge/168348
<gusch> https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-core-qt-style/+merge/168352
<gusch> https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-medialoader-qt-style/+merge/168355
<gusch> https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-media-qt-style/+merge/168357
<gusch> https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-album-qt-style/+merge/168367
<gusch> https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-database-qt-style/+merge/168372
<gusch> https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-event-qt-style/+merge/168373
<gusch> https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-photo-qt-style/+merge/168374
<gusch> https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-qml-qt-style/+merge/168376
<gusch> https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-src-qt-style/+merge/168379
<gusch> boiko oSoMoN nerochiaro renato_ this is the list of my MRs
<boiko> gusch: wow, that's really a long list of MRs :)
<gusch> the are long, but simple (renaming only)
<gusch> at least I tried to split it up a bit ;)
<boiko> gusch: are they dependent on each other?
<gusch> boiko: yep
<boiko> gusch: ah ok, so maybe someone else can pick the first one and then I pick the next
<gusch> boiko: approvals can be done in any order - jenkisn will take care of that
<boiko> gusch: ah ok, so you set the dependencies correctly, ok, I will review the first one then
<gusch> boiko: thx
<oSoMoN> gusch: I’ll get some of them, just not right now, I’ll ping you when I have some spare time
<gusch> oSoMoN: I guess I have to wait a bit, to get them all done ;)
<gusch> oSoMoN: it's renaming only - but afterwards gallery will have one coding style only (instead of 3 or 4)
<victorp> Kaleo, ping
<gusch> that drives me crazy ...
<oSoMoN> ack, one coding style to rule them all…
<Kaleo> victorp: im off today, anytginh urgent?
<victorp> Kaleo, bzoltan1 -not urgent,  just to let you know that the "torch" component in multimedia is not working and neither is the Camera.FlashTorch mode..
<Kaleo> victorp: can u check with nerochiaro I thought he was using that
<gusch> victorp: how did you test it?
<nerochiaro> victorp: camera is using FlashTorch mode
<gusch> Kaleo victorp Qt camera plugin was done by me ...
<victorp> I created an app and added a torch component and didnt work :)
<gusch> victorp: can you send me your code/project (I'm lazy ;)
<victorp> gusch https://code.launchpad.net/~vtuson/+junk/torchapp
<victorp> I could only get it to work using
<gusch> victorp: thx - which device / image?
<victorp> a camera component with Camera.FlashVideoLight
<victorp> I am using Galaxy nexus
<victorp> image is fridays
<gusch> victorp: ok - I'm looking at it (torch works for the camera app)
<victorp> gusch, torch flash setting or torch component
<victorp> can you point me to the code ?
<gusch> victorp: the setting
<victorp> ok
<victorp> looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/trunk
<gusch> victorp: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/trunk/view/head:/Toolbar.qml
<victorp>  if (torchMode) {
<victorp>                     camera.flash.mode = (flashState == "on") ?
<victorp>                                         Camera.FlashOff : Camera.FlashVideoLight;
<victorp> which is how I got my app to work
<victorp> looking at http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtmultimedia/qml-qtmultimedia5-cameraflash.html
<victorp> that option is not even in the standard enumeration gusch
<victorp> IMHO should be Camera.FlashTorch
<gusch> victorp: hmm - seems like they remove it from the final Qt5 (documentation)
<victorp> nerochiaro, ^^
<victorp> yeap, the documentation implies that for viedo you should use Camera.FlashTorch
<victorp> I dont think it matters for the camera apps
<victorp> I think the problem is that using Camera.FlashTorch you get nothing, which I guess is why Torch component doesnt work either
<victorp> gusch, ^
<gusch> victorp: what torch component? But I guess yes
<victorp> gusch, this torch component http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtmultimedia/qml-qtmultimedia5-torch.html
<victorp> gusch, can we just map  Camera.FlashTorch to the same value to Camera.FlashVideoLight ?
<gusch> victorp: I guess that's what I'll do - just checking ...
<gusch> victorp: yes, the component uses the FlashTorch
<gusch> victorp: I'll fix that
<victorp> gusch, ok, I leave it with ya.. do you want me to open a bug?
<gusch> victorp: not really needed - I'll do a MR in a few minutes ;)
<victorp> okey dokey
<victorp> thnx
<victorp> gusch,  I will leave my app using  Camera.FlashVideoLight anyhow
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: hey, when you have a moment, could you please confirm bug #1189483 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1189483 in webbrowser-app "Error sheet still visible after closing tab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1189483
<gusch> victorp: I till do a MR for fixing this in a few minutes - so I don't think we need a bug report
<gusch> us said that already ...
<gusch> ups said that already ...
<victorp> oks
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, looking into it. regarding the autopilot tests, i fixed & pushed the trivial erorrs on imports (sorry about that, last moment rename of the package). but now if you run pretty much any test, you will see there's some issue with the dimensions of the window, i am not really sure why it's getting the values that it's getting.
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: basically what I do is to just run in qmlscene a simple qmlfile that imports the browser component and instantiates it as the root
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: and modified main_window.py to get the browser component itself as the root instead of QQuickView
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: I’ll look into it in a moment
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: the autopilot tests that I’ve tried running fail because they expect that the browser will be opened with an initial URL, and it’s not, so there’s something that’s not working either with the component itself, or with the tests initialization
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: was the browser autoloading an address something internal to the component ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: no, that’s specific to the app, but then the tests need to be adapted
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, i'll look into that
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i just noticed that the fix for unit tests didn't actually fix it. or at least not after i fully cleaned the tree. revision 9 is the fix i copied from the webbrowser-app branch
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: looking
<gusch> victorp: I have an MR (but have trouble testing it at the device atm) https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/qtubuntu-camera/camera-torch-support/+merge/168468
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: hold on that,  i spotted my mistake i think
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: there’s no revision 9 to pull anyway…
<om26er> mhall119, have a autopilot structure branch for the terminal-app pending there for a few days. can you get the developers to look into that ? https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu-terminal-app/initial_autopilot
<gusch> victorp: are you willing to test and approve my MR?
 * om26er is fascinated a total of 82lines is the torch app.
<victorp> gusch, i can look at it but not right now, sorry
<gusch> victorp: that's ok - no hurry there ;)
<victorp> gusch, :)
<victorp> gusch,  is there a test image I can use? how do I test it?
<gusch> victorp: jenkins will produce a dep file (link in the MR)
<gusch> victorp: install it on the phone (and hope camera won't break - but there is a chance it will)
<mhall119> om26er: sure, he's been out for a bit but he's back again today
<kalikiana> somebody with a phone who could quickly run a test qml file?
<kalikiana> I'd like to check something but my device is between me and a lot of sea and land mass :-]
<kalikiana> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5752154/
<om26er> boiko, hey!
<om26er> boiko, the phone-app hangs for a few seconds on startup if we have a large number of contacts
<boiko> om26er: really? weird, it shouldn't
<boiko> om26er: but anyway, the code that is in there is going to be replaced by renato_'s new contact service
<om26er> boiko, sounds good
<boiko> om26er: the new service supports paginated results so we can better balance the load between keeping the UI responsive and load contacts
<om26er> boiko, also for doing things more efficient we could get a bit help from the opensource android apps like the contacts
<boiko> om26er: help like what?
<boiko> om26er: the new service uses some concepts from the way android does things, but it is mapped to our context and technologies
<om26er> boiko, dealing with long lists of data or loading of thumbnails in gallery etc
<om26er> right
<boiko> om26er: if you want to check, I can point you to the documents where we have discussed the service renato_ is implementing
<om26er> boiko, yeah, do share
<boiko> om26er: let me find that
<om26er> boiko, this service is going to be open for third party apps as well ?
<boiko> renato_: do you have the link to the document around? I have to dig here to find it
<boiko> om26er: probably yes
<boiko> om26er: found this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Specs/ContactsService
<om26er> boiko, thanks
<renato_> boiko, which document?
<boiko> renato_: the ones about the contacts service
<boiko> renato_: or is everything already in that ubuntu wiki page?
<renato_> I think the ubuntu wiki is the official one, the other doc that I have is the API
<boiko> renato_: ok, thanks
<om26er> nerochiaro, Hey! so the notes-app not working well is a bug in the SDK ? can you point me to a bug report for the sdk bug ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: i haven't filed one yet, need to speak a little bit more with zsombor but he's out today
<om26er> nerochiaro, i'll ping you about that tomorrow then ;)
<nik90> does anyone know how to get the current UTC time in qml?
<nik90> At the moment, I am getting the locale time using new Date()
<AskUbuntu> Where can a beginner learn ubuntu game development? | http://askubuntu.com/q/306575
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-06-11
<surgemcgee> Anyone used QtCreator as a quick Javascript text editor?
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Corn on the Cob Day! :-)
<nerochiaro> zsombi1: hi, busy ?
<om26er> tmoenicke, hey! what's the lp project for the keyboard ?
<tmoenicke> om26er: for the UI it is lp:phablet-extras/maliit-plugins
<om26er> tmoenicke, where to report bugs ?
<tmoenicke> om26er: touch-preview-images
<om26er> tmoenicke, there is no specific launchpad project ?
<tmoenicke> no
<nerochiaro> zsombi1: for the IMA problem we discussed last week, if we don't have a bug number yet can you please file one and let me know ? I just want to have this issue tracked so I can put the reference to the bug in the workaround i'm coding and also om26er needed it
<zsombi1> nerochiaro: I thought you already filed one... sorry...
<nerochiaro> zsombi1: no, because you and i think bzoltan said you thought it was an issue in hybris or something like that so I told you it's better if you file it yourself since you know more of what might be going on. so if you could please do that it would be helpful
<zsombi1> nerochiaro: never the less the bug is in hybris or in SDK we have a bug to track it... I'll file a bug to SDK and we can drive that further
<nerochiaro> zsombi1: thanks !
<om26er> tmoenicke, is there a way to run the keyboard on a desktop? I am looking into investigating bits for autopilot testing
<om26er> tmoenicke, is there a way to run the keyboard on a desktop? I am looking into investigating bits for autopilot testing
<tmoenicke> om26er: currently not. the desktop version is different
<tmoenicke> om26er: unless the difference does not matter to you for your autopilot setup
<om26er> tmoenicke, they are different visually but both rely on the same server ?
<om26er> tmoenicke, is there a how to for installing on the desktop or I just just build and it will work ?
<zsombi1> nerochiaro: om26er: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1189825
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1189825 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[inversemousearea] taps on sensing area in phone must be very precise to produce clicked() signal" [High,New]
<nerochiaro> zsombi1: thank you
<zsombi1> nerochiaro: pls confirm it
<tmoenicke> om26er: you can just install the debian packages
<tmoenicke> om26er: should all be ready
<gusch> https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-database-qt-style/+merge/168372
<gusch> https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-event-qt-style/+merge/168373
<gusch> https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-photo-qt-style/+merge/168374
<gusch> https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-qml-qt-style/+merge/168376
<gusch> https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-src-qt-style/+merge/168379
<gusch> oSoMoN tmoenicke my current list ;) ^
<oSoMoN> gusch: looking into them
<gusch> oSoMoN: thx
<oSoMoN> gusch: in exchange, I’ve got two tiny MRs that need reviewing up at https://code.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+activereviews
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok - I'm on it
<gusch> oSoMoN: approved one, commented the other
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks, answered your comment
<gusch> oSoMoN: you are right - approved
<oSoMoN> thanks
<dpm> hi kalikiana, I was trying to build the api docs to test your breadcrumbs branch, the other day, but qmake started complaining. Which commands do you use to build the documentation?
<dpm> hey all, can someone help with this question? http://askubuntu.com/questions/306056/how-to-detect-whether-an-app-is-running-on-a-mobile-device-or-on-the-desktop
<kalikiana> dpm, I'm inclined to say the distinction shouldn't be black and white, but rather size-dependant
<kalikiana> "mobile" is a whole span of different things
<kalikiana> dpm, there's actually toolkit API in the works that'd be relevant
<kalikiana> which is lp:~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/layouts - so you can do iOS like calculator with more features if there's more space
<kalikiana> but it's not yet done
<dpm> good point
<dpm> kalikiana, you asked me to review the docs breadcrumb branch. I've just built it and put it online on http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/sdk-docs/html/overview-ubuntu-sdk.html - I see some of the issues listed are fixed and some are still there. Was there any point in particular you wanted my feedback on?
<Laney> forgive me for pasting from #ubuntu-touch:
<Laney> 11/06 12:15:12 <Laney> is it an SDK bug that if I assign the image property of an UbuntuShape to a variable instead of directly to an Image  then it doesn't get the nice rounded corners?
<Laney> 11/06 12:18:54 <Laney> alternatively, can I make a fading transition happen when changing the image source?
<Laney> 11/06 12:19:05 <Laney> it updates after the duration but abruptly
<kalikiana> dpm, I'd like you to confirm that the only remaing issues are mis-ordered breadcrumbs; and I'm wondering if we can for now live with that because that's not fixable in a generic way and I don't know how fast we'd have a fix in qdoc
<Kaleo_> Mirv: actually the biggest reason we would need 5.1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1163687
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1163687 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Impossible to insert any kind of foreign characters with the keyboard" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Kaleo_> Mirv: backportable?
<Mirv> Kaleo_: it seems to lead to https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,51555 , so if that's fittable on top of 5.0.2 and it's enough, then backportable yes
<Mirv> looks like it would even apply as a patch, so a test build would be possible with that
<Kaleo_> Mirv: that'd be _great_
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: is that specific to the webview? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1189352
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1189352 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Font fallback doesn't work " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Mirv> Kaleo_: I'm running a build locally and if it builds, push it to a PPA and report back at the bug report
<Kaleo_> Mirv: wonderful
<dpm> kalikiana, done, reviewed and commented. What's the actual issue with the breadcrumb order? Is there no way of getting them in the right order? Looking at the Qt docs breadcrumbs they seem to have solved the issue somehow: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qquickimageprovider.html
<gatox> hi..... is there any way from an application to detect that the keyboard is opened in the tablet/phone so the screen gets scrolled up and the keyboard don't cover the textfield where the user is trying to type?? for example if i'm doing a chat application where the textfield is always at the bottom
<dpm> hola gatox. I don't think I've got the right answer, but in case it helps, it seems the terminal app devs are doing something similar to what you're trying to do. You might want to have a look at their code: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-terminal-dev/ubuntu-terminal-app/trunk/view/head:/Terminal.qml#L9
<gatox> dpm, awesome! thanks! :D
<dpm> np ;)
<dpm> yeah, it seems they reduce the size of the usable screen when the keyboard appears
<oSoMoN> Kaleo_: looking into it, looks like a browser-specific problem indeed
<seb128> Laney, no luck having a reply here either it seems, maybe just open a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<nerochiaro> om26er: do you know how i can download the result of a build for an MR from jenkins ?
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: ^
<om26er> nerochiaro, you want the arm deb ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: yes
<om26er> nerochiaro, can you link me to the merge proposal you want the deb for
<oSoMoN> Kaleo_: I commented on bug #1189352, looks like a regression somewhere, no idea where though
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1189352 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Font fallback doesn't work " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1189352
<nerochiaro> om26er: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/camera-app/camera-app-translations/+merge/168650
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: there is a link in the comment from jenkins
<om26er_> nerochiaro, sorry, I was having jenkins problems
<om26er_> nerochiaro, http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/camera-app-saucy-armhf-ci/2/
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, om26er_: what's with the link posted by jenkins?
<om26er_> mzanetti, jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com links in merge proposals have never opened for me. I always get page errors, now that I tried it actually opened
<om26er_> aha so it seems mzanetti i usually opened the first link which indeed gives error 404
<om26er_> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/camera-app-ci/49/
<mzanetti> om26er_: if those links don't work, you should report to mmrazik
<nerochiaro> om26er_: mzanetti: i had very little success with these links too
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: well, I know what's the issue for you :P
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: what is is ?
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: you always tried without having a VPN connection established back then when we were private
<nerochiaro> yeah :) but i had it on today
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: and last time you complained about the link you changed the url from public to private jenkins but with keeping https :)
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: this time i just turned on vpn, then clicked
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: well, anyways, if they in fact don't work, please tell mmrazik
<mzanetti> so he can fix them before he leaves :/
<nerochiaro> done, in #canonical
<nerochiaro> he's not here
<Laney> seb128: did do, about the first thing
<Laney> the second was more of a question
<Laney> maybe i'll post that on AU
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i followed your instructions on how to have translatable .desktop files, but the .pot file doesn't get updated with the new strings that it should pull from the .desktop.in
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: anything special I should do to make that happen ?
<kalikiana> dpm, qt itself produces dixta xml and makes html out of that, completely different animal - for now I'm avoiding anything like completely changing how we generate docs
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: well you probably forgot something then, compare your changeset to the revision in the browser’s trunk to understand what’s missing
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i did, and it looks ok
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: and the build generates no errors and the .desktop files are generated as well
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: try printing the xgettext command that’s being run, and paste it here
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok
<dpm> kalikiana, gotcha. But going back to the question: what's the actual issue that causes the breadcrumbs appear reversed?
<kalikiana> dpm, that's how qdoc works :-)
<kalikiana> qdoc generates HTML, the result of that contains bugs
<dpm> kalikiana, right, and what is the actual bug with breadcrumbs? I wonder if we could work around it with CSS
<kalikiana> dpm, the bug is that as you noticed don't look the way they should
<kalikiana> I don't think you can re-order with CSS
<kalikiana> though it can't hurt to see if somebody thinks it's possible
<kalikiana> dpm, I'm reluctant to add special cases like "replace foo with bar" in a way that requires magic commands for all new doc pages and I know we have more in the pipeline
<kalikiana> if there's a CSS way maybe that's okay
<dpm> kalikiana, I'm not in favour of postprocessing the HTML, either, as newer versions of qdoc would probably break those customizations. I'm just wondering how the actual output looks like and whether the breadcrumbs can be put in the right order via CSS
<kalikiana> dpm, well you see the actual output, that's what qdoc produces
<kalikiana> and indeed we already have hacks to make the CSS work at all...
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: working on translations basically
<dpm> kalikiana, so is this the actual output for breadcrumbs -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5755002/
<dpm> for this page? -> http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/sdk-docs/html/resolution-independence.html
<kalikiana> dpm, yes
<kalikiana> dpm, the class name is added to the generated HTML to be accurate
<dpm> kalikiana, ok, I've asked for help to the web team, perhaps we can fix this via CSS
<kalikiana> k, thanks
<dpm> kalikiana, np, thank you for the work on this. I know fixing docs is not everyone's idea of fun
<gusch> boiko nerochiaro renato_ can you review? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-qml-qt-style/+merge/168376 and https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-src-qt-style/+merge/168379
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: can't see any xgettext line in the build log, need to enable some debug flags i guess ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: you need to invoke make domain.pot (replace 'domain' with the name of the app), it’s not being built by default
<renato_> gusch, I will get the second one
<boiko> gusch: I take the first one
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: btw... the notes-app seems to have some issues... can't un-focus a note
<gusch> renato_ boiko thx
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: yeah, you can, you need to be very precise with your tapping timing. it's a bug in the sdk or hybris, need to workaround it
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: but i'm stuck with this translations at the moment, it's in the pipeline
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: and for some reason tests seem to be disabled for the notes app
<renato_> oSoMoN, https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/mediaplayer-app/desktop-i18n/+merge/168680
<gusch> oSoMoN: what's the easiest way to update the .pot file?
<oSoMoN> gusch: xgettext
<boiko> gusch: +    monitorSourceCollection(GalleryManager::instance()->album_collection());
<boiko> gusch: is album_collection renamed in a separate MR?
<gusch> boiko: yes - in the second MR ;)
<boiko> gusch: ok :)
<gusch> boiko: and I only fixed the intefaces (headers) - and didn't care for the implementation
<boiko> gusch: ok
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: tests disabled in jenkins or in the cmake files ?
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: jenkins
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: are you aware of that and is it intentional?
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: not aware of it
<mzanetti> om26er_: can you then please take care of this? ^
 * om26er_ reads back 
<om26er_> mzanetti, nerochiaro fginther is working on that already.
<mzanetti> om26er_: ah ok... thanks
<boiko> gusch: just to make sure, rawCount is really raw counting, and not a typo for rowCount, right?
<gusch> boiko: hope so (that's "old" code ...)
<boiko> gusch: anyway, you can change that in a separate MR in case it is a typo
<gusch> boiko: yes (once I refactor the whole datastructure stuff ;)
<boiko> gusch: I have added a few comments
<boiko> gusch: I'll go for lunch now, after I'm back I check your answers to the comments, ok?
<gusch> boiko: let me see ...
<gusch> boiko: ok
<gusch> oSoMoN: "make gallera-app.pot" works more nicely than calling xgettext myself ;)
<dpm> Kaleo_, joining the app dev story call?
<dpm> or bzoltan?
<oSoMoN> gusch: indeed, I wasn’t sure of the context of your question, of course if you’ve implemented the pot target then invoking it is easier than invoking xgettext "manually"
<AskUbuntu> qucikly dependecies problem | http://askubuntu.com/q/306884
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: any idea how I can check what xgettext command gets run when i try to get the .pot updated with the .desktop.in translations during build ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: try "VERBOSE=1 make domain.pot"
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: nothing to be done for po/share-app.pot
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: nevermind
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: needed to run it from inside po
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: shouldn’t be needed, you should be able to run it from the top-level dir
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: then it's not working, it gives me that message
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok i think i got what was wrong. i did need to say make share-app.pot and not make po/share-app.pot
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it seems to be doing the right thing: cd /home/nerochiaro/projects/phone/share/share-app-translations/po && /usr/bin/xgettext -o share-app.pot -D /home/nerochiaro/projects/phone/share/share-app-translations --from-code=UTF-8 --c++ --qt --add-comments=TRANSLATORS --keyword=tr --keyword=tr:1,2 --package-name=share-app --copyright-holder='Canonical Ltd.' main.qml share-app.desktop.in
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: looks good indeed
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, this is weird, when i ran it manually like that the .pot got updated
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: hmm
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: the MR for that is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/share-app/share-app-i18n/+merge/168710
<Mirv> kenvandine: hello. yes (to qtfeedback eventually to distro, from #elsewhere), it seems it's going to stick around, a newer snapshot would be probably needed first.
<kenvandine> Mirv, yeah, it no longer builds for saucy
<kenvandine> Mirv, do you know if it is in any PPAs?
<Mirv> kenvandine: yeah, it's built here https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-proper/+sourcepub/3155432/+listing-archive-extra
<kenvandine> oh it is :)
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> that unblocks me :)
<Mirv> and packaging is at  lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtfeedback-opensource-src , although it'd need love for archive quality
<Mirv> yeah, just use it from there or copy it elsewhere
<kenvandine> i have an old branch too
<kenvandine> at lp:~ken-vandine/kubuntu-packaging/qtfeedback-opensource-src
<Mirv> it's also in daily-build-next
<kenvandine> no common ancestor though...
<kenvandine> my branch was first :)
<Mirv> oh :)
<kenvandine> so you could do a manual diff to see what we did differently :)
<kenvandine> i mostly copied it from another qt package
<kenvandine> and didn't look at it for distro quality at the time either
<Mirv> ok, doing that tomorrow, and maybe shaping up otherwise
<kenvandine> that would be great
<kenvandine> we have a real need for it
<Mirv> today was the first time I saw a qml file which used import QtFeedback
<Mirv> I guess we'd need some qtubuntu-feedback or some other plugin
<Mirv> to glue from device vibra motors to Qt
<gusch> oSoMoN: https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-translate-desktop/+merge/168718
<boiko> gusch: back
<gusch> boiko: pushed the changes for your comments :)
<boiko> gusch: great! let me check
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: gusch: camera-app translation MR is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/camera-app/camera-app-translations/+merge/168650
<gusch> nerochiaro: ok - I take it
<boiko> gusch: just two small details to fix and it is good to go
<nerochiaro> gusch: thanks
<nerochiaro> om26er_: can you tell me why jenkins marks this as failed even if it says that it pass all tests ? https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/share-app/share-app-i18n/+merge/168710
<nerochiaro> om26er_: and more importantly why did it run two times on the same code, but there were no commits in between, and one time it succeded and one it failed ?
<gusch> boiko: and on it's way (actually it was on 4 places)
<boiko> gusch: oh ok :)
<boiko> gusch: approved
<gusch> boiko: thx
<nerochiaro> om26er_: i'm referring to comments 3 an 4 from the top, i'm pushing new stuff to that branch
<om26er_> nerochiaro, looking
<gusch> nerochiaro: can't see the translation in the desktop file :(
<om26er_> nerochiaro, two of the medium tests failed that's why... but I wonder why didn't that show up in the merge proposal
<om26er> and the failing tests are, well failing tests seems to show that the app didn't start/crashed on startup
<om26er> i have triggered a rebuild
<om26er> nerochiaro, https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/camera-app/fix_failing_test_device/+merge/168675 please :)
<om26er> fixes an autopilot test and makes another reliable in jenkins
<gusch> renato_: pushed an update
<nerochiaro> om26er: fixed
<nerochiaro> om26er: er, approved
<om26er> nerochiaro, ;)
<nerochiaro> gusch: what do you mean you can't see it ?
<gusch> nerochiaro: soudn't there be a "Name[it]=..." in the .desktop file?
<nerochiaro> gusch: there wasn't before and it wasn't in oSoMon example commit i think
<gusch> nerochiaro: I thought after the debian build, the .desktop file would include all the translations
<gusch> nerochiaro: I have to admit, I didn't test it for the gallery ...
<gusch> nerochiaro: I'll check (with gallery, and webbrowser)
<gusch> nerochiaro: it's neither in gallery, nor webbrowser - I wonder if we all have an error there, or if I'm wrong
<nerochiaro> gusch: i don't know how it's supposed to work, oSoMoN should be able to clarify on that
<om26er> nerochiaro, hey! that issue was because we have the missing deps on Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts
<om26er> I overlooked that one
<nerochiaro> om26er: which issue ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, about the share-app failure
<om26er> nerochiaro, https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/share-app/share-app-i18n/+merge/168710
<nerochiaro> om26er: but why did it post two comments with two different results ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, that's probably a glitch, we;ll know more once the re-run completes
<nerochiaro> om26er: ok, in the meantime, can you tell me more about that missing dep ?
<nerochiaro> gusch: can you check with olivier tomorrow what's missing in that translation MR for camera ?
<nerochiaro> gusch: i will try to be around too but not sure yet
<gusch> nerochiaro: yes I will - I have to do the same for gallery ...
<nerochiaro> gusch: ok great, thanks
<gusch> nerochiaro: or I can approve what's there atm.
<nerochiaro> gusch: that would probably help already, and we can fix the desktop files in another one
<gusch> nerochiaro: ok - so I'll approve
<nerochiaro> gusch: the important thing is that the .desktop gets generated, even if with the wrong transltions for now
<gusch> nerochiaro: ok - approved
<gusch> renato_: would be cool, if you could approve this one today https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-src-qt-style/+merge/168379
<om26er> nerochiaro, sorry, took a bit. I was looking for where that package comes from... I think we need to depend on qtdeclarative5-accounts-plugin
<renato_> gusch, I will wait for jenkins to approve it then I will approve
<gusch> renato_: cool thx
<om26er> nerochiaro, https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/share-app/fix-deps/+merge/168746
<nerochiaro> om26er: approved
<nerochiaro> and i'm out
<om26er> bye ;)
<AskUbuntu> How to use ActionSelectionPopover QML Component | http://askubuntu.com/q/306994
<surgemcgee> I noticed that Julius was installed a few updates ago. Is there speech to text capability in 13.04 yet?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-06-12
<Mirv> the shortlived qmlrunner could be removed now.. https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/remove_qmlrunner/+merge/168851
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<gusch> oSoMoN: ping
<oSoMoN> gusch: pong
<gusch> oSoMoN: how's the translation of the .desktop files supposed to work?
<gusch> oSoMoN: I thought the .dekstop file would then contain all the translations
<oSoMoN> gusch: no, not in ubuntu
<gusch> oSoMoN: but I don't see them in the generated .desktop file
<oSoMoN> gusch: in ubuntu, we have a patch to glib that dynamically loads translations for desktop files from langpacks
<oSoMoN> gusch: as long as the desktop file has X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain defined, and that the strings to be translated are present in the langpack, then it will just work
<gusch> oSoMoN: ah - the X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain is the trick
<oSoMoN> gusch: yup, if you don’t know about it it really looks like magic…
<gusch> oSoMoN: this is the translation for gallery then https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-translate-desktop/+merge/168718
<oSoMoN> gusch: I’m on it, thanks
<oSoMoN> gusch: in the meantime, would you mind having a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/models-in-plugin/+merge/168861 ? it’s some long overdue refactoring
<gusch> oSoMoN: on it
<oSoMoN> thx
<oSoMoN> gusch: added one comment to address, otherwise looks good to me
<gusch> oSoMoN: your's looks good, but I found an issue when I try switching tabs
<oSoMoN> gusch: interesting, what issue?
<gusch> oSoMoN: when clicking on the "upper" part of a tab, i seems to click on the (invisible) suggestion bar
<gusch> oSoMoN: clicking on the "lower part" where the toolbar is, it works
<oSoMoN> gusch: known bug, already fixed in trunk :)
<gusch> oSoMoN: is this known?
<gusch> oSoMoN: ah - I thought so, I had one review like this
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok - I approve your's
<oSoMoN> gusch: yep, you actually approved it :)
<oSoMoN> gusch: looking at why I thought your pot file wasn’t up-to-date
<gusch> oSoMoN: I thought that's included in th current MR already - so I better asked
<gusch> oSoMoN: maybe because nothing changed (except the desktop stuff)
<oSoMoN> gusch: when I merge your branch, if I then run "cmake ." and then "make gallery-app.pot", this is the diff I’m getting: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5757415/
<danz> .
<oSoMoN_> gusch: did I miss something? I got disconnected for 4mins
<gusch> oSoMoN_: no - just looking
<oSoMoN_> ok
<gusch> oSoMoN: I'll merge trunk, have a look (I removed the sorting, so there are less changes)
<oSoMoN> gusch: if I were you I’d keep the sorting, it’s going to introduce quite a few changes now, but it will keep the file more stable in the future
<gusch> oSoMoN: hmmm - ok - then the changes now
<gusch> oSoMoN: but even after merging trunk, my pot file does not change (except for the date)
<oSoMoN> gusch: that’s weird indeed, let me check if my trunk isn’t up-to-date, by any chance
<gusch> oSoMoN: the qml files didn't change for quite a while - so I'm confused
<gusch> oSoMoN: maybe on your computer the sorting is different? So sorting the files in cmake will fix that?
<oSoMoN> gusch: I don’t see how it could be different, we both use western european locales
<gusch> oSoMoN: I pushed an update for sorting the files
<oSoMoN> gusch: right, I just compared your CMakeLists.txt and the one in the browser, and in the browser I’m sorting the list of files in cmake indeed, hence the difference
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok - is then with my update :)
<oSoMoN> gusch: yup, it now works, I’ll approve
<gusch> \o/
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Day Against Child Labour and happy Loving Day! :-D
<Laney> ah, finally got crossfading working
<gusch> tmoenicke: are you up for a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-show-video/+merge/168884
<dpm> kalikiana, ant managed to fix the order of the breadcrumbs via CSS, but it seems on some pages there are still extra breadcrumbs, such as the "Basic QML Types" on this page. Is this something that can be fixed (i.e. removing extra breadcrumbs)?
<dpm> kalikiana, http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/sdk-docs/breadcrumbs-fixed/resolution-independence.html
<dpm> The breadcrumbs are ok on the theming page, though: http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/sdk-docs/breadcrumbs-fixed/theming-components.html
<kalikiana> dpm, yes, that can be removed, it was on purpose as a way to navigate between the different topics
<kalikiana> though they aren't strctly related
<kalikiana> dpm, if you can give me the CSS needed I'll bring it all together along with fixing the overview
<dpm> kalikiana, it's on the e-mail ant sent us
<dpm> the scratch.css attachment
<kalikiana> oh, my bad, found it
<dpm> np, you can simply replace the existing scratch.css with that one
<dpm> let me know when the branch is updated, and I'll put the docs online for a final test
<kalikiana> awesome, I'm on it right away
<dpm> \o/
<kalikiana> dpm, sadly the css doesn't work on component pages, eg http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/sdk-docs/breadcrumbs-fixed/qml-ubuntu-components0-action.html
<dpm> kalikiana, yeah, you're right. Let's get the branch updated first and then we can ask ant if he can have a look at it.
<dpm> kalikiana, can the breadcrumb to the root page be added to http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/sdk-docs/breadcrumbs-fixed/qml-ubuntu-components0-action.html too, or is qdoc playing tricks there too?
<kalikiana> I'll push the branch shortly, I already made some commits
<kalikiana> I'm taking a look at that case now
<kalikiana> dpm, I just realize the problem with the navigation to QML Items on individual components. qdoc hard-codes the page name, we can't actually pick one there
<kalikiana> I can try to do a search-and-replace to make it use the toolkit page instead
<kalikiana> I'll let you know shortly if that's possible
<dpm> great, thanks kalikiana
<kalikiana> dpm, pushed
<dpm> kalikiana, and docs updated: http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/sdk-docs/breadcrumbs-fixed/overview-ubuntu-sdk.html
<dpm> kalikiana, ok, after looking at the docs, I think the only remaining issue that I see now are the still reversed breadcrumbs on http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/sdk-docs/breadcrumbs-fixed/qml-ubuntu-components0-button.html - I'll forward that to ant. Have you spotted anything else?
<t1mp> gusch: I have gallery-app on desktop, I commented out HUD stuff in GalleryApplication and some FORM_FACTOR references, and when I start it from qtcreator, I do not get past the Loading screen
<t1mp> gusch: any ideas?
<t1mp> gusch: ok I needed to remove more HUD stuff and then it runs from commandline (not qtc)
<om26er> gusch, Hi! I fixed switching to albums tab in autopilot tests for the phone. https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/gallery-app/fix_tests_on_phones/+merge/168907
<kalikiana> dpm, I think it's looking good apart from the reversed bread crumbs
<gusch> t1mp: so works now?
<gusch> om26er: ok - looking at it
<dpm> kalikiana, excellent. I've asked ant if he could have a look. I think once that is fixed we should be good to go
<t1mp> gusch: yes it works now
<gusch> ok
<om26er> oSoMoN, hey!
<t1mp> gusch: I'm making some changes in the implementation of ToolbarActions in the UITK, and I have a question about its use in gallery-app
<t1mp> gusch: in a few places you define properties like property ActionList overviewTools: PhotosToolbarActions {... }
<oSoMoN> om26er: hey
<t1mp> gusch: is there a reason that the property is of type ActionList, and not ToolbarActions (the superclass of PhotosToolbarActions)?
<om26er> oSoMoN, sometimes many of the autopilot tests for the webbrowser would fail with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5757909/
<oSoMoN> om26er: that’s because one previous test run didn’t terminate cleanly
<gusch> t1mp: not that I know of - that's more or less still your code I think ;)
<t1mp> gusch: ToolbarActions is currently a subclass of ActionList, but I may be changing that
<oSoMoN> om26er: killing the process of the previous test run should fix it
<om26er> oSoMoN, yeah, that probably happened
<t1mp> gusch: okay, good. If I change the type to ToolbarActions, it works with my experimental UITK branch. Doesn't seem to cause problems, so probably I will propose a small MR for gallery to be compatible with my new implementation
<gusch> t1mp: ok - tell when I should the review
<t1mp> gusch: do you have daily builds for gallery-app that are automatically included in the newest phone image?
<gusch> t1mp: well - currently not, becauso of saucy
<gusch> t1mp: but in theory there should be a daily release afaik
<t1mp> gusch: how do I ensure that my proposed changes in gallery-app go in the next image? I need it there before updating the UITK (gallery with changes will work with both old and new UITK implementation)
<t1mp> gusch: okay. I'll propose an MR for gallery-app today, and before applying the changes in UITK I will check that it works with gallery-app in the latest phone image.
<gusch> om26er: I reduced the size of the gallery (40x30 gu size), not it hangs when trying to switch tabs
<om26er> gusch, how can I try that ?
<om26er> the hang probably means it was not able to switch the tab
<gusch> om26er: might be that it hangs when trying to switch to photos - so the same mechanism is needed there
<gusch> om26er: I was setting the size in src/gallery-applicaion.cpp (form_factors_ in constructore, and view_.setMinimumSize() in create_view)
<om26er> gusch, how can I reduce the size of the app window? directly in code or is there a way to start the app with a given geometry
<om26er> aha
<t1mp> gusch: the MR is ready: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/gallery-app/newTools/+merge/168923
<gusch> t1mp: ok checking it
<t1mp> gusch: thanks!
<t1mp> gusch: thanks for the approve. will it be merged automatically?
<gusch> t1mp: yes, once jenkins approves as well
<t1mp> gusch: great, thanks.
<gusch> t1mp: but no idea when it's gonna be released
<t1mp> gusch: ok. before merging the changes in UITK I test it with the then-current image so I'll notice whether it is ready
<gusch> oSoMoN renato_ tmoenicke review? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-show-video/+merge/168884
<oSoMoN> gusch: I can take it, but later this afternoon
<gusch> oSoMoN: thx
<renato_> gusch, oSoMoN I can take this now :D
<gusch> renato_: even better :)
<oSoMoN> renato_: be my guest! thanks
<renato_> gusch, how do you get the thumbnail for videos?
<renato_> gusch, because I created a image provider on mediaplayer application and I think this can be usefull for you
<gusch> renato_: atm it's just one dummy image
<gusch> renato_: you are my man!
<renato_> gusch, basically you do : Image { src: image://thumbnail/<video-file>:<time>
<gusch> renato_: but there are at least 2 more steps to take before ...
<gusch> renato_: hehe - now in C++ please ;)
<renato_> gusch, are you returning a QImage to qml? how do you show the thumbnail?
<renato_> gusch, just return the thumbnail url as: "image://thumbnail/<video-file>:<time>"
<renato_> the QML will knows how to handle that
<gusch> renato_: that would create the thumbnail everey time - not so nice
<gusch> renato_: but anyway - that's something for a later MR
<dpm> oSoMoN, when you've got a minute, could you give me a hand reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-weather-app/desktop-file-i18n/+merge/168946 ? I've figured out how to extract strings from a qmake-based project, but I'm not an expert in qmake syntax and it'd be good to have some sanity checking
<dpm> sorry, I meant how to extract *desktop file* strings from a qmake-based project
<renato_> gusch, yeah right now my image provider creates the thumbnail every time, but we can change it to create cache on disk this will be good for media-player too
<oSoMoN> dpm: I’m not fluent in qmake either, but I’ll sure have a look
<dpm> excellent, thanks oSoMoN
<renato_> gusch, why your function name is: "isCameraVideo" only videos from camera will appear on the gallery?
<gusch> renato_: yes
<om26er> gusch, could you approve that albums tab fix, I'll make another branch later for the 'Photos' case
<gusch> om26er: ok
<lool> dholbach: Did a pass on the fat packages topic
<lool> dholbach: (see list)
<dholbach> perfect
<renato_> oSoMoN, I have updated the share-app translation MR,
<renato_> I tested on the device and works nice
<oSoMoN> renato_: cool, I’ll review it now
<oSoMoN> renato_: that’s a detail, but the pot file should be regenerated, since the qml file changed, line numbers are not matching anymore
<oSoMoN> renato_: just run "cmake . && make share-app.pot" and then bzr commit
<oSoMoN> renato_: otherwise it looks good to me
<renato_> oSoMoN, ok
<oSoMoN> renato_: let me know once that’s done, I’ll approve then
<kalikiana> oSoMoN, line numbers are not relevant to localization
<kalikiana> just to avoid misconceptions
<oSoMoN> kalikiana: I know they aren’t
<oSoMoN> kalikiana: still, it’s a good practice to update the pot file when source files change
<kalikiana> oSoMoN, well personally I find it a flaw in launchpad to require manual maintenance of the pot file in general
<kalikiana> it is a generated file
<kalikiana> it's not general practise in the gettext world
<kalikiana> well, you might agure one more commit doesn't add to the overall ton of noise
<oSoMoN> kalikiana: with what we’re setting up for apps, manual maintenance won’t be required any more, we’re integrating with dh_translations that should take care of regenerating the pot file when creating langpacks
<kalikiana> oSoMoN, I'd love to see that. imho too many people take it for granted to update it by hand which wastes hours doing that same thing
<oSoMoN> kalikiana: yeah, well it’s being implemented in all apps as we speak
<oSoMoN> renato_: nevermind, that was really minor, I just approved to speed up the process
<renato_> oSoMoN, I am trying to generate the new po file but is not working, the strings inside the desktop file are ignored
<oSoMoN> renato_: how do you generate it?
<renato_> make share-app.pot
<renato_> oSoMoN, first I fixed a problem that the files inised of debian dir was getting translated :D
<oSoMoN> huh?
<renato_> oSoMoN, if you build the package the qml files are copied to debian and the glob_recursive was listing this files
<renato_> oSoMoN, the command that cmake is using is that:
<renato_> cd /home/renato/Projects/phablet/share-app-i18n/build/po && /usr/bin/xgettext -o /home/renato/Projects/phablet/share-app-i18n/po/share-app.pot -D /home/renato/Projects/phablet/share-app-i18n --from-code=UTF-8 --c++ --qt --add-comments=TRANSLATORS --keyword=tr --keyword=tr:1,2 --package-name=share-app --copyright-holder='Canonical Ltd.' main.qml share-app.desktop.in
<renato_> humm I think I now the problem
<oSoMoN> renato_: so it’s parsing only main.qml share-app.desktop.in, there shouldn’t be a problem
<renato_> oSoMoN, this was after my fix
<renato_> oSoMoN, another thing that I discovery I was already using in the mediaplayer-app is the flag "-s" which already sort the output
<renato_> we do not need to sort the files on cmake
<renato_> oSoMoN, Fixed
<oSoMoN> renato_: nope, that would be the -F flag
<oSoMoN> renato_: feel free to replace the sort in cmake by the -F flag, but do not remove it altogether
<renato_> oSoMoN, I have pushed the changes
<renato_> oSoMoN, I change the mr state to "needs review"
<oSoMoN> renato_: ok, let me check
<oSoMoN> renato_: I really don’t understand why you need this regexp to exclude files from the list of sources
<oSoMoN> renato_: could it be that you ran the make share-app.pot target on an unclean tree?
<renato_> oSoMoN, for example, if you run dpkg-builpackage, this will make copy of you installable files
<renato_> inside of debian dir
<renato_> after that if you try to run make share-app.pot this will get these files
<oSoMoN> renato_: d’oh, you shouldn’t run the target on the branch when it’s not clean, you’re working around a non-problem
<oSoMoN> renato_: just ensure the tree is clean before running the target, and done
<renato_> oSoMoN, this is a problem for me
<oSoMoN> renato_: running "bzr clean-tree" is a problem?
<renato_> oSoMoN, this does not make sense :D
<renato_> why we can not avoid this kind of re-work?
<oSoMoN> renato_: I don’t understand, what kind of re-work?
<renato_> in the media-player you can run make mediaplayer-app.pot at any moment even if you work dir is not clean
<oSoMoN> renato_: on a related note, if you check the pot file, you’ll see that the strings are not sorted by file
<renato_> oSoMoN, they are sorted by alphabetical
<renato_> like the media-player
<oSoMoN> renato_: nope, there is main.qml, then the desktop file, then strings belonging to main.qml again
<renato_> which make sense for translator
<oSoMoN> ah, right
<oSoMoN> sorry, I didn’t notice
<oSoMoN> makes more sense to me to have them sorted by file, but ok, it’s a personal preference
<oSoMoN> renato_: please remove the hack to exclude files from debian/ though, this is ugly and useless
<renato_> oSoMoN, ok
<oSoMoN> renato_: you also left over a message(…) log, please remove it
<renato_> oSoMoN, done
<oSoMoN> thanks, checking
<oSoMoN> renato_: I’m running make share-app.pot, and I’m getting the following error:
<oSoMoN> make share-app.pot
<oSoMoN> /usr/bin/xgettext: --sort-output and --sort-by-file are mutually exclusive
<renato_> oSoMoN, sorry, let me fix it
<renato_> oSoMoN, done
<oSoMoN> renato_: approved, feel free to top-approve yourself once the CI job is successful
<renato_> oSoMoN, thanks
<Laney> who's involved with the gallery app?
<oSoMoN> Laney: gusch is
<Laney> I'd like to know if it includes any externally usable QML API for accessing the data
<Laney> from poking at the source I can't see that it does
<gusch> Laney: in GalleryApplication several Types are exposed to QML
<Laney> gusch: ah
<Laney> do you know of any example?
<gusch> Laney: example for what?
<Laney> Something external to gallery-app which is reading its data
<gusch> Laney: how to use "extend" QML with custom C++ types?
<gusch> Laney: hmmm - not sure what you mean - reading what data?
<Laney> Let's say I want to display a list of albums
<gusch> Laney: see in rc/qml/AlbumOverview.qml - the the custom item "AlbumCollectionModel" is used as model
<gusch> Laney: you could assign this to a ListView.model, and a delegate then read the albums data (title)
<gusch> Laney: in gallery in the end a GridView (inside Checkerboard) is used to display the albums for example
<Laney> gusch: Yeah I can see it. I think my failure is knowing how to get at it from my code. I'm knew to QML so I don't really know how the module/import system works yet.
<Laney> I managed to ascertain that qmldir files have something to do with this but gallery-app doesn't have one of those
<gusch> Laney: in case of gallery no module (plugin) is imported. QML knows the datatypes because of GalleryApplication::registerQML() registeres the types
<gusch> Laney: what are you trying to do? maybe I can help?
<Laney> gusch: Got to go now - I'll get back to you tomorrow
<Laney> thanks for your help so far :-)
<gusch> Laney: ok
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-06-13
<dholbach> good morning
<gusch> renato_: still here?
<dpm> morning oSoMoN. I'm looking at this translatable string in the web browser app: "Open pages %1". Even after reading the translator comment, I'm not sure what it means, could you explain when you've got a minute?
<oSoMoN> dpm: yeah, I guess it should be "Open pages: %1", or "%1 open pages", it’s not final anyway, there’s a design review happening today and that will probably change
<dpm> ok, thanks oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> dpm: I based the original implementation on rough mockups, there was no final visual design at the time…
<oSoMoN> dpm: I’ll be reviewing your MRs shortly, btw
<dpm> oSoMoN, no worries, that makes it clear
<dpm> ah, cool, thanks!
<oSoMoN> gusch: hey, I’ve got a trivial MR up for review, for when you have a spare moment: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/fix-uastring-regression/+merge/169133
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok
<gusch> oSoMoN: I might have one in a few minutes as well (this time really a small one ;)
<oSoMoN> gusch: sure, just ping me when you have it ready
<gusch> oSoMoN: I like it, when it is more explicit, but why didn't it work (anymore)?
<gusch> oSoMoN: and here is mine btw https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-thumbnail-update/+merge/169135
<oSoMoN> gusch: tbh I don’t really know, or rather, I don’t really know how it worked before…
<gusch> oSoMoN: anyway - I'll aprove it (without testing -ok?)
<oSoMoN> gusch: yup :)
<oSoMoN> dpm: got a couple of comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-calendar-app/rename/+merge/168982, otherwise looks good to me
<dpm> oSoMoN, looking, thanks!
<AskUbuntu> Changing text on a popover | http://askubuntu.com/q/307661
<popey> welcome penk ☻
<penk> hello
<popey> the ratio of "People in Finland" to "People not in Finland" just went up a bit more
<penk> most of my colleagues here in Helsinki are going to have summer vacation in a week or two though
<gusch> oSoMoN: yes - unit tests would be nice. But with all those dependencies, it's hard to write some (I slowly start to introduce some first tests)
<oSoMoN> gusch: yep, which is why I’m not requesting them now, but it would be good to keep those on the radar
<gusch> oSoMoN: as said - slowly trying to increase (and makeing it easier by reducing dependencies ;)
<gusch> oSoMoN: but thx
<nerochiaro> om26er: hi, i need a bit of help when you have some time. there's this branch lp:~amanzi-team/ubuntu-ui-extras/ubuntu-ui-extras-initial that i'm really behind on, that has unit tests and autopilot tests failing for various reasons. it would be quite nice to get any help you can provide on it
<AskUbuntu> How to retract and develop a ListItem.Standard | http://askubuntu.com/q/307680
<om26er> nerochiaro, looking
<nerochiaro> om26er: i will be back later, thanks for starting to have a look
<Laney> gusch: So ... picking up from yesterday. If you can show me how to replace the ListModel in http://paste.ubuntu.com/5761199/ with an AlbumCollectionModel then I'll probably be able to take it from there (at least for a bit ...)
<gusch> Laney: is this inside of gallery, or your own project?
<Laney> gusch: external
<gusch> Laney: no chance then - sorry
<Laney> In the end it's going to be for this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Appearance#Phone
<Laney> oh. That's what I was trying to get at yesterday
<Laney> can these things be exposed?
<gusch> Laney: ok - let me see
<gusch> Laney: so in the end it's about picking an image, right?
<Laney> right
<Laney> the spec there talks about interactions with the gallery
<gusch> Laney: that is something, that we are working on - picking a photo from gallery
<gusch> Laney: current plan is, that you will get an API, to call something like "getMeAPhotoFromGallery()"
<Laney> gusch: oh, hmm
<Laney> gusch: see the second mockup there - will it enable something like that to be written?
<gusch> Laney: and this will bring up the UI, and after you selected a photo, the UI will close, and you get the filename
<Laney> or will the last three entries have to be "Gallery images" or something?
<Laney> mpt: ^^^ we're discussing one of your designs (the appearance panel in system settings)
<gusch> Laney: I don't know about the exact UI atm. - but it will rather look like the gallery (as gallery will start, and be on top of your app)
<Laney> so no API to get at the gallery's data directly
<Laney> is there something I can subscribe to?
<Laney> bug or BP
<gusch> Laney: currently it's more like ideas floating around - but let me see
<mpt> Laney, I drew that only because I couldn't find a design for the "content picker" yet. It is a slight superset of the image mode of the content picker, in that it lets you choose from shipped art as well as from your own photos.
<Laney> mpt: right, so it sounds like for this we instead will just ask the gallery to do it for us
<Laney> I don't know anything about the Ubuntu Art stuff though
<Laney> is that just going to be some well-known directory that we list?
<gusch> Laney: just ignore that mockup - that most likely will be my part to implement ;)
<Laney> right
<Laney> I'll just have a stub for now
<Kaleo> Laney: mpt: gusch: the design of the content picker is not being worked on at the moment, so we are working from older specs
<mpt> \o/
<Kaleo> Laney: mpt: gusch: nonetheless the API has been defined on paper
<Laney> interesting
<Kaleo> Laney: mpt: gusch: and we will have a prototype in a few weeks
<Laney> so tell me which part I am interested in from the perspective of someone implementing the settings panel :P
<Laney> like what does the content picker do for me?
<gusch> Kaleo: guess who's doing the gallery part ;)
<Kaleo> gusch: I know :)
<Kaleo> Laney: well, it let's you import pictures from the gallery, ie. copy them into the folder of the settings app
<gusch> Laney: you call an API function (pickAPhoto() - I don't know the name)
<gusch> Laney: then gallery kicks in
<Laney> OK, so it's just the gallery part?
<gusch> Laney: and you get the result (as filename I guess)
<Laney> Not the stock artwork bit (or is that handled by the gallery too?)
<Kaleo> Laney: API looks like
<Kaleo> 	peer = ContentHub.defaultSourceForType(ContentType.Pictures)
<Kaleo> transfer = ContentHub.import(ContentType.Pictures, peer)
<Laney> aha!
<Laney> so there could be a ContentType for the other stuff too
<Kaleo> Laney: possibly, what's the other stuff?
<gusch> Laney: all the UI, artwork etc. is done by gallery
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Appearance?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-background-chooser.png
<Laney> so if I essentially don't really have to care about that screen, then yay
<gusch> Laney: correct ;)
<Laney> cool beans
<Laney> thanks guys
<gusch> Laney: happy hacking with the rest of that stuff ;)
<Laney> this makes it rather more simple :P
<Kaleo> Laney: don't forget to use the ui toolkit
<Laney> Kaleo: Right, I am mostly - I did write a component to handle switching between images in an UbuntuShape though
<Laney> mostly because of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1189884
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1189884 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[UbuntuShape] Images assigned by a variable don't get rounded corners" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> the title is a bit more narrow than the bug actually is
<Kaleo> Laney: switching images in an ubuntushape was something cimi asked about a while back
<Kaleo> Laney: maybe he has some code
<Laney> perhaps
<Laney> I wanted to do crossfading too, which doesn't seem well supported in qml at all currently
 * Laney goes to #-touch to ask
<Kaleo> Laney: crossfading works fine in QML
<Laney> well, by transitioning the opacity out and in on two Images
<Kaleo> Laney: sounds good
<Kaleo> Laney: what was wrong with it?
<Laney> just seems a bit of an awkward way to do it
<Laney> rather set the source and have it done automatically
<Kaleo> Laney: sure, that's why people tend to write CrossfadeImage components
<Laney> and I don't know how that would interact with the UbuntuShape either because you set the opacity on the shape, not the image contained
<Kaleo> Laney: which IIRC there is one in the shell
<Kaleo> Laney: correct
<Kaleo> Laney: there are 2 ways to tackle that
<Laney> the thing I wrote crossfades between two UbuntuShapes
<Kaleo> Laney: either 2 UbuntuShapes that you crossfade
<Kaleo> Laney: or you write a CrossfadeImage component
<Kaleo> Laney: that you stuff in the image property of the UbuntuShape
<Kaleo> Laney: and of course there is a twist for that to work
<Kaleo> Laney: since UbuntuShape.image only accepts Image and ShaderEffectSource
<Kaleo> Laney: and CrossfadeImage is not an Image
<Kaleo> Laney: so you can wrap the CrossfadeImage in a ShaderEffectSource
<Laney> heh
<Laney> http://askubuntu.com/questions/306868/how-do-i-get-an-ubuntushape-to-transition-fade-between-different-images BTW
<Kaleo> Laney: IIRC that's the advice I gave to cimi
<Laney> probably not the best qml that's ever been written
<Kaleo> Laney: lp:unity/phablet Components/CrossFadeImage.qml
<Laney> Kaleo: /me gets
<Kaleo> Laney: there is unit tests too
<Kaleo> Laney: and documentation
<Laney> shouldn't (something like) this be in the ui toolkit?
<Kaleo> Laney: if we find another user, +1
<Kaleo> Laney: let's imagine we found another user
<Kaleo> Laney: +1
<Laney> well I'd use it from the panel
<Kaleo> Laney: yyep
<Kaleo> Laney: wanna do your first MR to the toolkit? :)
<Laney> heh
<Kaleo> Laney: copy/paste from the shell :) with sanity checks :)
<Laney> If you think that looks like a decent interface for a reusable component then sure
<Laney> I'd like to do one for that contained in an UbuntuShape per your earlier guidance too
<Laney> will try to get to that, thanks Kaleo
<Kaleo> Laney: actually it's not
<Kaleo> Laney: the API is wrong :)
<Kaleo> Laney: but easy to fix
<Kaleo> Laney: property bool crossFade & property bool fadeInFirst are not used by anybody and should be removed (and default values should be false for both)
<Kaleo> Laney: property url source should be documented
<Kaleo> Laney: and properties starting with __ should be moved into a child QtObject
<Kaleo> Laney: to make them really inaccessible
<Kaleo> Laney: for the ShaderEffectSource, here is the documentation: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-shadereffectsource.html
<Laney> noted, ty
<t1mp> zsombi: the next small step in the Action changes: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/actionItem/+merge/169039
<t1mp> zsombi: where is ActionSelectionPopover.target used?
<t1mp> I don't see a use-case.
<kenvandine> welcome seb128!
<seb128> hey
<seb128> join I autojoin that one as well? ;-)
<dpm> oSoMoN, nice work! :-) http://www.iloveubuntu.net/ubuntu-touchs-webbrowser-app-landed-ubuntu-1310-ubuntu-software-center
<oSoMoN> dpm: cool, thanks for the link
<dpm> seb128, yeah, I think you should join the party and mark this channel as autojoin ;)
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> let's see if that channel qualify, I will ask a question and see if I get an useful reply :p
<seb128> in system-settings we some
<seb128> ListItem.Standard {
<seb128>     icon: Qt.resolvedUrl(model.icon)
<seb128>     text: model.displayName
<seb128> }
<seb128> elements
<seb128> can I make the icon: a relative path?
<seb128> I would like to install it in the same dir as the qml
<seb128> when model.icon is just a name, it's looking in the theme directories
<seb128> e.g /usr/share/icons/{gnome,hicolor}/....
<seb128> or it seems from a strace look
<seb128> (it's not respecting the theme in use btw, seems like a bug)
<seb128> if I use "./icon.png" it fails to find the icon
<seb128> if I use /usr/share/...../icon.png that works, but I would prefer hardcoding the /usr/share in there
<dpm> seb128, this should work: Qt.resolvedUrl("img/text.png")
<dpm> as in:
<dpm>                     ListItems.Standard {
<dpm>                         id: itemQrText
<dpm>                         text: i18n.tr("Text")
<dpm>                         icon: Qt.resolvedUrl("img/text.png")
<dpm>                         onClicked: pageStack.push(pageQrText)
<dpm>                         progression: true
<dpm>                     }
<dpm> That's a snippet I'm using on an app I'm developing
<dpm> does that pass the seb128 channel autojoin test?
<dpm> ;)
<seb128> dpm, not really, as said I tried " if I use "./icon.png" it fails to find the icon"
<seb128> dpm, but I think mardy might have added some magic there
<dpm> hm, weird, it works for my app
<seb128> because the model.icon seems to be a gicon:path
<seb128> that's maybe a special object and not a plain url
<dpm> aha, gotcha
<seb128> dpm, btw, do you have an example of po.pro that I can copy that does full work (build .mo and install them)?
<seb128> dpm, I copied the one from ubuntu-weather-app, that gives me a "make pot", but not the .mo part
<dpm> seb128, I don't. I put the install part in debian/rules as suggested by pitti
<seb128> dpm, hum, why is that better?
<dpm> seb128, I think the idea was that in the packaging qmake was not used anywhere else (the core apps are pure qml and js), so it'd be easier to write the install rule in debian/rules than hooking up qmake with the packaging
<dpm> But if there is a better way, I'd be happy to change it
<seb128> dpm, system-settings has cpp code, it's not pure qml
<kenvandine> and uses qmake
<kenvandine> seb128, look at signon-ui
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<dpm> seb128, right, I was just talking about the usage for core apps. For system-settings it makes sense to have all the rules in .pro files
<seb128> kenvandine, ah, signon-ui is what mardy copied for system-settings, that one does have a "make pot" or any way to generate a template
<seb128> kenvandine, QMAKE_EXTRA_TARGETS += potfile
<seb128> when I've that in a .pro
<seb128> where does the target ends up?
<seb128> should "make potfile" works? (it doesn't)
<kenvandine> you mean where does it get installed?
<kenvandine> i think it should work... but i've never really figured out how qmake handles it
 * seb128 googles what QMAKE_EXTRA_TARGETS means
<kenvandine> well that adds a target to build
<kenvandine> so potfile must be a standard qmake target
<kenvandine> but not included in the build by default
<seb128> I see
<kenvandine> ok, look at friends-app
<kenvandine> that is probably a better example
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> there is a po/po.pro
<kenvandine> i don't recall where that came from... it might have been from dpm :)
<seb128> ok, I've a similar one
<seb128> I copied most of https://github.com/VictorThompson/ubuntu-music-app/blob/master/po/po.pro
<seb128> which I find with google :p
<kenvandine> i am reasonably sure the one in friends-app does work
<dpm> kenvandine, seb128. I think the initial po/po.pro came from the SDK guys, and then I modified it for the core apps. So I'd recommend using the one from the core apps, which supports internationalization of the .desktop file
<dpm> actually, wait, the .desktop file support is still pending review on a mp
<kenvandine> someone should add that to friends-app too :)
<dpm> kenvandine, seb128, actually, it's been merged. So you can take the po.pro file from the weather app: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-weather-dev/ubuntu-weather-app/trunk/view/head:/po/po.pro
<seb128> dpm, that's what I started from, make pot works great
<seb128> but I want "make mo" and "make install"
<seb128> e.g something that actually build the .mo and install them
<seb128> dpm, the part you hacked in debian/rules for the weather app :p
<seb128> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-weather-dev/ubuntu-weather-app/trunk/view/head:/debian/rules
<kenvandine> seb128, friends-app has a generate_mo.sh script
<kenvandine> and it gets run by qmake
 * kenvandine thinks qmake should have better integration than this... but oh well
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> seems easier with cmake
<seb128> I looked at gallery, since I assumed that was the most polished app
<kenvandine> maybe... but i find cmake more frustrating than any build system i've ever used
<seb128> they have a 10 lines CMakeLists.txt
<dpm> seb128, I'll see if I can add build support in the po.pro file
<seb128> kenvandine, I hate all build systems :p
 * kenvandine does too
<seb128> dpm, I'm on it, I will bounce that to you for review
<dpm> we're all in agreement, then
<dpm> seb128, super
<kenvandine> qmake is my 2nd favorite though... behind autotools
<kenvandine> but yes, they all suck
<kenvandine> seb128, while you're at it... why don't you add that desktop file translation stuff to friends-app :)
 * kenvandine hides
<seb128> kenvandine, rrrriiiight
<nerochiaro> om26er: did that branch make any sense to you ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, the problem is cmake no copying any file to the build-area only folders are being copied so import does not work
<om26er> nerochiaro, I don't have much experience with cmake so we may need a bit help
<nerochiaro> om26er: ok, maybe i can take care of poking someone more experienced with cmake, but i've seen elsewhere in other projects folders being installed, i think it's just a different command
<nerochiaro> om26er: in the meantime, maybe you can have a look at the autopilot tests, these were more troublesome
<om26er> nerochiaro, when I start the Browser.qml it gives me an error
<om26er> nerochiaro, how do I run the Ui ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: you don't, it's just a component
<nerochiaro> om26er: there's a test file i put in the autopilot tests dir
<nerochiaro> om26er: caller runner.qml
<nerochiaro> om26er: that will instantiate the component
<om26er> nerochiaro, is Ubuntu.Components.Extras normal ?
<om26er> sorry, "Ubuntu.Components.Extras" is not installed
<nerochiaro> om26er: you need to make sure when you run it you pass -I path_to_src (path_to_src is the path to the src directory in the source tree)
<nerochiaro> om26er: that should allow it to run even uninstalled (which is what you do in some cases in the autopiot tests)
<om26er> nerochiaro, I'll be back in two hours and then I'll look into the autopilot issue..
<nerochiaro> om26er: ok, thank you
<gusch> renato_: ping
<gusch> boiko: ping
<oSoMoN> gusch: hey, would you be available for a review?
<gusch> oSoMoN: sure
<oSoMoN> gusch: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/remove-forward-button-on-narrow-screens/+merge/169240
<oSoMoN> thx
<gusch> renato_ boiko ping
<oSoMoN> dpm: have you seen my comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-calendar-app/rename/+merge/168982 ?
<oSoMoN> penk: hey, any idea how to (painlessly) get a thumbnail off a given webview? afaik such a functionality is not exposed, maybe you have some experience with that?
<penk> oSoMoN: back in WebKit1 API days I was using something like webview->page()->mainFrame()->render()
<penk> oSoMoN: but I have never done that on WebKit2 API
<oSoMoN> penk: ok, I’m gonna look into that, looking forward to having actual thumbnails instead of just empty placeholders
<penk> oSoMoN: I recalled snowshoe has thumbnails in their TabsModel too, if you haven't look on that
<oSoMoN> penk: they don’t, I just checked the code and it’s the same static hardcoded thumbnail for all the pages
<penk> aha
<boiko> gusch: pong
<gusch> boiko: about a review - but tmoenicke is lookign into it (right?) https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-video-playback/+merge/169237
<oSoMoN> penk: interestingly the "screenshots" on the front page of snowshoe.cc show thumbnails, but I suspect it’s just marketing
<boiko> gusch: ok, in case he isn't ping me again :)
<penk> oSoMoN: yeah maybe, and you can always fallback to javascript/canvas ..
<penk> which has some existing libraries
<gusch> boiko: I'd need renato_ for another review ...
<gusch> renato_: would be cool if you could today continue reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-show-video/+merge/168884
<oSoMoN> penk: interesting, I hadn’t though of that, do you reckon I could grab a capture of the page with a userscript, or were you suggesting something different?
<penk> oSoMoN: yeah in userscript, something like http://html2canvas.hertzen.com/ might do the job
<dpm> oSoMoN, sorry, I was in calls. I saw your comments, thanks for the thorough review. They make sense, I'll merge the two changelog entries into one, that was a mistake
<oSoMoN> penk: cool, that looks very promising, I’ll experiment with that (sounds way more fun than writing a custom QML element that renders a webview into an image)
<penk> indeed
<oSoMoN> looks like it has a good number of limitations though
<penk> oSoMoN: I'll just use QQuickWindow::grabWindow() and cut the chrome :P
<penk> but I think thumbnail is too overrated
<oSoMoN> penk: mmm, I don’t like the look of "Warning: Calling this function will cause performance problems." in grabWindow’s documentation…
<gusch> oSoMoN: approved
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-06-14
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning all
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Friday and happy Blood Donor Day! :-D
<dholbach> JamesTait, happy friday to you too
 * dholbach hasn't donated blood in ages
 * JamesTait neither.
<JamesTait> I really should do something about that.
<dholbach> yeah
 * JamesTait looks up the next donor session locally.
<dholbach> the last time was as a student :-P
<JamesTait> Ah, next Sunday, less than a mile away.
<JamesTait> That'll do.
<Laney> I've been on a study donating every 8 weeks
<Laney> the usual interval is 16
<Laney> but last time (maybe the 5th 8-week donation) my iron was below the level so I got denied :(
<gusch> om26er: would be nice if you could review this https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-autopilot-toolbar-buttons-fix/+merge/169379
<zsombi> dmp: just answered on your question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/306056/how-to-detect-whether-an-app-is-running-on-a-mobile-device-or-on-the-desktop/308096
<aquarius> dpm, hrm, what are the differing behaviours?
<aquarius> I am extremely sceptical of apps which want to know whether they're on a phone or not and act differently :)
<dpm> aquarius, after a few days I've come to realize that they're mostly related to size, so when the support for different layouts lands on the SDK I think this should be sorted. Still, I'd like to open the app's window with a bigger size if it's started from the desktop, so I guess I'll still need to detect the screen size somehow
<aquarius> right -- that's adapting based on screen size, not on device type :)
<t1mp> dpm: you can set a fixed window size for desktop, on phone it automatically opens full-screen
<t1mp> aquarius: +1
<dpm> aha, I didn't know that!
<aquarius> I *think* that if you set a window size, the phone just ignores it anyway, so a window size is only desktopish
<aquarius> ha! t1mp is both a quicker typist and more knowledgeable than I :)
<dpm> that's a very useful bit of wisdom, I'm glad I asked another question and I learnt that!
<aquarius> note that deciding on your initial window size on a desktop is hard by itself, unless you're prepared to either be clever, screw high-dpi users, or screw netbook users :)
<dpm> screw them all
<t1mp> if our grid-unit size is different on high-dpi then using gu's to define the window dimensions should work
<t1mp> note the 'if'
<aquarius> t1mp, ya. the "if" is very very "if", there
<aquarius> since I don't think we're adapting gu for desktop devices at all atm?
<t1mp> aquarius: actually, we may be doing that http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/resolution-independence.html
<t1mp> it is explicitly mentioned there :)
<t1mp> I never tested it though
<t1mp> I don't have a high-dpi screen and phone is priority now for the sdk
<aquarius> hm. I do believe that that list is guidance about what *should* be happening rather than what actually *is* happening ;)
<aquarius> not that that's a complaint; as you say, phone is priority, and I don't have highdpi either :)
<dpm> aquarius, btw, I've been doing some more work on the QR code scanner, and I've also come to realize that the JavaScript scanning library does indeed have a performance penalty when processing hi-res images (e.g. 20s to scan a code vs 1s in the C++ plugin). So I either scale all pictures taken from the phone to a lower resolution before sending them to the JS scanning library, or use the C++ plugin -> https://lists.launchpad.net/qreator-discuss/msg00
<dpm> 088.html
<t1mp> yeah, so in the future, high-dpi should automatically work fine ;)
<aquarius> t1mp, yes :)
<aquarius> dpm, interesting.
<aquarius> dpm, me, personally, I'd downscale. Avoid C++ at all costs ;)
<gusch> om26er: jnkins approved already ;)
<t1mp> aquarius, dpm for image processing I'd use c++ instead of JS
<t1mp> for performance
<dpm> aquarius, on the other hand, I can consider the C++ plugin as a black box that does the magic. I'm really not interested in how the scanning is done if it works, most of the work I put in the code is in the UI/UX anyway, and that's QML
<aquarius> t1mp, that's because you think that performing faster is more important than easy distribution. Which is a fair thing to think. I do not think it ;)
<t1mp> a c++ plug-in for qml of course
<dpm> t1mp, yeah, that's how I did it, with a plugin. I'm testing both options: pure JS or a separate package with a C++ plugin for qml
<aquarius> "branch this and run it" is so much easier than "branch this, make sure you've got the dependencies, cmake, make, make install --prefix=build, run it as qmlscene ./build/exe/whatever"...
<t1mp> aquarius: we *should* have an awesome packaging system that takes care of everything :)
<dpm> https://launchpad.net/~qreator-hackers/+archive/qreator-experimental
<aquarius> t1mp, indeed we should. Given that we currently do not... ;-)
<t1mp> aquarius: that may be another thing that should work fine in the future :) I'm not an expert on packaging
<om26er> gusch, approved. I used that approach for a core-app as well. But then I changed that to what you were doing in the gallery-app.. so I guess we really need that issue fixed in the SDK
<t1mp> aquarius: I don't want to tell people to "branch" this, but "go to this website and click the button" or "apt-get install my-awesome-app"
<aquarius> (also, I wonder if emscripten'ed and asm.js things are faster in qml's JS engine?)
<gusch> om26er: thx - and yes ...
<t1mp> aquarius: we have a "run on device" in qtcreator that automatically compiles c++ code and installs it.
<aquarius> t1mp, absolutely. But then it'll be "go to this website and click the button *corresponding to your architecture*", which is dead annoying. (Agreed on "install it from the Dash" being easy, btu that's not up and running yet)
<dpm> t1mp, do you have any idea why the issue mentioned in "Caveats" on https://lists.launchpad.net/qreator-discuss/msg00088.html is happening?
<dpm> t1mp, the actual code is simply defining a toolbar action, not sure why it's not working: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/qreator/touch-scanner/view/head:/qreator-touch.qml#L95
<aquarius> (also, anyone who wants to hack on qreator, even if they just want to tweak the UI, or replace a couple of images, needs to be able to compile it if bits are in C++. But... I've had this argument lots before :))
<t1mp> dpm: I don't know, I never saw the issue before
<t1mp> dpm: can you reproduce it in a simpler program?
<dpm> t1mp, I can try, but probably not until the weekend
<t1mp> ok
<t1mp> dpm:
<t1mp>             // FIXME: this property seems to have a weird effect: when set to
<t1mp>             // true, the tab contents are always visible, also when other tabs
<t1mp>             // are loaded
<t1mp> yeah, Tab currently has visible: active
<t1mp>             //visible: root.debugMode? true : false
<t1mp> so if you override that, the automatic visibility of the Tab (and its page) breaks.
<t1mp> visible: active && root.debugMode may do what you want
<t1mp> hmm.. that will still have the tab listed in the header, so probably not what you want
<t1mp> it may be nice to use Tab.visible to determine whether the tab appears in the header
<dpm> t1mp, aha, yeah, that was something else I wanted to ask you. Is there any plan to make tabs "hideable", or is it simply something I should not do?
<t1mp> no plans
<t1mp> if you can think of a use case, file a bug report to request the feature. I don't mind having that feature
<t1mp> whether you 'should not do' it is I think a question for design
<dpm> t1mp, my use case is that I want to use the extra tab to output debug messages. Or is there an alternative to show debug messages when running on a device?
<t1mp> I don't know
<t1mp> jppiiroinen: ^ ?
<t1mp> bzoltan1: ^
<dpm> t1mp, ah, I see there is already a bug for it: bug 1161363
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1161363 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[tabs] Tabs component visible property stopped working" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1161363
<dpm> commented on that one with my use case
<t1mp> dpm: no, that's different. that is about the visible of Tabs, not of an individual tab
<dpm> t1mp, ah, I read that he mentioned individual tabs as well, but you're right, that would deserve a separate bug
<Naga> how to find whether there is some ubuntu app already exists for some purpose?
<bzoltan1> dpm: There is no output forwarding from the device to the QtC right now. It takes a little tweaking .. not impossible, but not done yet
<dpm> bzoltan1, ok, thanks. I'll continue with my debug tab hack for now.
<dpm> Naga, I'd recommend checking https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Collection
<dpm> Naga, https://plus.google.com/communities/111350780270925540549 is also a good place to check for existing apps
<Naga> dpm, the list seems to be small!! Is that updated one? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Collection
<dpm> Naga, the list is growing and up to date. With your help we can make it bigger ;)
<Naga> Sure..
<Naga> am looking in ubuntu dvlpmnt for last 2 days. hopefully, let me make it bigger.. taller.. stronger... :p
<dpm> :)
<Naga> I saw it supports app in c++. So, can't it load the existing apps written in c++, straight away?
<kalikiana> Kaleo, ping
<kalikiana> weekly
<gusch> victorp: can you please again check https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/qtubuntu-camera/camera-torch-support/+merge/168468 ?
<victorp> gusch, sure - I guess I need to flash first the latest image?
<gusch> victorp: better to do so
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu for arm processor (Raspberry) | http://askubuntu.com/q/308164
<om26er> boiko, Hi!
<boiko> hey om26er
<om26er> boiko, I fixed the tests, please review. https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/phone-app/fix_autopilot_suite/+merge/169426
<boiko> om26er: awesome! thanks a lot!
<om26er> boiko, I am skipping one test there but I'll fix that after this branch gets in... Also I will test these on the phones so you should expect a second branch afterwards.
<boiko> om26er: nice! ok, I'll give it a try in a couple minutes
<om26er> gusch, hey! what is really up with the gallery tests I wonder. is that happening video recording branch ?
<victorp_> gusch, /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/plugins/mediaservice/libaalcamera.so: undefined symbol: _ZN12SharedSignal8instanceEv
<victorp_> still not working
<gusch> om26er: I did not update the autopilot tests for the changes in the code - now works
<gusch> victorp_: strange - I'll test again - thx
<nicolacorti> Hi
<nicolacorti> Is there anyone?
<dpm> hi nicolacorti, there is plenty of people. If you've got an actual question to ask and if someone can answer it, we'll be happy to help :)
<nicolacorti> Yes i've got
<nicolacorti> I'm looking for more information about PyGTK
<nicolacorti> but i think that http://www.pygtk.org is down right now
<nicolacorti> is it true?
<t1mp> nicolacorti: www.pygtk.org doesn't work for me
<t1mp> nicolacorti: for ubuntu app development there is a bunch of information on http://developer.ubuntu.com/, but no PyGTK
<t1mp> dpm: on http://developer.ubuntu.com/ under (1), quickly is mentioned, but there is no quickly on the page that it links to.
<t1mp> dpm: and the link to "quickly" at the bottom of the page under "resources" is broken
<dpm> t1mp, thanks for the heads up, I'll fix that
<nicolacorti> Thank you anyway, i've downloaded python-pygtk2-doc package
<dpm> nicolacorti, if you want to develop for Ubuntu we recommend using the Ubuntu SDK at www.developer.ubuntu.com/get-started - but if you still want to use Python + GTK you can also go to http://python-gtk-3-tutorial.readthedocs.org/en/latest/
<t1mp> nicolacorti: note that PyGTK is currently not supported for Ubuntu Touch
<nicolacorti> Ok thank you
<boiko> om26er: hey, just tried yoru branch, but tests are failing, it seems selecting a button of the toolbar is broken
<boiko> om26er: but the tab switching is working fine
<boiko> om26er: I guess the toolbar thing might be related to what gusch was telling earlier today
<gusch> boiko om26er tim changed the toolbar implementation yesterday
<om26er> ouch
<om26er> boiko, can you pastebin the logs
<boiko> om26er: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5765281/
<om26er> gusch, how did you worked around that ?
<om26er> boiko, yep that's what gusch was seeing
<gusch> om26er boiko my fix is here https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-autopilot-toolbar-buttons-fix/+merge/169379
<gusch> I now use the select_many on a sub-tree
<gusch> a new feature of autopilot since about 3 weeks
<boiko> gusch: that's clever and probably more reliable
<boiko> om26er: so, want me to approve that branch and fix the toolbar button problem in a separate MR?
<om26er> boiko, yeah that sounds fare
<boiko> om26er: ok, I'll approve your changes then
<t1mp> boiko gusch om26er my changes shouldn't break anything
<t1mp> what broke?
<boiko> t1mp: autopilot tests
<om26er> t1mp, though it would be really cool if we be able to assign objectNames to action items ;)
<t1mp> om26er: you can assign an objectName to anything right?
<om26er> t1mp, yep, works for pretty much everything
<boiko> ... or to get the so called helper functions to interact with UITK components in autopilot
<gusch> me wants this - relly wants this ^ ;)
<boiko> :)
<t1mp> I think jppiiroinen was working on that
<gusch> was?!?
<t1mp> jppiiroinen: ^ ?
<t1mp> hmm its 8pm in finland, I guess it is eow for him
<t1mp> bzoltan: ^ you know stuff :)
<bzoltan> I am here
<bzoltan> what is the question
<t1mp> 18:57:33 < boiko> ... or to get the so called helper functions to interact with UITK components in autopilot
<t1mp> is someone working on that?
<bzoltan> dunno
<gusch> maybe Kaleo knows about the helper functions to interact with UITK components in autopilot ?
<t1mp> is it the "abstraction layer" mentioned in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/sdk-qa ?
<boiko> t1mp: I think it is
<boiko> om26er: I'll fix the toolbar button thing
<gusch> om26er: do you have some spare time?
<om26er> gusch, what is it about ?
<om26er> boiko, cool ;)
<gusch> om26er: adding a test, that calls the "edit -> auto enhance" in the full view
<gusch> om26er: no need to rush - but if you are busy for a while, I'll do that
<om26er> gusch, about that, its  one of those tests which I remember a few months back when I was writing autopilot tests for the gallery, I didn't knew what change happened on auto enhance in the autopilot vis window
<om26er> gusch, I'll do that
<boiko> om26er: https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/phone-app/fix_getting_tool_buttons/+merge/169507
<Kaleo> gusch: I know that a few weeks ago I gave them to jppiiroinen to implement
<Kaleo> gusch: no more
<Kaleo> gusch: (just after the sprint in fact)
<gusch> om26er: well - the ActiviIndicator will be visible, but only for a short time (not reliable to test)
<Kaleo> sorry
<gusch> om26er: maybe test if afterwads the undo is enabled
<gusch> Kaleo: let's ask jppiiroinen next week
<gusch> om26er: maybe test if afterwads the undo is enabled
<om26er> ouch system crashed
<om26er> *unity got new bugs*
<gusch> there's a reason I use KDE :p
<om26er> gusch, yes sure, I am heading out now but I'll have a branch ready in a few hours
<gusch> om26er: I'll check it on monday - no need to rush
<gusch> it's just a nice to have
<om26er> gusch, there is one more, If there is only one photo in the gallery and you open the photo and you delete it, you kind of get stuck there, the back button won't work
<om26er> too much "you" :D
<gusch> om26er: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1131802
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1131802 in gallery-app "Deleting the last photo leaves a black gallery" [High,New]
<gusch> om26er: and that's the reason I want the test https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1180345
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1180345 in gallery-app "Auto enhance crashes gallery app and deletes photo" [Undecided,New]
<gusch> om26er: but I wasn'
<gusch> om26er: but I wasn't sure if that's really teh case (but now that I see the bug...)
<gusch> om26er: seems like I'll have to fix a bug ;)
<om26er> oh look I in the bug report as well
<om26er> *I am
<om26er> gusch, yep, you got a new one
<om26er> gusch, is that something to be tested with autopilot so it doesn't regress in future ?
<gusch> om26er: correct
<gusch> om26er: if you want to push me, then add a test for https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1131802 as well ;)
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1131802 in gallery-app "Deleting the last photo leaves a black gallery" [High,Confirmed]
<om26er> gusch, sure...
<gusch> boiko: you eagerly wanted to review? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-mediafactory-unittests/+merge/169514
<boiko> gusch: yep, I can take that one :)
<odra> Hello :D
<om26er> Hey!
<mhall119> http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/06/14/the-ubuntu-app-developer-cookbook-announced/ More goodies for App Developers being added to developer.ubuntu.com
<AskUbuntu> Do you could use python in ubuntu phone? | http://askubuntu.com/q/308332
<odra> Is it just me or this is a mobile only channel?
<AskUbuntu> where to find Qt5 downloaded pack in my 13.04 | http://askubuntu.com/q/308373
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-06-15
<AskUbuntu> Can I use libraries for my Ubuntu Touch app? | http://askubuntu.com/q/308519
<AskUbuntu> Can I use a .settings file for my Ubuntu Touch application? | http://askubuntu.com/q/308522
<AskUbuntu> get text from a Website in javascript/qml | http://askubuntu.com/q/308547
<vittorioromeo_> hello everyone, I want to make a package for my game ("Open Hexagon"), but even after reading documentation I'm really confused - is this the right channel to ask for help?
<bzoltan1> vittorioromeo_:  yes it is the right channel... it is a summer weekend :) so do not expect high traffic. But tell me what can I help.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-06-16
 * snwh is away: Away
<mardy> any cmake users here?
<AskUbuntu> Large amount of scrollable text in Ubuntu touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/308859
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-06-09
<ob1> does anyone test apps on Nexus 7 ?
<kalikiana> t1mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/galleryTweaksPage/+merge/221517
<kalikiana> t1mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/demoToolbar/+merge/217439
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<Aki-Thinkpad> DanChapman, good monday
<danielbeck> hello! a new version of "green mahjong" was published in the click store. I wanted to ask if someone could try it out - so that I know if it starts now. (The touch emulator does not work for me).
<popey> danielbeck: hiya
<danielbeck> hey popey :-)
<popey> had you seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtchooser/+bug/1327576 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1327576 in qtchooser (Ubuntu) "qmlscene crashes running greenhahjong #73" [Undecided,New]
<danielbeck> is that a new bug?
<danielbeck> (I didn't report this)
<popey> i did
<danielbeck> does the app occur, whenever the game starts?
<popey> danielbeck: i just started the app and it crashed
<popey> I am testing every app in the store, and yours was one of a few that failed
<danielbeck> ok.
<danielbeck> The app makes nothing fancy. It just uses QML and opens an oxide pane.
<danielbeck> The HTML application is renderer in this oxide pane
<popey> danielbeck: yeah, it still crashes here
<popey> oh, the update wasn't installed, lemme get that
<danielbeck> ah. The update resolved a problem with apparmor and the needed persmissions.
<popey> ok, yes, it starts now
<danielbeck> (framework-14.04-html-dev1 is needed now).
<danielbeck> and the permission "webview".
<danielbeck> ok.
<popey> the display gets messed up when scrolling
 * popey gets screenshot
<popey> http://imgur.com/Z81xBOW danielbeck
<danielbeck> This looks like a problem with oxide.
<danielbeck> Ok, I will wait that a new version of the emulator comes out, so that I can use it (for the moment, the screens stays black for me). When this happen, I will investigate this I open an issue in launchpad.
<danielbeck> popey: could you make one further test? could you open http://daniel-beck.org/greenmahjong/ with the webbrowser?
<danielbeck> The HTML code is the same.
<popey> ok
<popey> fine in the browser
<danielbeck> ok, thanks
<om26er> rpadovani, Hi! do you know if there was some user testing done on the calculator app ?
<om26er> the buttons seem to be a bit small on the calculator to perform calculations quickly
<rpadovani> om26er, o/ Dunno, but size of buttons are in a design document IIRC, so I think some studies have been made
<nerochiaro> popey: do you have some time to talk about https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1322121 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1322121 in camera-app "pictures taken with flash are almost completely black" [High,Confirmed]
<popey> nerochiaro: sure
<nerochiaro> pop
<nerochiaro> popey: on image 75 i can still reproduce the case when it doesn't happen
<nerochiaro> popey: as per my last comment
 * popey tests
<Aki-Thinkpad> Happy tax freedom day
<popey> nerochiaro: left a comment
<nerochiaro> popey: i'm using #75 is that more or less recent than #4 ?
<popey> #75 is the very latest
<ogra_> popey, any idea what that error on Kiba Kumba means ?
 * ogra_ doesnt get it 
<ogra_> the two lines are identical
<popey> ogra_: i dont know, sorry. one for jdstrand
<jdstrand> ??
<ogra_> well, there is a space and a comma ... i re-uploaded with both dropped
<jdstrand> Kiba Kumba?
<popey> jdstrand: it fails because title != description
<ogra_> "lint_control_description_match": {
<ogra_> "text": "Description=Kiba Kumba - Jungle Chaos, html5 online game does not match manifest title=Kiba Kumba - Jungle Chaos, html5 online game "
<ogra_> }
<popey> but they are the same
<ogra_> there is a space at the end of the line ... and it includes a comma ...
<ogra_> i uploaded a changed click ... lets see
<popey> you can run the tests yourself before uploading btw ☻
<popey> save time
<jdstrand> ah well, they aren't the same then :)
<ogra_> jdstrand, why is that ?
<ogra_> jdstrand, they both contain the same space and comma
<jdstrand> yes, I think the sdk can do that, but you can also install and run the click-reviewers-tools
<jdstrand> I thought you said one did and one didn't
<popey> passes now ogra_
<jdstrand> it should just be doing a string comparison
<ogra_> jdstrand, no, both were identical ... but there was a comma in both lines and a space at the end of the line in both
<jdstrand> nothing fancy
<ogra_> i assume one of them confudsed the tools
<ogra_> *confused
<jdstrand> maybe one is doing a chomp type thing
<ogra_> well, seems it passed now
<jdstrand> ogra_: can you give me the affected click?
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> jdstrand, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/com.ubuntu.developer.ogra.kiba-kumba_0.2_all.click
 * ogra_ goes back to enjoy the sun := 
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> ogra_: no fair you can't have a national holiday and sun I'm pretty sure that is against the rules
<nik90> t1mp: ping
<t1mp> nik90: hello
<t1mp> nik90: you have 20 minutes and then my free airport internet will stop :s
<nik90> t1mp: oh you are travelling..woops
<nik90> t1mp: Is it not possible to set a label's font.pixelSize to 0?
<nik90> t1mp: I am unable to set the label font size to 0 :(
<t1mp> why would you want that? 0 is very small
<nik90> t1mp: and if you are wondering why the hell I am do that...well I need to animate it from font size 0 to font size units.dp(410
<nik90> units.dp(41)
<t1mp> for Label it is recommended to use fontSize (a string)
<t1mp> nik90: does it work for Text?
<nik90> t1mp: nope..even upstream Text wont accept font size 0
<t1mp> nik90: yeah, that's what I just figured out also, we don't put any restrictions on fontSize for Label, that's all in Text
<t1mp> nik90: does it look bad if you start with a pixelSize of 1?
 * nik90 checks now
<t1mp> you can also animate the opacity if you don't want it visible initially
<nik90> t1mp: yeah it looks bad when I set pixelSize to 1...I suppose I will have to resort to animating the opacity to workaround it
<nerochiaro> bfiller: when you finish there on mumble can you also update me on the status of the things i did for the recording on desktop ? did they end up in a silo and worked ok ?
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i have been talking to florian about that and he suggested me that to improve things further we should autodetect cameras that produce frames in an already encoded format and set up the recording to use that format
<balloons> ahayzen, ping
<ahayzen> balloons, pong
<balloons> ahayzen, so re: mediascanner. It seems the issue is isolated to utopic
<balloons> trusty seems to work properly
<ahayzen> balloons, i'm on trusty and it doens't work :P
<ahayzen> balloons, read my latest comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediascanner2/+bug/1326753/comments/5
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1326753 in mediascanner2 "Mediascanner2 QML applications fail to start" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ahayzen> balloons, note you have to have the coreapps PPA to have an up to date mediascanner2
<ahayzen> balloons, i still think it is library size as that makes the 'most sense' to then cause timeouts
<ahayzen> balloons, how did you create that dump, i could try doing it on my trusty machine to see if it is similar?
<balloons> ahayzen, weird.. I can only say it crashes straight out for me on utopic
<balloons> with no library
<ahayzen> balloons, maybe that is another issue lol
<ahayzen> balloons, all i know is that for the devices/library sizes i stated in the bug are what it (doesn't ) work for me and victor
<balloons> ahayzen, ok, should mention you need to have the coreapps ppa to have the proper version of mediascanner
<balloons> what version would that be anyway? probably should specify
<ahayzen> balloons, i'll add that
<ahayzen> balloons, https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediascanner2/+bug/1326753/comments/6
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1326753 in mediascanner2 "Mediascanner2 QML applications fail to start" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<balloons> ahayzen, so second question is, on trusty, do the tests run for you?
<balloons> on the desktop that is
<ahayzen> balloons, music-app doesn't run
<ahayzen> balloons, my trusty machine is the entry under doesn't work... 'trusty baremetal laptop ~3000 tracks in library'
<balloons> ahayzen, heh
<popey> mhall119: bug 1328144
<ubot5> bug 1328144 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Agenda view is not in chronological order" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1328144
<balloons> popey, weird that it works on your trusty machine, but not ahayzen's
<ahayzen> balloons, my mako and utopci VM works
<balloons> and doesn't work on my utopic machine, but does for ahayzen
<balloons> this are contradictory statements here
<ahayzen> balloons, so for me it looks like trusty doesn't work and utopic is fine lol
<mhall119> thanks popey
<ahayzen> balloons, Victor's utopic mako didn't work though
<ahayzen> balloons, the only correlation i could spot between me and victor's testing was the library size
<ahayzen> balloons, and the other oddity is that if you put a high CPU load on your machine then it works....
<mhall119> popey: is phablet-screenshot broken agian, or is it just me?
<popey> mhall119: known bug, the mir_socket moved from /tmp to /var/run
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir/+bug/1327139
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1327139 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "mirscreencast broke (moved socket) in #71" [High,Triaged]
<balloons> ahayzen, it's just weird.. so on a machine that does work for you, do the tests run ahayzen ?
<ahayzen> balloons, define tests...
<ahayzen> balloons, if you mean the ap tests for mediascanner2... then no :/
<ahayzen> balloons, last time i tried it would just show your real library but i can try again hang on...
<mhall119> thanks popey, fixed it myself for now
<balloons> ahayzen, ahh right.. I remember that
<balloons> ahayzen, which is a bit wild, as that's the desktop mocking bit
<ahayzen> balloons, and before that it removed your /home ;)
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah #498 just shows the real music on my utopic VM rather than the mocked/hacked
<balloons> ahayzen, cool, that's helpful
<ahayzen> balloons, let me know if you want me to run more tests
<balloons> ahayzen, well I want you to say they work
<balloons> it's really a bit hard since they don't for me
<balloons> I may try and change that so I can have a deeper look
<ahayzen> balloons, hah
<rickspencer3> o/
<daker> mhall119: https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1260016
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1260016 in Oxide "Add an API to allow defining custom URL scheme delegates" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> daker: \o/
<mhall119> we need that to switch Trojita to Oxide
<mhall119> popey: ^^
<daker> mhall119: add your +1
<popey> DanChapman: ^ ☻
<DanChapman> popey :-D
<DanChapman> daker, mhall119 also it would need to be able to do multiple asynchronous requests per url scheme. It's a limitation we've hit with WebKit as it only creates on QQuickNetworkReply per scheme. Could i add that to that bug or create another? I'd love to move to oxide asap
<DanChapman> s/create on/create one
<daker> DanChapman: comment on the bug report or ask chrisccoulson/oSoMoN
<DanChapman> daker sure i'll add a comment :-)
<oSoMoN> DanChapman, please add input and feature requests to the bug report
<mhall119> DanChapman: hey, there's going to be an app showcase lightning talks session at the end of UOS on thursday, would you want to talk about and demo Trojita?
<mhall119> daker: ^^ same question, only s/Trojita/something else/
<mhall119> rickspencer3: jdstrand ^^
<mhall119> nik90: ^^ for Flashback would be awesome
<jdstrand> I don't really have anything to demo
<nik90> mhall119: I am already sort of demoing Flashback for the Convergence session I have on Tuesday
<mhall119> jdstrand: Blabble is yours right?  My kids and I play that every time we're stuck waiting somewhere
<jdstrand> hehe, nice!
<jdstrand> it is mine
<jdstrand> it isn't new though...
<mhall119> they don't have to be new
<mhall119> it's just a chance to show off what you've done
<mhall119> if any of you want to show off your app, please add yourself to http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1406-applications-showcase
<jdstrand> ack
<jdstrand> oh, Trojita is usable??
<jdstrand> I really need an email app
<mhall119> jdstrand: very nearly usable, still waiting on the sending mail functionality,which is requiring some cross-collaboration with the desktop GUI bits
<jdstrand> neat
<nik90> mhall119: hey, I remember you showing me your code of the bottom panel at Malta, do you have a link to it?
<ahayzen> nik90, have you looked at this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/+junk/vscale/view/head:/vscale.qml
<mhall119> nik90: let me see if I've pushed it to LP yet
<nik90> ahayzen: will take a look thnx
<ahayzen> nik90, may not be what you want but is an interesting demo of what can be done
<mhall119> nik90: lp:~mhall119/communitycast/client
<mhall119> nik90: rev 9 adds it
<nik90> mhall119: thnx
<mhall119> np
<nik90> mhall119: when I try to run it, I get the error that Autolinker.js is missing from the components folder
<mhall119> oh, I probably forgot to bzr add it
<mhall119> nik90: it's in rev10
<nik90> mhall119: yup works now :)
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> ignore the UbuntuAccount stuff, that's WIP
<nik90> ok
<TheSmackTimeGrou> Good Evening
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-06-10
<mihir> Good Morning :)
<mihir> dpm: ping
<mihir> dpm: i was trying to generate POT file, getting  this error all time , any idea why  , http://paste.ubuntu.com/7621943/ ?
<dpm> hi mihir, looking...
<dpm> mihir, how do you actually generate the file?
<mihir> dpm: i changed dir to po and ran qmake && make pot that's it
<dpm> ah, I see that the README.translations file is not up-to-date
<mihir> dpm: it should with click buddy if i am not wrong ?
<dpm> mihir, indeed, I've submitted a MP with the updated instructions: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-calendar-app/update-translations-readme/+merge/222592
<mihir> dpm: it has to be from root directory right ?
<dpm> yes
<mihir> dpm: here is MR , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/TranslationUpdated/+merge/222593  :)
<dpm> approved, thanks mihir!
<dholbach> good morning
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<nerochiaro> popey: hi, i'm looking at the bugs about replacing the suru icons in system apps and I've seen you have aready done it in core apps. is it just a metter of replacing the application icon in the .desktop file ?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Iced Tea Day! :-D
<popey> nerochiaro: yes, and if they are in the store (gallery/camera are for example) the new icon should be loaded there for consistency
<nerochiaro> popey: sorry, what do you mean by "the store" ?
<popey> nerochiaro: the click store - https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/
<nerochiaro> popey: ah,ok, never uploaded anything there. i assume these apps have been uploaded there by someone in Canonical and the same account would need to be used to update them.
<nerochiaro> popey: or it doesn't work that way ?
<popey> There's multiple canonical people able to upload to the click store including b_alloons, d_pm, s_ergiusens, x_nox...
<nerochiaro> popey: great, thanks. also do you know where I can get the updaed icons ?
<nerochiaro> updated icons
<popey> nerochiaro: i do not. you'd need to poke design i think.
<nerochiaro> popey: doing that. thanks
<nerochiaro> ara: hi, when you have some time I have uploaded to the ppa:~amanzi-team/ppa some new packages for qtmultimedia and camera-app that should help solve these recording problems we had been talking about weeks ago. it should now detect what resolutions your camera supports and automtically select decent defaults for you to record and take pictures
<nerochiaro> ara: they are probably building now
<ara> nerochiaro, great, thanks! I will have a look later on
<nerochiaro> ara: ok, please keep me posted
<dholbach> hey jdstrand, how are you doing? I can't quite remember what we were going to wrt the click-reviewers-tools backport to trusty... can you remind me again?
<popey> dholbach: if I want to build a changes file to push to a ppa, and want it to build for utopic but my laptop is trusty... I get this..
<popey> E: mediascanner2 changes: bad-distribution-in-changes-file utopic
<popey> is there a way to override that, so I can push from my trusty laptop to a ppa with utopic?
<dpm> popey, I've had issues in the past whereby I built both a source and a binary package and the upload was rejected. Have you built both or just the source package?
<popey> I haven't built, it needs building on utopic and I'm on trusty
<popey> I want to push it to a ppa to make it build there
<popey> but when i run debuild it barfs locally because my trusty doesn't know of utopic
<dpm> popey, how do you run debuild?
<popey> debuild -S -sa
<dpm> hm, in that case, I don't know :/
<davmor2> popey: can you not build it for trusty and in the ppa move it over to utopic  and then delete the trusty version
<popey> it wont build on trusty, needs utopic
<davmor2> popey: utopic chroot?
<davmor2> popey: or utopic lxc
<popey> I'd rather not.
<popey> but if I had to.
<popey> I am building for someone else, so using a PPA makes more sense
<dholbach> popey, dpm, building an utopic source package on trusty should be possible, just ignore "E: mediascanner2 changes: bad-distribution-in-changes-file utopic"
<popey> how do I ignore them? It stops the debuild run.
<popey> running debsign failed
<popey> etc
<popey> oh hang on, thats separate
<dholbach> debsign is separate from that warning
 * popey fettles
<dholbach> which email do you have in the most recent d/changelog entry?
<popey> didnt realise I could ignore them!
<popey> I am indoctrinated to stop when errors occur ☻
<dholbach> does debsign still fail?
<dholbach> if that's the case, the issue is very likely that the email address in the most recent changelog entry is not on you gpg key
<pkunal-parmar> popey, can you test and top approve that multiple event branch, now that code review is complete
<popey> pkunal-parmar: sure!
<pkunal-parmar> Thanks
<popey> np
<dpm> popey, not sure you saw the earlier ping, but whenever you've got a minute, could you test something for me? On a phone with no evernote sandbox accounts configured, could you start reminders and follow the instructions to add a new account?
<dpm> For me the online accounts screen just stays blank, which is what's failing on the test that tries to create a new account
<dpm> or if anyone else can help confirming that, that'd be awesome, as reminders-app's landings seem to be blocked by this
<popey> dpm: yeah, was just flashing a device clean to test
<dpm> awesome, thanks
<popey> dpm: works here, i get directed straight to the evernote sign up thing
<dpm> popey, ah, bummer, I would have expected it to fail. Does the sign up work? What image are you on?
 * dpm updates from 71 to latest
<popey> this is on a nexus 10 running latest proposed - #76 iirc
<popey> ah balls, can't type in the boxes
<popey> keyboard comes up but focus isn't in the text fields
<dpm> wow, nice startup animation on image 76!
<dpm> but for me I still get a blank (well, now black) screen from Reminders to System Settings > Accounts
<popey> dpm: phone start or app start animation?
<popey> I appear to have lost phone start animation
<zbenjamin> nik90: is that the same problem you had? https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1328486
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1328486 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Cannot build Reminders for the emulator" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> zbenjamin: yup indeed
<nik90> zbenjamin: pls fix :)
<pkunal-parmar> popey, I am trying to run click-buddy, but seems to get following error
<pkunal-parmar> [  1%] Merging translations into com.ubuntu.calendar_calendar.desktop
<pkunal-parmar> /bin/sh: 1: INTLTOOL_MERGE-NOTFOUND: not found
<zbenjamin> nik90: i forward it to the right people
<pkunal-parmar> anything we can do to resolve it ?
<nik90> pkunal-parmar: that's easy
<pkunal-parmar> :)
<pkunal-parmar> let me know
<nik90> pkunal-parmar: 1 sec, let me see my inhouse guide
<nik90> pkunal-parmar: sudo apt-get install intltool
<nik90> pkunal-parmar: that's the tool you are missing
<pkunal-parmar> ok let me try
<nik90> pkunal-parmar: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk/view/head:/README.translations
<pkunal-parmar> mihir, you want someone else also to review this MR
<pkunal-parmar> lp:~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/Parallex_Opti ⇒ lp:ubuntu-calendar-app
<pkunal-parmar> nik90, Thanks its working
<nik90> pkunal-parmar: btw you should add that to the README.translations file in the calendar app. Makes it easy for newcomers
<pkunal-parmar> sure, I will check and do the needful
<pkunal-parmar> renato, I need some help
<mihir> pkunal-parmar: sorry i forgot to top approve.
<mihir> pkunal-parmar: approved.
<pkunal-parmar> Thanks :)
<mihir> pkunal-parmar: did you get time to review my MR ?
<pkunal-parmar> I checked your code, but have not tested it
<mihir> pkunal-parmar: okay, there are two MRs now :)
<pkunal-parmar> i need to test , may be I will get some time today
<pkunal-parmar> renato, is this correct usage for using SortOrder,         sortOrders: SortOrder{
<pkunal-parmar>             id: sort
<pkunal-parmar>             blankPolicy: SortOrder.BlanksFirst
<pkunal-parmar>             detail: Detail.EventTime
<pkunal-parmar>             field: EventTime.FieldStartDateTime
<pkunal-parmar>             direction: Qt.AscendingOrder
<pkunal-parmar>             sensitivity: Qt.CaseInsensitive
<pkunal-parmar>         }
<mihir> pkunal-parmar:  no issues.
<nik90> popey, dpm: Did you guys get michael's email about the 5 min short summary of the UOS sessions? Any one of you planning to do that :P? I know someone who is really good at it.
<mihir> pkunal-parmar: does the new event and sync icons  looks too big on device http://imgur.com/rNjHQB0 ?
<mihir> it looks too big on desktop.
<nik90> mihir: are you guys inserting the icons manually or are you using the system icon theme for that?
<nik90> mihir: btw sweet looking kde destkop
<pkunal-parmar> nik90, we are not using system icons
<nik90> pkunal-parmar: I think you guys should start using that...it is as simple as iconName: "reload"
<nik90> instead of iconSource
<nik90> clock and weather already do that.
<mihir> nik90: i guess we don't have New event icon from system.
<nik90> mihir: I remember seeing one
<mihir> nik90:  or do we have  ?
 * nik90 is checking now
<nik90> mihir: there is one..it is called "new-event"
<mihir> nik90: for syncing it is using system icon
<nik90> mihir: that's good
<mihir> nik90: thanks, changing now :) but both of them looks too big on desktop ,i don't know why.
<nik90> mihir: that's the fault of the new header then.. talk to t1mp next week about that
<nik90> mihir: btw, can you join us in our core-app session on thursday?
<renato> pkunal-parmar, yes this should be correct
<pkunal-parmar> renato, I tried to use it, but it does not seem to work
<renato> pkunal-parmar, what is happening, any message?
<mihir> nik90: it is at 14:00 UTC if i am not wrong right?
<nik90> mihir: yes
<renato> pkunal-parmar, humm try to use as a list: sortOrders: [ SortOrder { } ]
<pkunal-parmar> ok let me try
<pkunal-parmar> renato, I am trying to resovle this bug
<pkunal-parmar> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1328144
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1328144 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Agenda view is not in chronological order" [Medium,Triaged]
<mihir> pkunal-parmar: could you merge with latest trunk, https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/Parallex_Opti/+merge/221609 ?
<pkunal-parmar> but after trying that code I can still see the symptom
<dpm> hey nik90, I'm up for it unless someone else wants to do it. If you'd want to, that'd be awesome too, so just let me know!
<pkunal-parmar> mihir, doing it
<nik90> dpm: In that case I will let you do that. I will make sure to send you a summary of the sessions that I attend.
<dpm> sounds good, thanks!
<mihir> pkunal-parmar: also i observed this bug , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1325178
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1325178 in Ubuntu Calendar App "When there are no events , there should be proper message in agenda view." [Undecided,New]
<mihir> pkunal-parmar: when i looked at code there is code and which shows label but it is not visible when there are no events.
<pkunal-parmar> renato, using as list also not working
<pkunal-parmar> mihir, that should be easy to fix, can you try
<renato> pkunal-parmar, Let me try on my small example
<pkunal-parmar> ok
<pkunal-parmar> renato, I will push my code as well if you want to have look
<pkunal-parmar> renato, here is my code, https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/SortOrder
<pkunal-parmar> you can have look at AgendaView.qml
<pkunal-parmar> mihir, for bug 1325178, can you review MR
<pkunal-parmar> https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/NoEvent_AgendaView/+merge/222638
<ubot5> bug 1325178 in Ubuntu Calendar App "When there are no events , there should be proper message in agenda view." [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1325178
<renato> pkunal-parmar, could you test this example with your database: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7623328/
<pkunal-parmar> renato, let me try
<mihir> pkunal-parmar: ohh you did it , i trying to do that, anyway i reviewed it :)
<pkunal-parmar> renato, it seems to work, and after that my code is also working
<pkunal-parmar> anyway, can you review code the code, I will request MR
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: hi, quick question: how do you test videos on the nexus 4 ? I tried putting a few videos in the Videos folder in differnt formats but none of them shows up in gallery
<renato> pkunal-parmar, which mr?
<pkunal-parmar> renato,  I will create now
<ahayzen> nerochiaro, they should appear in the video scope then you can play them from there
<pkunal-parmar> renato, this one
<pkunal-parmar> https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/SortOrder/+merge/222643
<pkunal-parmar> popey, for Bug #1328144
<ubot5> bug 1328144 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Agenda view is not in chronological order" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1328144
<pkunal-parmar> can you check lp:~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/SortOrder  this branch
<nerochiaro> ahayzen: gallery should display them as well as far as i know
<nerochiaro> artmello: do you know if gallery is limited to certain formats for the videos it displays ?
<ahayzen> nerochiaro, interesting...
<jhodapp> nerochiaro: they won't show up in gallery, but they show up in the video scope...just play them from there
<popey> pkunal-parmar: sure
<jhodapp> nerochiaro: gallery will only show videos that are recorded with the device, that might change in the future but at this time it will not
<artmello> nerochiaro: ahayzen: try puthing the videos inside Videos/camera directory
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: will they be for RTM ?
<nerochiaro> artmello: ah, that's the trick i think
<artmello> nerochiaro: since people were having issues playing videos on gallery and we are not able by that time to specify if the video was recorded by camera or not we did that
<artmello> nerochiaro: but we have an MR removing this and showing all videos
<artmello> nerochiaro: should be released soon
<nerochiaro> artmello: ok cool, so i'll keep fixing this other bug about showing the thumbnail after the video playback finishes and then that is released it will all work
<artmello> nerochiaro: yep
<nerochiaro> artmello: on an unrelated note, have you noticed that transferring files to the device works really strangely, seems to lock up very often
<artmello> nerochiaro: no, for me seems to be working ok, on n4
<nerochiaro> artmello: ok, sometimes it works ok, sometimes when i start more than one operation at the same time it locks up
<artmello> nerochiaro: hum, i think I dont do more than one operation at once, maybe that is way I didnt see the the problem
<ahayzen> artmello, is this when copying files over MTP to the device?
<ahayzen> oh nerochiaro ^^
<nerochiaro> ahayzen: copy files over mass storage
<mihir> pkunal-parmar: could you review this trivial MR  , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/usingSDKIconNewEvent/+merge/222646?
<jhodapp> nerochiaro: I don't know, bfiller should know
<ahayzen> nerochiaro, hmm we've seen it when copying music over, to test the music-app, via MTP... usually adb push is more reliable but then you have to chown the files to phablet
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: no worries, artmello already helped me with that
<jhodapp> nerochiaro: ok awesome
<nerochiaro> ahayzen: well, it works with one file at a time. i was just concerned about this for end users
<nerochiaro> ahayzen: a bug should be reported about it
<pkunal-parmar> mihir, sure
<ahayzen> nerochiaro, yeah i have seen similar it *sometimes* works with multiple files....
 * ahayzen can't remember if there was a bug or not
<nerochiaro> ahayzen: would be nice if you could check and file one if there isn't
<ahayzen> nerochiaro, what would it be against? nautilus, mtp server/client... but then again i haven't seen the issue as much after the mtp-server was updated on device ~
<nerochiaro> ahayzen: yeah good question
<nerochiaro> greyback: hi, can you ping me when you have a minute or two please ?
<popey> pkunal-parmar: left a comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/SortOrder/+merge/222643
<pkunal-parmar> ok
<greyback> nerochiaro: am at QtCS, connectivity not great, but how can I help?
<nerochiaro> greyback: i was wondering how does the shell decide what icon to use when displaying an app in the shell or in the launcher. some apps seem to install their own icon but some don't
<pkunal-parmar> popey, for me initially it did not worked, but now its working
<greyback> nerochiaro: in the launcher, icon is determined by the desktop file
<pkunal-parmar> anyway, I will again test after rebooting the phone
<nerochiaro> greyback: yeah, but in some cases it will not name a full path, just a name
<nerochiaro> greyback: so where is the icon taken from in that case ?
<greyback> nerochiaro: I guess whatever the shell's image provider decides to do
<greyback> nerochiaro: mzanetti would know better. I really just read whatever is specified in the desktop file and pass that string to the shell
<ahayzen> nerochiaro, i can't see any bugs related to it although my launchpad searching skills are not the best ;)
<nerochiaro> greyback: is mzanetti there with you guys ?
<greyback> nerochiaro: this looks relevant: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7623527/
<greyback> nerochiaro: yes he is, I don't see him in this room, but I'll get him to ping you when I see him
<nerochiaro> greyback: thanks
<nerochiaro> greyback: ok, so they take it from the theme, that's good
<pkunal-parmar> nik90, do you know how to enable PerformanceOverlay ?
<nik90> pkunal-parmar: I don't remember :/ ... you need to add a environmental variable to your project and then tap the screen 4 times to show it
<pkunal-parmar> yes, I forgot the environment variable, do you know who can help ?
<popey> pkunal-parmar: i was testing that sortorder one on the desktop, should I have tested on the phone?
<greyback> pkunal-parmar: "PERFORMANCE_OVERLAY" I think
<popey> root@ubuntu-phablet:/home/phablet# grep OV .profile
<popey> export PERFORMANCE_OVERLAY=1
<popey> although it doesn't work anymore here
<pkunal-parmar> ok, thanks
<popey> i wonder if split greeter broke reading .profile
 * popey files a bug
<pkunal-parmar> popey, i dont think it matters where you test
<popey> ok
<pkunal-parmar> but can you try after some time
<popey> sure
<pkunal-parmar> popey, can you try this small example as well
<pkunal-parmar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7623328/
<pkunal-parmar> code is same, but this example seems to work but agendaview is not working
<popey> pkunal-parmar: that sample works
<pkunal-parmar> ok :(
<pkunal-parmar> I am not sure, why that same code does not work for me
<pkunal-parmar> I will check more, thanks for information
<popey> np
<popey> thanks!
<dholbach> jdstrand, I can't quite remember... was it apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu which needed backporting to trusty?
<dholbach> or did we need anything else as well?
<jdstrand> dholbach: it should just be that. iirc, I updated debian/control for that in click-reviewers-tools
<dholbach> jdstrand, ah ok... so I can now go ahead and backport it to trusty for the sdk ppa?
<jdstrand> dholbach: oh, hrm, no. I looked at the Depends for apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu. it needs apparmor (>= 2.8.95~2430-0ubuntu4) for signals and ptrace mediation
<jdstrand> that could probably be a Recommends
<dholbach> ah ok... so we could probably even backport it to saucy? just so we have the frameworks definitions there as well?
<jdstrand> dholbach: well, the reason why it is Depends now is because apparmor_parser needs to know about signal and ptrace rules
<dholbach> ah ok... but backporting apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu to trusty should be no problem, right?
<jdstrand> dholbach: on the one hand, the sdk itself doesn't need to load any policy with apparmor_parser, so there 'is no problem'. that said, there is a postinst that runs aa-clickhook if click-apparmor is installed
<jdstrand> that will trigger a policy load
<jdstrand> dholbach: right now, it should not be a problem for backporting to trusty. it will when we add abstract socket support this cycle though
<mihir> pkunal-parmar: i have incorporated your review comment, could you look at it whenever you get time  , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1328203/+merge/222534
<dholbach> jdstrand, I don't know if this suggestion makes sense at all, but maybe the framework definitions and stuff could be part of a self-contained -data package, which all the tools could just depend on?
<pkunal-parmar> mihir, sure
<dholbach> jdstrand, the only problem I'd like to solve right now is making package reviews work :)
<dholbach> I'm on utopic, but popey isn't :)
<jdstrand> yeah, neither am I, but I have a few updated utopic packages
<popey> indeed, and I will resist moving to utopic for as long as I can ☻
<jdstrand> I'm not sure how to solve this problem
<dholbach> jdstrand, right now, if you use the 14.04 framework and somebody reviews it using trusty (with or without the sdk ppa), it will not pass review because of the lint_frameworks test
<jdstrand> ls
<jdstrand> meh
<jdstrand> the click review tools need updated policy and frameworks to verify things. however, those things can't easily be installed on other releases because both the frameworks and the policy change the system in incompatible ways
<jdstrand> the easiest thing to do would be to run the tools in a chroot
<jdstrand> there might be some other way to ship the frameworks and policy in the click-reviewers-tools
<jdstrand> that is possibly what we want to do anyway, since the server will presumably only be running LTS releases
<jdstrand> this should be brought up on the list
 * jdstrand steps away for a few minutes
<mech21> how long does it takes for an app to be reviewed by some reviewer
<popey> mech21: depends
<popey> mech21: we're automating it, but right now, no more than a few hours.
<mech21> I have submited an app about ten days ago but it has not been rewied yet..... I am unable to understand why..... please help
<mech21> popey : Sir, I have submited an app about ten days ago but it has not been rewied yet..... I am unable to understand why..... please help
<mech21> popey : Sir, I have submited an app about ten days ago but it has not been rewied yet..... I am unable to understand why..... please help
<popey> mech21: ah, sorry, I think you are talking about a desktop app
<popey> mech21: sorry, I only look at click apps (phone & tablet), the desktop queue is longer I believe
<mech21> Yes Sir, its an desktop app
<popey> davmor2: ^
 * jdstrand -> back
<davmor2> mech21: it's taking a while there was a huge backlog
<jdstrand> let me take a look to see if we can ship this stuff in an alternate location
<jdstrand> that would make it so the review tools could just be installed and have all the data it needs for verifcation
<jdstrand> it would mean the maintenance would be higher, but not incredibly so
<mech21> sir but is there any standard time within which the app will be reviewed by some reviewer as I have submited an desktop app a ten days ago but the status is still pending review, please help me..
<davmor2> mech21: they are being run through in incoming order so yours will be dealt with in turn. I can't by pass the ones that came in before yours.
<davmor2> mech21: once the backlog is out of the way the process should be faster
<jdstrand> ah, easyprof_dir = "/usr/share/apparmor/easyprof"
<jdstrand> wasn'
<jdstrand> wasn't I smart
<jdstrand> I can just change that and copy things in there
<jdstrand> oh, maybe not
<mech21> davmor2: Sir I understand, Actually I have just completed development of a new desktop app but when I checked the status of my last submitted app it showed still pending review..... Sir should I submit the new app or should I wait till my last desktop app get reviewed
<jdstrand> ah, --config-file=FILE
<jdstrand> ok, I should be able to make this work
<davmor2> mech21: no upload it, it will just get added to the list and be worked through steadily
<mech21> davmor2:  Sir, Can we develop app in python for ubuntu phones or tablets, is there any development tool for python app development because I have already installed Ubuntu SDK
<davmor2> popey: ^
<mech21> Sir is paypal the only way to get paid for PAID APPs or is there any more way to get paid for the desktop app
<mech21> popey:  Sir, Can we develop app in python for ubuntu phones or tablets, is there any development tool for python app development because I have already installed Ubuntu SDK
<mech21> popey:
<mech21> popey: Sir Sir is paypal the only way to get paid for PAID APPs or is there any more way to get paid for the desktop app
<popey> mech21: sorry, am in a meeting.
<davmor2> mech21: yes paypal is the only way to get paid
<dholbach> jdstrand, ok, I'll bring it up on the list
<popey> kalikiana: https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1247865 what's that blocked on?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1247865 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Pages Stack misses animations" [High,In progress]
<t1mp> nik90: hello
<nik90> t1mp: hello
<nik90> t1mp: how is the summit?
<t1mp> nik90: I'm at QtCS so I couldn't attend any ubuntuonair sessions.. I just saw that you hosted an SDK feedback session
<t1mp> summit is good :)
<t1mp> nik90: are there minutes or important/interesting feedback?
<nik90> t1mp: I will have it done after my sessions
<t1mp> nik90: I started watching https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko_V5PLswZc but I only have 20 minutes and it 1h :)
<t1mp> ok, cool
<nik90> t1mp: :)
<dpm> rpadovani, on a N4, does adding a new account via Reminders work for you? I.e. if you remove your evernote account from system settings and then start Reminders and follow the prompt to create a new account, does the accounts setting screen ever show up for you?
<dpm> ah, the log says something: QDBusError ("com.ubuntu.OnlineAccounts", "Invalid client application")
<rpadovani> dpm, tbh, I have no problems
<dpm> rpadovani, ah, I wonder what's wrong with my device :/ Which image are you on?
<rpadovani> dpm, #73, fresh installation
<dpm> I'm on #76, I wonder if that makes a difference
<rpadovani> upgrading...
<renato> popey, could you test this on your device? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7623328/
<renato> popey, check if the event list is sorted correct
<popey> renato: ok
<popey> dpm_: is the sdk broken in terms of running apps on device right now? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7624732/ line 144 onwards.
<dpm> popey, I've been playing with the emulator lately, not with a real device, let me try...
<popey> mine is running #76
<dpm> yeah, mine too
<popey> bah
<dpm> popey, hm, it seems I don't have a kit anymore to deploy pure QML apps?
<popey> renato: tested on desktop and its in order, yes
<popey> dpm: ok, nvm
<mihir_> popey: ping
<rpadovani> dpm, I'm not able to reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1328614 neither on #79
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1328614 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Cannot add new accounts to Reminders" [Critical,Triaged]
<rpadovani> Ok, just see your comment, good to know isn't our error :-)
<dpm> yeah :)
<renato_> popey, could try try the contact app with this eds plugin: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-engine-crash/+merge/219586
<renato_> get the last jenkings build
<popey> renato_: sure
<popey> renato_: what should I expect? Any particular testing?
<renato_> popey, check if the events are correct sorted
<popey> you said contact app
<popey> did you mean calendar?
<renato_> calendar, sorry
<popey> no, sort order still wrong
<renato_> so many projects :D
<popey> heh
<popey> 9 july followed by 11 june
<renato_> still wrong :(
<renato_> popey, thanks
<popey> np
<renato_> popey, are you using the package with the pkunal fixes? https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/SortOrder/+merge/222643
<popey> ah no
<popey> lemme test with that
<renato_> popey, try with that
<popey> renato_: perfect!
<renato_> popey, great
<renato_> I will try to release eds branch this week
 * popey hugs renato_ 
<renato_> thanks for testing :D
<dpm> success! I got reminders to run on the x86 emulator from Qt Creator!
<gerlowskija> I'm working on adding a few i18n calls to the clock app, but I ran into some trouble importing/accessing i18n.tr() in ClockUtils.js (a utility JS library file).  The error I'm getting is: "ClockUtils.js:5: TypeError: Property 'tr' of object [object Object] is not a function"
<gerlowskija> Has anyone seen this (or a similar) error when trying to import QML libraries into JS library files?  Any hints/suggestions?
<gerlowskija> (I asked an AskUbuntu question with a code snippet that reproduces there error here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/477889/unable-to-access-i18n-in-qml-apps-js-file)
<ahayzen> gerlowskija, your still having issues with that? were you able to talk to nik90 ?
<gerlowskija> Yes and no: Yep I'm still having issues, and no I haven't gotten to talk to him. ;-p I lurk in the channel during my work day and see him online, but by the time I get off work and get home to my laptop the last few days, I haven't been able to catch him.
<ahayzen> gerlowskija, ah .... so the reason music-app is working is because we're not using the .pragma library ?
<gerlowskija> That's my uneducated opinion at least
<ahayzen> gerlowskija, well i can confirm the same behaviour as you in your example app... with .pragma library it fails and without it works....but that still doesn't resolve the issue
<gerlowskija> Not quite, but I still really appreciate the sanity check (thanks).
<gerlowskija> Tbh, I'm not sure if the launchpad bug asking for the i18n calls to be added is relevant anymore (I saw some message on the ubuntu-phone mailing list about the clock-app getting redesigned.  But I'd still like to know what I'm missing, for curiosity if nothing else
<ahayzen> gerlowskija, ok just found out how rss-reader has done it...
<ahayzen> gerlowskija, let me pastebin
<ahayzen> gerlowskija, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7625942/
<ahayzen> gerlowskija, basically pass i18n as a parameter to the javascript
<ahayzen> gerlowskija, see here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-rssreader-dev/ubuntu-rssreader-app/trunk/view/head:/ArticleViewItem.qml#L171 and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-rssreader-dev/ubuntu-rssreader-app/trunk/view/head:/dateutils.js#L34 for where i copied the idea from
<gerlowskija> oh cool.  Thanks ahayzen.  Still curious about what the initial problem was, but it looks like this'll get me past it...I won't lose too much sleep haha.  Thanks again for the pointers!
<ahayzen> gerlowskija, cool :) no problem
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-06-11
<brianmarsh> ?
<mihir> dpm: Good morning
<dpm> morning mihir
<mihir> dpm: the other icons were used from SDK so i thought it has been included.
<mihir> dpm: i'll include the package and will update the MR again.
<dpm> mihir, awesome, thanks!
<dpm> yeah, the issue is that on the phone the icons package is installed by default, but not on the desktop
<mihir> dpm: gotcha , i'll push separate MR with that update.
<dpm> so those who don't have the package installed will see either no icon or (if there is one for the same action) an icon from another theme
<dpm> sounds good!
<mihir> dpm: also , if you get some time to test this MR on device , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1297739
<dpm> mihir, I'll see if I can give it a go, thanks. I'm preparing sessions for UOS today, so it might take me a until tomorrow, but I'll have a look
<mihir> dpm: no issues :)
<kalikiana> popey: re bug 1247865 the branch was pending review for a while and at some point broke in a staging merge which I had no time to investigate
<ubot5> bug 1247865 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Pages Stack misses animations" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1247865
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Ferris Bueller Day! :-D
<nik90> JamesTait: ooh awesome
<justCarakas> JamesTait: who is that ? :p
<JamesTait> justCarakas, oh just some guy. ;)
<justCarakas> i have the feeling I'm missing something :p
<popey> justCarakas: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091042/
<popey> "11 June 1986 (USA)"
<justCarakas> would it be worthy of my time to watch ? :p
<JamesTait> justCarakas, I haven't watched it for a while (shame on me!) but I'd say yes. :)
<justCarakas> oke, I'll take your word for it JamesTait :D
<popey> maybe watch the 87 films above it on the Empire Top 500 films list first? http://www.imdb.com/list/ls003073623/
<JamesTait> justCarakas, I consider it a classic, but then maybe it was just released at the right time in my life for me to appreciate it. ;)
<popey> +1
<justCarakas> hehe :p
<dpm> hi rpadovani, in Reminders, do you happen to know if we always use a web view to display notes? I mean regardless of whether they contain HTML or not
<rpadovani> hi dpm, if I understand the code well, yes. Every note is in the webview. But ask to mzanetti (He isn't online? weird!) to be sure :-)
<dpm> ok, thanks rpadovani!
<dpm> oSoMoN, so I'm testing Reminders on the x86 emulator for a demo for UOS today, and I've noticed that on x86 all notes appear black. We're still using the "old" (non-Oxide) UbuntuWebView, do you think this could be the cause of the issues?
<oSoMoN> dpm, hey, sorry my connection is having hiccups, have you figured out the issue with Reminders on the emulator?
<dpm> oSoMoN, no worries. Not really, I'm a bit puzzled by it. That's on image 71
<oSoMoN> dpm, and it works on a device, right?
<dpm> oSoMoN, it does work on the device, yes
<dpm> although on the device I've got image 76 (vs 71 on the emulator)
<oSoMoN> dpm, I’m trying to add an evernote online account to test, and I just created a dummy evernote account for this, but apparently my credentials are no good for the online account, do I need a special account?
<dpm> oSoMoN, you'll need a free developer account from sandbox.evernote.com. We've not switched on regular Evernote accounts in the app yet
<oSoMoN> ah, ok
<kalikiana> elopio: if you can, please see if you can prioritize this one https://code.launchpad.net/~nuclearbob/autopilot/set-process-on-proxy/+merge/222395
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: hi, have a minute for some questions about video playback ?
<nerochiaro> dpm: hi, i was wondering if you can help me out a bit with bug 1318008
<nerochiaro> bug 1318008
<nerochiaro> ok no bots around today
<nerochiaro> dpm: "Core apps .desktop files do not include translated strings "
<dpm> nerochiaro, sure, what bit do you need help with?
<ubot5> bug 1318008 in Ubuntu Weather App "Core apps .desktop files do not include translated strings" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1318008
<nerochiaro> too late ubot5 :P
<dpm> ha, bug bot being a bit slow today :)
<dpm> have you checked the example branches of the other apps linked to in the bug?
<nerochiaro> dpm: yes, i think i can get most of the info from there. but I don't understand how to update the translation files so that they get the new strings from the .desktop.in.in
<dpm> nerochiaro, a regular build should do it. What we tend to do to as an easy way to update and commit the .pot file is to run 'click-buddy --dir . --no-clean', then we copy over the generated .pot file from the build dir that click-buddy outputs, and we commit that. You'll need to do that too, but that's not really your question, just mentioning it :)
<dpm> but to answer your question, as part of the build intltool-merge does the merging of the translations in the final .desktop file already
<dpm> oh, actually, I think the first part answer your question, then :)
<dpm> you can have a look at the README.translations file of one of those apps with branches in the bug
<dpm> nerochiaro, and finally, you'll need to remove the X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain key from the .in.in file. That's not done in those MPs, but it was solved in a separate bug
<jhodapp> nerochiaro: sure
<nerochiaro> dpm: ok, i'll try to do this and put out a branch, then send it to you and we figure out the rest
<dpm> ok, cool
<dpm> nerochiaro, I'd also suggest starting with an app that's shipped as a .click
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: basically there are cases when i don't seem to be getting a signal when a video plays until EOF. normally I get a stopped signal, but the second or more time i reach the end of a video i don't get it. I tried to follow it down through qtmultimedia and I get to the point when I see there are events coming up from something called JMediaPlayer but I don't know where to get the sources of that
<nerochiaro> dpm: i'll try gallery. it's a click now though it started as native. not sure if it's the best example thoug
<dpm> ok
<jhodapp> nerochiaro: need anything still?
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: my network is shit today. I thought i had sent you a reply. let me paste it again
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: basically there are cases when i don't seem to be getting a signal when a video plays until EOF. normally I get a stopped signal, but the second or more time i reach the end of a video i don't get it. I tried to follow it down through qtmultimedia and I get to the point when I see there are events coming up from something called JMediaPlayer but I don't know where to get the sources of that
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: received that ?
<jhodapp> nerochiaro: on the device, right?
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: yes, on the nexus 4
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: desktop works ok
<jhodapp> nerochiaro: I'll be back in a few mins, gotta walk my dog before the rain comes
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: no worries
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: i'll try to fix my network in the meantime
<elopio> kalikiana: I will talk to the autopilot guys to get that branch landed.
<kalikiana> elopio: awesome, much appreciated!
<jhodapp> nerochiaro: back
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: ok. so basically i'm trying to dig as deep as possible to see if there's any reason why we don't get that signal but below qtmultimedia I'm not sure how to proceed
<jhodapp> nerochiaro: yeah that's odd, it's media-hub that issues the EndOfMedia signal
<jhodapp> nerochiaro: you could tail -f ~/.cache/upstart/media-hub.log
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: that's not what i see in qtmultimedia
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: i don't see it using mediahub
<jhodapp> nerochiaro: it should be, otherwise it couldn't be playing video
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: i'm looking at the "android" plugin. maybe it's the wrong plugin ?
<jhodapp> nerochiaro: what do you mean by the android plugin?
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: qtmultimedia has plugins, on desktop it uses the gstreamer one, on device it uses the one called android, no ?
<jhodapp> nerochiaro: it uses qtubuntu-media, which I also wrote
<jhodapp> qtubuntu-media calls into media-hub
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: wait, so to playback video we don't use qtmultimedia at all ?
<jhodapp> nerochiaro: only for the QML MediaPlayer class, that's it
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: i'm lost. i'm looking at gallery-app. to play videos it uses the Video component from the SDK, which in turn uses MediaPlayer and VideoOutput from qtmultimedia
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: if it's supposed to use something else let me know :)
<jhodapp> nerochiaro: yes that's right, but under those classes it calls into qtubuntu-media (a QtMultimedia) plugin
<jhodapp> nerochiaro: it's not, only what I described
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: got. but that plugin is not distributed as part of qtmultimedia iteself. so where does it come from ?
<jhodapp> nerochiaro: it's a seeded package for Touch called qtubuntu-media
<jhodapp> nerochiaro: does that help or just confuse more?
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: i need a branch I can look at, I think :)
<jhodapp> nerochiaro: lp:qtubuntu-media
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: ok, i'll dit into that. you make and make install it on the device ?
<jhodapp> nerochiaro: yes, or debuild
<oSoMoN> dpm: I’m having trouble getting the emulator to run at all on my laptop, it takes an awful amount of time to boot, and actually never seems to finish booting (it was working when I tested it a month ago or so, but not anymore)
<oSoMoN> (still trying to help you with the reminders issue on emulator, if that’s still needed)
<nik90> oSoMoN: are you using the armhf or the x86 emulator?
<nik90> the x86 emulator is really fast...boots in less than 15 secs on my laptop
<oSoMoN> nik90, tried both, and I’m seeing the same issues with both
<nik90> oSoMoN: hmm I am not sure why that happens..have you talked to rsalvetti?
<oSoMoN> no, not yet
<dpm> oSoMoN, thanks a lot, I appreciate it. It's not urgent now, don't worry
<oSoMoN> dpm: hopefully we release a new version of oxide this week, and you guys can switch to version 0.2 of the WebView API that uses oxide (not that it will fix the underlying issue, but we want to deprecate QtWebKit anyway)
<om26er> bfiller, Hi!
<om26er> bfiller, is the notes-app still candidate to be shipped on touch ?
<bfiller> om26er: not that will be getting removed
<bfiller> in favor of reminders
<om26er> bfiller, ok, that saves me time. thx :)
<bfiller> om26er: np
<nerochiaro> dpm: can you please have a look at this and see if it's what you had in mind ? lp:~phablet-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-desktop-translations
<nerochiaro> dpm: it seems to generate a .desktop file with the translations inside, so that part works
<nerochiaro> dpm: but i'm not sure if i messed up something else in the process
<nerochiaro> dpm: also just cmake . && make will not update the po files and 'click-buddy --dir . --no-clean' tells me no rule to make target "install"
<dpm> nerochiaro, from a quick glance, it looks good to me, but you might want to change the keywords in the *.desktop.in.in file :)
<dpm> _Keywords=math;addition;subtraction;multiplication;division;
<dpm> unless you're developing a very multipurpose Gallery app ;)
<nerochiaro> dpm: oh, right :) the gallery didn't have keywords
<nerochiaro> dpm: not sure if should remove keywords or make some up
<nerochiaro> dpm: what about updating the po files ?
<dpm> nerochiaro, you shouldn't be updating PO files, Launchpad takes care of that. The only thing that needs updating is the .pot file, and I'm trying to set up my system to build gallery to check the cmake rules
<dpm> I've got it running on qt creator,
<dpm> but click-buddy does not seem to take the --arch armhf parameter for some reason
<dpm> well, it takes it, but it does not find the corresponding chroot
<dpm> ah, I need to specify the Ubuntu series
<dpm> my chroot is utopic and my system is trusty
<nerochiaro> dpm: any way to do things from cmd line. I always get in trouble when i try to do stuff with qtcreator, you're never sure of what it's doing
<dpm> nerochiaro, I'm getting: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7629407/
<nerochiaro> dpm: i generally build the click on the device
<nerochiaro> dpm: if i could do that, then what would i need to copy back ?
<nerochiaro> dpm: the pot file ?
<dpm> nerochiaro, yes, so essentially you either do a full build or you execute the cmake rule to update the pot file, and then you commit the updated .pot file to the source tree
<nerochiaro> dpm: ok, let me try this last one
<dpm> ok
<nerochiaro> dpm: i just built the click with click buddy on the device but it doesn't seem to generate any .pot file in the armhf-build dir
<dpm> nerochiaro, on the top CMakeLists.txt file, this does not look quite right to me:
<dpm> file(GLOB_RECURSE I18N_SRC_FILES
<dpm>      RELATIVE ${CMAKE_CURRENT_SOURCE_DIR}/po
<dpm>      rc/**.qml)
<dpm> it doesn't seem to me that it's looking for files with translatable strings in the right location
<renato> nik90, popey , could you guys help me to test this eds package with the clock and calendar app
<renato> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-012/
<dpm> nerochiaro, and on po/CMakeLists.txt, there is an ALL missing in add_custom_target(${POT_FILE}
<renato> check if everything still working :D
<dpm> nerochiaro, actually, could you submit a MP? It'd make reviewing a bit easier
<nerochiaro> dpm: should it look into the desktop/ directory too ?
<nerochiaro> dpm: when looking for translatable strings
<nerochiaro> dpm: i think the po/ dir is something it should not look into, you're right
<dpm> nerochiaro, it already does, doesn't it?
<nik90> renato: I will try to test it tonight, but what exactly do you want me to test?
<dpm> nerochiaro, no, what I mean is that the 3rd line is wrong
<nik90> renato: anything in particular or just see if anything regressed?
<dpm> nerochiaro,       rc/**.qml)
<nerochiaro> dpm: why ? that's where the qml files are
<nerochiaro> the rc dir
<dpm> nerochiaro, ah, you're right, ignore the comment, then. I thought the qml files were under src
<renato> nik90, just check if there is no regression
<nerochiaro> dpm: that's c++, but what about the desktop dir, shouldn't it be included in there somehow ?
<nik90> renato: ack
<renato> nik90, most of the fixes is related with calendar app
<dpm> nerochiaro, that's what 'list(APPEND I18N_SRC_FILES desktop/${DESKTOP_FILE}.in.in.h)' does already
<nik90> renato: ok. I will test with the clock app. For the calendar, I will let popey test since I haven't used calendar for some time now.
<nerochiaro> dpm: ah ok, so with the addition of the ALL rule we should be able to update the .pot ?
<nerochiaro> dpm: (submitting an MR)
<dpm> nerochiaro, yeah, I think that should fix it
<dpm> I think right now you'd have to explicitly call the .pot file rule
<nerochiaro> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-desktop-translations/+merge/222847 , trying to see if ALL fixes it
<dpm> ok, cool
<nerochiaro> dpm: there were a few more broken rules but i fixed them (i think) and used make gallery-app.pot to regenerate the pot file. the MR should have these changes now
<nerochiaro> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-desktop-translations/+merge/222847
<dpm> awesome
<dpm> nerochiaro, ok, reviewed and commented on the MP
<popey> nik90: / renato i can test later, am afk right now, will be back in a few hours
<renato> nik90, hi, is the eds package working well?
<renato> popey, did you have a chance to test the package?
<ComputerMaster> Hello
<daker> popey: for bug #1322121
<ubot5> bug 1322121 in camera-app "pictures taken with flash are almost completely black" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1322121
<ComputerMaster> Any one there?
<ComputerMaster> ubot5
<ComputerMaster> the fu.ck
<ComputerMaster> booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ComputerMaster> fu,cking retards say something
<ComputerMaster> oi bit.ches
<ComputerMaster> lol
<ComputerMaster> fu.ck this im out
<ComputerMaster> hay jono
<jono> hey ComputerMaster :-)
<ComputerMaster> was up man
<popey> renato: not yet, just stepped in the door. got a link?
<ComputerMaster> can any one tell me what this is?
<renato> popey, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-012/
<popey> thanks renato
<ComputerMaster> jono
<popey> renato: what specifically am I testing for?
<renato> popey, check if the app still running without regression
<popey> renato: just calendar, not clock?
<ComputerMaster> hay wtf
<ComputerMaster> asnwer me
<popey> ComputerMaster: what? you haven't asked anything
<ComputerMaster> what is this program?
<popey> What is what program?
<ComputerMaster> this where we are hcatting
<ComputerMaster> chatting*
<popey> this is irc.
<ComputerMaster> whats irc?
<popey> !irc
<ubot5> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ComputerMaster> who cares about guide lines, what do we do here?
<popey> We discuss development of Ubuntu apps
<ComputerMaster> so you guys work for unubtu?
<popey> some do.
<ComputerMaster> ununtu*
<ComputerMaster> oh ok
<ComputerMaster> mind telling me what your using to talk about ubuntu apps?
<renato> popey, I asked nik90 to test clock but I think he forgot about that, could you test both?
<popey> irssi
<ComputerMaster> how your testing the apps?
<popey> renato: sure
<popey> ComputerMaster: using my fingers
<ComputerMaster> the fack you mean using your fingurs...
<popey> put the beer down and come back later.
<ComputerMaster> i dont drink :)
<ComputerMaster> now what are your guys doing and with what programs?
<popey> personally, I'm testing Ubuntu apps on a nexus 4 using my fingers to tap icons on the screen and using power of eyesight to determine if things work or not
<ComputerMaster> lol
<ComputerMaster> how are you testing them?
<popey> with my fingers, seriously.
<popey> press button, does it do what I expect [yes|no] etc
<ComputerMaster> ok i get that, but what is your screen showing?
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/gallery.php stuff like that
<ComputerMaster> What is that link?
<popey> click it and find out
<ComputerMaster> no thx
<ComputerMaster> im not stupid as i may sound lol
<popey> Oh really.
<ComputerMaster> yea really
<popey> Oh well, never mind then. Good night.
<ComputerMaster> lol where are you going?
<popey> back to work
<ComputerMaster> give up already?
<ComputerMaster> tell me how your working
<popey> yes, this is no fun.
<ComputerMaster> i need to learn
<ComputerMaster> come on poopy
<ComputerMaster> teach me
<ComputerMaster> something
<ComputerMaster> about
<ComputerMaster> computers
<ComputerMaster> poopy
<ComputerMaster> come on man
<ComputerMaster> ill be your bff
<ComputerMaster> lol
<ComputerMaster> im out :d
<popey> renato: seems good to me.
<renato> bfiller, ^^
<renato> popey, thanks
<popey> takes a while to sync for me
<popey> but I have a bazillion events
<popey> eds seems to eat cpu
<popey> but then it always has
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-06-12
<mihir> Good Morning :)
<pate__> hello! I'm currently in a hackathon trying to create an HTML5 app that can backup your contacts. I'm trying to use ContentHub to get that information but It's really uncler to me how that works. Is there any example somewhere?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Loving Day! :-D
<nik90> dpm: ping
<dpm> hi nik90
<dpm> nik90, wow, you've been rocking with the app dev summary!
<nik90> dpm: hey, thnx :)
<nik90> dpm: can you fill in the web app session since I couldn't attend it
<dpm> nik90, sure
<nik90> dpm: one more thing
<nik90> did you have success with running the reminders app on the emulator?
<nik90> have the click packages bug fixes landed? I noticed some click pakage updates for my trusty, but wasn't sure if that fixed the issue or not
<dpm> nik90, yes, and yes :)
<nik90> oh cool
<nik90> dpm, zbenjamin: hey I just got the new clock app running on the x86 emulator!
<dpm> nice :)
<nik90> dpm, zbenjamin: The animations looks so smooth!
<dpm> really cool
<nik90> dpm: although I am currently hacking the manifest.json and desktop file. After it deploying  to the device it runs, but after that I cannot run it again from the emulator. I need to redeploy to keep testing though.
<dpm> nik90, how do you deploy it, just with the Play button? Or via a click package?
<nik90> dpm: via the play button..but since it is a cmake packages, doesn't it create a click package, deploy it and then install on the emulator?
<nik90> dpm: since I can see a shortcut in the app scope when I search for clock
<dpm> nik90, no, it doesn't. There are two ways to deploy right now: unconfined (Play button, just copies everything over to /home/phablet) and confined (Build > Ubuntu > Install application on device - this creates a click and installs it, but you have to start the app manually)
<nik90> dpm: ah okay...I will try the install application on device as well.
<popey> dpm: once UOS is over and SDK stabilises (and we have time) I'd love for us to re-make your SDK / Emulator session as a set of short videos
<popey> tutorial style
<nik90> dpm: the install application on device doesn't work..when I click on the installed click package, it shows me the qml file choose dialog similar to what you see on the desktop! so the desktop file is definitely messed up
<popey> but short, 5 min each.. one for kits, one for emulator etc, and edit them so they are nice and fast.
<popey> for the attentions-span deprived
<dpm> popey, indeed, I've thought of that myself too, I like the idea
<nik90> dpm, popey: would it be possible to create a debian package of the new clock app (with the plugin being built automatically) on a daily basis?
<dpm> nik90, yes, but I'd like to get the cmake in shape first, so that we don't have to change the packaging afterwards
<dpm> I'll see if I can look at the cmake rules for the new clock tomorrow
<nik90> dpm, popey: the design team is requesting clock, web browser, telephony and camera to be available either as a click or deb package that *they* can test on their devices within 5 mins
<popey> debs on devices isn't wise
<popey> clicks are.
<popey> I'd recommend we change the generated deb package name for old clock to something else. clock-legacy or clock-classic or whatever
<popey> and then generate a new one which replaces the old one, in the ppa
<nik90> popey: yes, but the web browser does not have click packaging yet apparently...so olliver tilloy was thinking of a separate ppa for it.
<popey> a ppa for use on phone?
<nik90> yes
<nik90> popey: I guess similar to the ci-train ppa that we test on devices
<popey> thats going to be painful for designers to do
<nik90> popey: ok, I will let them know in the email then. I will also forward that entire thread to you as well for background details.
<popey> nik90: well, if oSoMoN is willing to set it up and we can feed clock into it, and jouni is happy then I'm happy.
<nik90> popey: ok..can the ppa installation of packages be possible in less than 5 mins with a minimum effort?
<popey> yes, it's not that hard. 4 lines in a script.
<nik90> awesome
<popey> make writable, reboot, add ppa, update, install apps, reboot.
<oSoMoN> popey, nik90: what’s up with the clock app? can’t be made a click app?
<popey> nothing ☻
<popey> ignore me
<nik90> oSoMoN: no, the clock app can be a click or deb. we are flexible.
<nik90> oSoMoN: so if you set up a daily PPA for the browser, we can feed the clock app into that ppa as well which would make the designer's life easier to install everything in one go
<oSoMoN> nik90, it’ll be easier for designers only if every single app they want to test is a deb in that PPA
<nik90> oSoMoN: that's fine..in that case, we will provide the clock app as a deb in that PPA you set up
<nik90> oSoMoN: I am guessing we will have to also request the camera and telephony app devs to also provide their apps as deb which I think they currently do.
<oSoMoN> nik90, ok, I’ll look into setting up that PPA this afternoon
<nik90> oSoMoN: thnx
<oSoMoN> nik90, should we use clock-app’s trunk, or another devel branch?
<nik90> oSoMoN: another devel branch..https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0
<t1mp> do we have any concept of a repository for a set of click packages?
<oSoMoN> nik90, ok
<oSoMoN> nik90, there doesn’t seem to be a debian/ directory in that branch
<t1mp> the click packages can just be downloaded and installed, even easier than adding a ppa
<nik90> oSoMoN: yeah, me and david (dpm) will try setting it by next week
<oSoMoN> t1mp, sure, for apps that allow it, but webbrowser-app isn’t click, for example
<nik90> oSoMoN: this is the clock app reboot so we are still setting up the packaging at the moment
<t1mp> oSoMoN: why not?
<oSoMoN> t1mp, and we’re looking at providing daily builds of various apps for the designers to test and provide rapid feedback
<t1mp> sorry if I'm asking for something obvious, I don't have experience with packaging
<t1mp> oSoMoN: hmm.. for uitk there is no click packages. Could we add uitk debs to the ppa as well when we need them to review something?
<oSoMoN> t1mp, sure, but you already have a staging PPA, don’t you?
<t1mp> yes, true
<oSoMoN> I’d rather have a lightweight, confidential PPA that incurs no maintenance cost, than stuff the entire app ecosystem there and have to deal with breakages all the time
<t1mp> ok
<popey> oSoMoN: why confidential?
<dpm_> nik90, are you using U1db to store clock settings?
<ahayzen> dpm_, FYI music-app has a branch for storing recent items in U1db, but sorting doesn't work yet so it can't land https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/u1db-recent-list ... look at the changes in #466 for the diff
<dpm_> ahayzen, yeah, I know, I used your notes on the Trello board to check for known issues and bugs while preparing my u1db demo :)
<dpm_> that was really useful, thanks :)
<ahayzen> dpm_, cool :)
<nik90> dpm_: yes I am using u1db for the whole clock app..any permanent storage in clock is u1db
<dpm_> cool
<nik90> ahayzen: ready for the hangout?
<nik90> ahayzen: i am a bit unprepared for this session
<ahayzen> nik90, ooo coreapps hangout?
<nik90> ahayzen: yes
<ahayzen> nik90, hah same gimme a sec
<rpadovani> i'm in :-)
<zbenjamin> nik90: stop hacking the desktop file, the deploying is just a hack for now, it copies the desktop file over. That will change soon
<nik90> zbenjamin: ah ok
<mihir> nik90: could you share hangout URL
<nik90> mihir: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfd-4l0TnfUpXycvivye07CvjP81uc_PJezoAyJth2ZC0csVg?authuser=0&hl=en
<nik90> mihir: join #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, sorry I missed the beginning of your session
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, no worries :)
<rickspencer3> can you link me to docs to get started with bacon and that editor things?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, API docs are at http://bacon2d.com/docs
<kenvandine> and the example code can be found in the github project
<kenvandine> the API docs are really new... like they didn't exist before last week :)
<rickspencer3> thanks kenvandine
<rickspencer3> as soon as I get through these calls I am going to make a little activity
<kenvandine> preparing for today's presentation was a good motivation to write docs :)
<rickspencer3> I think just a fish tank where fish float around
<rickspencer3> and maybe you feed them
<kenvandine> yeah, should be a fun place to start :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, ok, starting now :)
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i just pushed the car demo to lp:~ken-vandine/+junk/bacon2d-car-demo
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, the toughest thing is you'll need to include the built bacon2d plugin in your click package, to run it on the device
<kenvandine> since it isn't part of the click framework
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, right
<rickspencer3> are there instructions for how to do that?
<kenvandine> not really... basically create a Bacon2D dir in the root dir of your project
<kenvandine> and put the arm build of the plugin in it
<kenvandine> along with the qmldir file
<kenvandine> and add a -I .
<kenvandine> to the exec line of the desktop file
<justCarakas> is that documentation also available on the site ?
<justCarakas> kenvandine ^
<kenvandine> justCarakas, nope
<kenvandine> https://launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+archive/crack
<kenvandine> also has utopic packages for x86
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, ^^
<kenvandine> to ease local development
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, once i fill in the gaps on the API docs i'm going to start writing tests, once we have some level of test coverage  i'll commit to a stable API
<rickspencer3> hey kenvandine sorry, I got distracted
<rickspencer3> starting again now :)
<kenvandine> :-D
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, so, what's the basic flow?
<rickspencer3> I create a QML project
<rickspencer3> first?
<kenvandine> i got distracted from writing games to work on a game engine :)
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> top level container is "Game"
<kenvandine> add a Scene to that
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, but how do I include the bacon lib?
<kenvandine> and set currentScene: idOfScene in Game
<kenvandine> on your desktop?  just install the package :)
<rickspencer3> I made my QML Project, so how do I set it up so I can import import Bacon2D 1.0
<rickspencer3> sudo apt-get install bacon ?
<kenvandine> from my ppa
<kenvandine> qtdeclarative5-bacon2d0.1
<kenvandine> i think
<kenvandine> qtdeclarative5-bacon2d1.0
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i'm uploading a new snapshot now, but probably won't affect you
<kenvandine> i broke API in a couple places while preparing the docs and presentation for today :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, can you tell me specifically the ppa to install?
<kenvandine> https://launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+archive/crack
<kenvandine> guess you missed it earlier
<rickspencer3> ah
<rickspencer3> no, just didn't understand what it was :)
<kenvandine> x86 only
<kenvandine> :-D
<kenvandine> are you utopic or trusty?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, utopic
<rickspencer3> but have not updated in a couple of days
<kenvandine> that's fine
<kenvandine> just wanted to make sure you wouldn't get the trusty build
<kenvandine> that is a bit older
 * rickspencer3 drums fingers
<kenvandine> one thing that isn't in the docs yet, but will be important for a click package
<kenvandine> you need to set gameName on the Game component
<kenvandine> it's like applicationName in the MainView
<kenvandine> or you could use a MainView outside of the Game component
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, W: Failed to fetch https://launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+archive/crack/dists/utopic/main/binary-i386/Packages  HttpError404
<rickspencer3> :(
<rickspencer3> oops
<rickspencer3> W: Failed to fetch https://launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+archive/crack/dists/utopic/main/binary-amd64/Packages  HttpError404
<kenvandine> weird...
 * rickspencer3 tries again
<kenvandine> or just grab the deb :)
<kenvandine> https://launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+archive/crack/+files/qtdeclarative5-bacon2d1.0_0.1~git20140605_amd64.deb
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, ok, I got the sample code from working
<rickspencer3> so, here I go ;)
<kenvandine> cool!
<kenvandine> :-D
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, only advice i really have is don't try to anchor an ImageLayer :)
<rickspencer3> noted :)
<kenvandine> it gets really unhappy on geometry changes...
<kenvandine> the reason the QSceneGraph port is a high priority :)
<kenvandine> and i would recommend adding the DebugDraw overlay while developing
<kenvandine> don't enable it all the time, but it is really helpful in seeing why your fixtures aren't doing what you want
<kenvandine> since they aren't visual items, it isn't obvious when they are out of whack
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, does Sprite have support for sprite strips?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, you mean like a SpriteSheet?
<kenvandine> if so yes
<rickspencer3> yeah
<kenvandine> oh yeah... make sure the Bacon2D import is after the QtQuick import
<kenvandine> which is common anyway... but otherwise you'll get the wrong Sprite component :)
<kenvandine> for bacon2d, you add a Sprite and SpriteAnimations to the sprite
<kenvandine> the animation has source, which is the sprite sheet
<kenvandine> and frames is how many frames to split it into
<Max_Tither> Hello. I was wondering if anyone was familiar as to how to pass parameters when using pagestack.push().  I had found some information online, but I could not make sense of it.
<Max_Tither> Ping
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-06-13
<Max_Tither> Hello. Is anyone available?
<BobLooter> Here is some help tools for any one who likes ubuntu games, admin, etc apps.
<BobLooter> http://www.sysads.co.uk/
<BobLooter> There is a lots of apps that is helping to make your ubuntu have latest.
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning t1mp, on the Reminders app, we've got a branch that migrates to the new header. However, the additional actions from the popover IMO don't look too good inside the UbuntuShape. Is there anything we can do to make them look better, or at least remove the UbuntuShape? -> http://i.imgur.com/GWEVYIe.png
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Sewing Machine Day! :-D
<justCarakas> :)
<t1mp> dpm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1329557 sshould be fixed already in UITK staging, but the fix is not in the image yet
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1326963 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "duplicate for #1329557 PageStack.push() eats header action popover close" [Critical,Fix committed]
<dpm> t1mp, ok, cool, thanks for the heads up. Did you see my earlier ping about the actions list and what it looks like in Reminders?
<t1mp> dpm: no I didn't see that
<dpm> <dpm> morning t1mp, on the Reminders app, we've got a branch that migrates to the new header. However, the additional actions from the popover IMO don't look too good inside the UbuntuShape. Is there anything we can do to make them look better, or at least remove the UbuntuShape? -> http://i.imgur.com/GWEVYIe.png
<dpm> popey, I've kicked off a trusty build of the mediascanner packages in the silo jamesh mentioned, hoping that it'll help the music guys
<t1mp> dpm: ah. My irc client doesn't highlight me if my nickname is not the first word of the message
<t1mp> dpm: there are new designs for the popover, it won't be a real popover any more, but something more attached to the header
<dpm> t1mp, ah, oh, then I shall not greet you first from now on ;)
<t1mp> dpm: those visual changes will happen, but first I have to add some additional functionality to the header
<t1mp> dpm: there's nothing that the app developers have to do about it
<dpm> t1mp, ok. Do you know when the functionality + design changes will land? Not critical to us if it means developers get the changes transparently, just asking out of curiosity
<t1mp> everything should happen within a month
<t1mp> dpm: this header blueprint is almost done https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+spec/new-header but I will create a new one soon to track the even newer changes more easily
<popey> dpm: great.
<dpm> t1mp, awesome, thanks for the update
<popey> dpm: looks like image #80 has the new eds from renato which fixes bug 1328144
<ubot5> bug 1328144 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Agenda view is not in chronological order" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1328144
<dpm> ah, nice, I'll update, then
<Szymon_> Hi I have a question
<Szymon_> I am programmer and I make some apps on Android
<Szymon_> it is profitable to make it to Ubuntu center?
<Szymon_> if yes, tell me why?
<dholbach> dpm, popey, mhall119: I had to disable another test on armhf to make https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+recipe/trojita-daily build again - JFYI
<popey> Szymon_: ubuntu desktop or phone?
<dpm> thanks dholbach!
<Szymon_> phone
<Szymon_> but I of course do this on destop it is much easier?
<Szymon_> but I can do this of course on destop. It is much easier.
<popey> Szymon_: the phone is currently under development with no devices shipping yet with Ubuntu pre-installed. The store doesn't yet have paid apps support - but it's coming.
<popey> I'll let you figure out if you think it's profitable right now ㋛
<popey> bzoltan: Good morning. Just highlighting that your team picked up a few work items at http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1406-ubuntu-sdk-feedback and I wanted to make sure you took note or put them in whatever "to do" list you keep stuff in. Thanks! :D
<dholbach> popey, in Malta we talked about the app dev training programme and I noted down "popey	help with videos" - do you still remember what this was about and if it's still relevant after yesterday's session?
<popey> dholbach: i think that was basically me recording screencasts and narrating / editing videos?
<popey> nik90: good morning! in http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1406-ubuntu-core-apps-weekly-hangout we have a couple of items with no names. Do you recall if anyone volunteered. I have a feeling I may have volunteered for the test apps in emulator?? Memory hazy. sorry.
<nik90> popey: the first item is actually for everyone (core app devs, yourself too :) )
<dholbach> popey, yeah... that's what I remember as well... would this be screencasts for the "workshop" part of the training? like the "solution" to the exercises?
<nik90> popey: the second work item is for me
<popey> dholbach: pass, dont recall the specifics
<dholbach> popey, it sounds like "phase 2" material, so probably nothing we'd do in the next 3-4 weeks, right? if so, we can just discuss it in the next training planning session
<popey> nik90: ok, will Trelloize.
<popey> yes dholbach
 * dholbach hugs popey
<popey> \o/
 * nik90 likes Trelloize
<dholbach> popey, not "trelloise"?
<dpm> trolling anyone?
<dholbach> looks a bit like tortoise, but "ise" would be the usual British suffix, right? :)
<popey> Trelling.
<popey> yes dholbach
<popey> I was deliberately making a mistake for the international audience ☻
<popey> as our queeen says:- "There is no such thing as 'American English'. There is English. And there are mistakes.". https://twitter.com/Queen_UK/status/476630784108134400
<dpm> dholbach, I kicked off a build for the mediascanner2 packages in the core apps PPA for the music app devs, but it seems to have failed in armhf due to a missing dependency - any ideas why the i386 and amd64 builds did not fail on that missing dependency? -> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily/+build/6094862
<dholbach> one sec
<ahayzen> dpm, dbus-cpp-3 is not in trusty
<ahayzen> dpm, popey built it in a utopic PPA and then copied the debs across IIRC ?
<dpm> dholbach, ah, got it, no worries
<dholbach> ah yes, that makes a lot of sense
<dholbach> I guess the PPA popey used did not have armhf builds?
<dpm> dholbach, the dependency is in that same PPA, but it failed to build for armhf too
<ahayzen> dholbach, no don't think so ... think this is the one https://launchpad.net/~popey/+archive/staging/+packages
<dpm> ahayzen, yes, that's right, it's in the PPA in fact, just not for armhf
<dholbach> The following tests FAILED:
<dholbach> 	  1 - bus_test (Timeout)
<dholbach> 	  3 - dbus_test (Timeout)
<dholbach> 	  4 - executor_test (Timeout)
<dholbach> 	 12 - service_test (Timeout)
<dholbach> 	 13 - service_watcher_test (Timeout)
<dholbach> 	 14 - signal_delivery_test (Timeout)
<dholbach> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/176859934/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-armhf.dbus-cpp_3.0.0%2B14.10.20140507-0ubuntu1~ppa~trusty0_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<popey> ahh, right dpm
<dholbach> the PPA builders are probably slower
<dpm> ahayzen, in any case, if you want to test the mediascanner2 fixes that jamesh was mentioning this morning, I've put them in the core apps PPA (only for i386 and amd64)
<ahayzen> dpm, awesome \o/
 * ahayzen runs update manager
<dpm> so if you do apt-get update you should get the new mediascanner2
<dholbach> I use this patch to disable tests on armhf: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+junk/trojita-packaging/view/head:/patches/01-make-some-tests-optional
<dpm> dholbach, so you think we should reupload dbus-cpp to the PPA with that patch?
<dholbach> with a similar patch, which disables the tests above
<dholbach> and maybe let tvoss know
<dpm> nik90, I've started looking at the cmake for clock this morning, but it might take me a while still. I've also created a series for the clock reboot, using the branch you created. So now you should be able to check it out with simply 'bzr branch lp:ubuntu-clock-app/reboot'
<nik90> dpm: ah it was you who created the reboot series..nice
<dpm> :)
<dpm> now we can also set milestones for the series
<nik90> dpm: no worries, we have time. Let me know if you need any help or question about why I defined something there in the way it is
<dpm> ok, cool
<nik90> dpm: true
<dpm> could someone perhaps have a look at this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-weather-app/desktop-i18n-1325626-1318008/+merge/222417 it seems Martin might be busy and it'd be nice to get this merged and Weather to appear translated in the list of apps
<nik90> dpm: it looks very similar to the branch we merged in the clock app. I will compare them both and do a review.
<dpm> nik90, cool, thanks. Yeah, it should be exactly the same
<dpm> zbenjamin, if I create a template with "App with QML Extension Library", I see there is a cmake/ folder created which contains a CMake module for Click. However, I don't think it's being used. If I do a "find_package(Click)" on the top CMakeLists.txt file, I don't see it listed under the project tree, either. Any ideas on how to make Qt Creator see it?
<zbenjamin> dpm: ups, seems that i forgot to remove that
<dpm> hi rpadovani! I left a comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/newHeader/+merge/220291 - I think if you could just do that small change, we should be ready to land
<zbenjamin> dpm: its not supposed to be used because the templates don'T support non click mode
<rpadovani> dpm, o/. Yes, I'll take a look in 5 minutes
<dpm> zbenjamin, yeah, I saw some duplicate rules. But I actually want to use it for a new core app (clock reboot). How can I make Qt Creator load that module?
<t1mp> dpm: fyi, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+spec/new-header-extensions
<dpm> t1mp, great, thanks!
<dpm> hi rpadovani, and thanks :)
<ahayzen> dpm, latest mediascanner2 still fails :/
<zbenjamin> dpm: i think i used include instead of find_package
<dpm> ahayzen, yeah I feared so, as I said on my reply to James :/ Would you mind replying too to confirm it fails?
<ahayzen> dpm, yep will do
<nik90> zbenjamin: I have an interesting issue. On creating a x86 emulator and asking QtC to autocreate a device kit, it chose the armhf version of the 14.10 framework. And it still works
<dpm> thanks ahayzen
<dpm> nik90, that's probably because you are not building any binaries
<nik90> dpm: but this is the new clock app that I am testing and it has a c++ qml plugin.
<dpm> otherwise the binaries would build but would fail to load on the other arch
<nik90> so it is definitely building it
<dpm> nik90, yes, building it, but are you using the plugin already?
<nik90> dpm: no
<nik90> that makes sense
<dpm> so my hunch is that it'd be build in the other arch, and when you'd try to use it, it'd fail to load it
<dpm> *built
<zbenjamin> nik90: we already have a fix for autocreate using the wrong framwork, it just needs to land
<nik90> zbenjamin: ah sweet...the fixes keep coming ..awesoem
<dpm> zbenjamin, neither find_package(Click) nor include(Click) seem to load the module in Qt Creator. Any ideas?
<zbenjamin> dpm: include(cmake/Click)
<bzoltan> popey: they will be scheduled to our backlogs. Thanks.
<rpadovani> dpm and.. here we are :-) https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/newHeader/+merge/220291
<dpm> rpadovani, awesome, testing now...
<t1mp> rpadovani: you can test your branch with UITK staging to verify that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1329557 was fixed
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1326963 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "duplicate for #1329557 PageStack.push() eats header action popover close" [Critical,Fix committed]
<t1mp> interesting, ubot5 shows the title of the bug that I marked it as a duplicate of, not the bug in the link
<dpm> rpadovani, sorry, my fault, I should have probably made a decision earlier, but would you mind changing the default action in a note from "Add reminder" to "Edit"?
<rpadovani> dpm, OMG, I'm totally out of mind, I wanted to set "Edit"as default, but I realize right now that I've red "Edit Reminder" and thinked was the Edit icon. Sorry, updating now
<dpm> rpadovani, np, as I say, it was my fault for not being clearer
<rpadovani> t1mp, sure, how can I do that?
<rpadovani> dpm, updated
<dpm> updating...
<dpm> rpadovani, I think what t1mp says is that you can add the SDK staging PPA, upgrade the SDK packages and then test reminders against that
<rpadovani> dpm, cool, thanks, doing it right now
<dpm> rpadovani, approved branch, thank you!
<rpadovani> thanks to you
<t1mp> bzoltan / Mirv do we have a ppa that always contains the latest UITK from staging?
<rpadovani> t1mp, there is ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/staging
<t1mp> rpadovani: you can branch lp:~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging && cd staging && qmake && make && source export_modules_dir.sh and run your app on desktop
<t1mp> rpadovani: yes I'm checking that one, but it seems not to have the latest staging in the ppa
<dpm> t1mp, yes, the PPA rpadovani is pointing to is the SDK team's staging PPA
<rpadovani> t1mp, ok, so I'll use your suggestion to run it
<t1mp> when I check https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/staging I don't see UITK packages
<dpm> t1mp, are they not cleared once they make it to the staging PPA? Best thing is to ask bzoltan
<nik90> t1mp, dpm: I dont see the UITK packages in the release ppa as well!
<nik90> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=trusty
<dpm> wth
<nik90> actually nvr mind
<nik90> i panicked
<bzoltan> nik90: dpm: t1mp: i was asked (told) not to release the UITK to the SDK PPA anymore
<t1mp> nik90: uitk is on your link
<nik90> bzoltan: what really?
<dpm> what?
<t1mp> bzoltan: do we have a ppa with the latest packages built from our staging?
<t1mp> bzoltan: or is this the way to go? 12:42:10 < t1mp> rpadovani: you can branch lp:~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging && cd staging && qmake && make && source  export_modules_dir.sh and run your app on desktop
<t1mp> for me it is fine to just branch from lp, I have 10 different uitk branches around all the time anyway so I don't need the ppa
<dpm> bzoltan, I think that's fine for utopic, but what's the plan for the SDK in trusty now?
<bzoltan> t1mp:  no, I do not release to staging to other place than the landing silos
<bzoltan> dpm:  I was told that the UITK is not a trusty desktop asset.
<t1mp> bzoltan: ok. Do you think it is a good idea to get a staging PPA? That way we can always run staging on our device so we test all the changes even before creating a landing silo (and silo can be set to tested almost instantly)
<rpadovani> t1mp, Project ERROR: Unknown module(s) in QT: organizer quick-private qml-private What should I install? I don't find any package with similar names
<bzoltan> t1mp:  we have a staging PPA
 * dpm goes for lunch
<bzoltan> t1mp: all we need is to set up ourstaging branch and the jenkins to release the staging to the staging PPA
<t1mp> rpadovani: try sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<rpadovani> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rpadovani>  qtbase5-private-dev : Depends: qtbase5-dev (= 5.2.1+dfsg-1ubuntu14.2) but 5.2.1+dfsg-1ubuntu15~trusty1~test1 is to be installed
<rpadovani> E: Build-dependencies for ubuntu-ui-toolkit could not be satisfied.
<rpadovani> t1mp, ^^
<rpadovani> I'm on trusty
<t1mp> bzoltan: ^ do you know what's the issue here?
<t1mp> rpadovani: I am also on trusty... let's ask bzoltan he knows package management better
<Mirv> t1mp: a recipe build could be easily set up
<t1mp> Mirv: are all the ppas on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team still used? It is a bit confusing for me to have testing, staging, experimental.. I wouldn't know which one to use from the name only
<Mirv> rpadovani: a month ago there was a qtbase update for a moment in the SDK PPA. the easiest way to fix your problem would be probably: 1. sudo apt-get install ppa-purge 2. sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa - you can add it back later though, but that downgrades to the correct qtbase version
<Mirv> it's just that the real update to trusty archives has a lower version number because of how those updates are numbered
<rpadovani> Mirv, thanks, I try
<bzoltan> t1mp:  you have a todo from the UOS :) "[t1mp] Support richtext format in Header text: TODO"
<nik90> t1mp: feel free to thank me for that todo :P
<Mirv> t1mp: the PPA:s other than the release one are just founded when there has been a need to work on multiple things in parallel. the names don't usually mean that much, and they are used only sporadically AFAIK. but the 'staging' could be dedicated for doing the recipe build.
<t1mp> nik90, bzoltan ok, I added it here https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+spec/new-header-extensions
<bzoltan> t1mp:  nice, thanks
<Mirv> t1mp: I created a recipe now at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+recipe/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-stagingbranch-daily and the result should go to that staging PPA
<t1mp> Mirv: cool, thanks
<t1mp> Mirv: do you think it would not work on trusty?
<t1mp> I know that UITK is not a "trusty desktop asset", but... but.. it can be really useful if you can test an app with the latest uitk on trusty
<Mirv> t1mp: you probably know better if it'd work on trusty? but that's one tick away to try building from both, no problem.
<t1mp> Mirv: cool, thanks
<t1mp> Mirv: I run trusty, and uitk from lp branches works for me
<Mirv> then it'll probably work. we should see in around 30 mins.
<t1mp> Mirv: awesome :)
<Mirv> no prob!
<dpm-lunch> popey, I will be a bit late for the core apps call, jusr coming back from lunch
<karni> Who knows where the scope template code lives? Does it belong in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu ?
<popey> dpm-lunch: no worries, I have a broken laptop to fix
<popey> dpm: cant join as it wont recognise i installed gtalk plugin...
<dpm> popey, np, let's talk once you've sorted the gtalk issues
<dholbach> popey, is everything on http://pad.ubuntu.com/UOSWorkItems on the trello board already?
<popey> yes
<dholbach> cool :)
<nik90> t1mp: ping
<nik90> t1mp: actually nvr mind..I need to rethink some stuff before asking you
<ahayzen> nik90, ping
<nik90> ahayzen: pong
<ahayzen> nik90, just fixing the making files visible in qtcreator....u don't think i need to show the debian/* as well do i?
<nik90> ahayzen: no you don't have to
<ahayzen> nik90, cool, that should be fixed now please rereview when u have a moment :)
<popey> Elleo: you about?
<Elleo> popey: yep?
<popey> got a sec to join us in #ubuntu-touch-meeting ?
<Elleo> popey: sure
<nik90> ahayzen: sure will do
<nik90> ahayzen: a quick question. After opening the music app as a cmake project in qtcreator, I am unable to run it on my laptop. I get the error "Could not open desktop file for reading". I know it is not related to your branch, but is there a bug report about it?
<ahayzen> nik90, thats the thing with the missing .desktop in the wrong place no?
<ahayzen> nik90, i usually go and modify the project run settings myself...but yes that needs fixing in a separate branch
<nik90> ahayzen: so if I add a static desktop file with the proper name then it should work?
<ahayzen> nik90, i assume, never tried it myself
<nik90> ahayzen: yeah we should fix that if possible to make the new contributor workload easier.
<ahayzen> nik90, yep :)
<nik90> ahayzen: pretty sure there was a bug report covering all core apps regarding this issue
<ahayzen> nik90, wht is left otherwise to fully make the transition to cmake?
<nik90> ahayzen: I guess removing the .qmlproject file?
<nik90> ahayzen: tbh I am not entirely sure what is left.
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah i guess, once this lands, the running is sorted, that would be it
<nik90> ahayzen: it looks like your pot file generation also uses cmake. so it is almost there :D
<ahayzen> nik90, :) who took the work item to move music-app to cmake? ... sounds like it is gonna be quite simple :)
<nik90> ahayzen: lol
<nik90> ahayzen: approved..just one thing though, mind asking popey or dpm to quickly do a click install of the branch to see if they still work. I don't want to see the music app not installing or anything due to cmake changes.
<ahayzen> dpm, popey, ^^ ? this is the mp https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/make-files-visible-in-qtcreator/+merge/220997
 * popey branches
<popey> ahayzen: whats the fudge for "could not open desktop file"
<popey> I mean, can't we fix that properly?
<ahayzen> popey, yeah thts....
<ahayzen> nik90, this is the bug right ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1291906
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1291906 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Add a workaround to get "run on device" with Ctrl+F12 working again" [Low,Triaged]
<nik90> ahayzen: +
<ahayzen> nik90, can cmake itself not copy/make the .desktop into the right place before running?
<ahayzen> nik90, otherwise u end up with two .desktop's to maintain
<nik90> ahayzen: no idea..all I know is that this issue is also due to a bug in the qtcreator ubuntu plugin.
<nik90> ahayzen: which zbenjamin confirmed yesterday
<karni> mhall119: Do you happen to know who wrote the "Click packaging" part of http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/sdk-14.04/index/ ?
<ahayzen> nik90, this is the same for Ctrl+F12 and just running locally right?
<nik90> ahayzen: yes
<zbenjamin> ahayzen: nik90: this will be solved soon, do not adapt your projects to work with this quirk
<nik90> ahayzen: although with cmake, there is no Ctrl+F12 anymore..you just choose the kit and run in the specific device
<karni> mhall119: I'm having hard time trying to click package a c++ scope.
<ahayzen> popey, ^^
<ahayzen> zbenjamin, ok thanks
<nik90> zbenjamin: is there a bug report tracking this?
<zbenjamin> nik90: i don't think so. Would you guys be up for some testing when i have a fix ready and in a staging ppa?
<karni> alecu: is unity-scope-click click packaged?
<nik90> zbenjamin: sure as long it is easy to install and test
<zbenjamin> nik90: awesome i'll ping you when i have it ready for testing
<nik90> zbenjamin: awesome.thnx
<alecu> karni: it is not. There's only one sample scope packaged as click at this time
<alecu> karni: the soundcloud scope (it's already on the apps store)
<karni> alecu: unfortunately, that's a Go scope
<alecu> karni: ah, good point.
<alecu> karni: let me put you in touch with the guy working on packaging scopes
<karni> alecu: please do
<karni> :)
<ahayzen> nik90, does click-buddy work for you on that branch...it seems to break for me
<nik90> ahayzen: I will check it in about 30 mins if that is okay. Just had a break with the bottom panel
<ahayzen> nik90, no problem, hows your bottom panel going?
<nik90> ahayzen: I have almost completed the implementation on a sample app.
<nik90> ahayzen: tweaking a little bit at the moment
<ahayzen> nik90, yey \o/
<ahayzen> nik90, do you need the pagestack animations as well or is yours different?
<nik90> ahayzen: I dont need the pagestack animation since the panel component seems to have a nice transition by itself
<nik90> ahayzen: I will send you code when I am done to see if that's what you want in the music app
<ahayzen> nik90, ah cool, yeah we are using it for out toolbar at the moment....but need to figure out a way to link that to show the now playing page
<dpm> ahayzen, nik90, thanks, I'll see if I can have a look at it later on
<ahayzen> dpm, thanks mine seems to be complaining about something when i run click-buddy to try and make a .click but i can see everything in qtcreator now which is nice :)
<dpm> ahayzen, cool. What's the error you're getting?
<ahayzen> dpm, CMake Error at cmake_install.cmake:59 (FILE):
<ahayzen>   file INSTALL encountered an empty string input file name.
<dpm> ahayzen, hm, no idea off the top of my head. Does the .cmake file give you more info on which file name it is missing?
<ahayzen> dpm, i've been reading through the .cmake at the point where it is and i can't see anything obvious
<ahayzen> dpm, this is the .cmake it creates... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7638935/
<ahayzen> dpm, maybe line 85 looks a bit suspicious
<dpm> balloons, elopio, could you give us a hand with the reminders test in Jenkins? They seem to be failing again, but I'm not sure why -> on the 2 branches from rpadovani at https://code.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+activereviews
<dpm> ahayzen, hm, that line is indeed a bit strange. It seems to be combining your LP id with the branch name?
<ahayzen> dpm, yeah that is one of the extra file qtcreator makes....hmm maybe if i just tidy that directory of all the files qtcreator sometimes makes it'll be ok...
<ahayzen> dpm, maybe because i attempted to do publish within qtcreator it has become confused?
<dpm> ahayzen, not sure. It shouldn't get confused, but as much as I like QtC, you never know :)
<ahayzen> dpm, the ~andrew-hayzen-make-files-visible-in-qtcreator-01.json gets created when i open the project :/
<elopio> dpm: well, now I don't see any segfault, which is good.
<dpm> elopio, I like your optimism! :)
<dpm> ahayzen, ah, yeah, I've seen qtc creating apparmor.json files with the name of the top-level dir. What I find strange is the "~" in front of the directory name
<elopio> dpm: did you change something on reminders to get it working again?
<ahayzen> dpm, ah that is my working directory name as this is branched from lp...
<ahayzen> dpm, let me try in my other directory
<ahayzen> dpm, /home/andy/Workspace/sdk/~andrew-hayzen-make-files-visible-in-qtcreator-01 is its directory
<dpm> ahayzen, weird, when it's branched from lp, it should not add the "~"
<dpm> nothing wrong with it, it's a valid name, just a bit confusing
<ahayzen> dpm, that may be me ... because it usually just suggests the same name as the lp url ... then i just remove the slashes lol
<dpm> aha :)
<dpm> I think that solves the mystery, but it still doesn't answer why cmake is failing
<dpm> elopio, no, we didn't change anything. balloons got a couple of other branches that were failing to be merged by approving a few times, but IIRC he didn't change the code
<nik90> t1mp: ping (now I really need you)
<ahayzen> dpm, ok so running it in the other directory (/home/andy/Workspace/sdk/music-app-fix-cmake-qtcreator) click-buddy and cmake worked \o/
<ahayzen> dpm, it must not like the ~ ?
<t1mp> nik90: ok, shoot
<dpm> ahayzen, ah, cool, glad we got it sorted
<nik90> t1mp: is it possible to override the back function of a page which is pushed into a pagestack?
<ahayzen> dpm, yeah :) bit strange ... but i'll try and remember not to sure things with ~ in them lol
<mhall119> karni: those docs come from mhr3 from the scopes API package
<nik90> t1mp: second what are the animating and animate property in the panel component for?
<nik90> t1mp: can I adjust how fast the panel swipes up and down?
<t1mp> nik90: yes. Currently Page.tools.back.action, soon Page.head.backAction
<karni> mhall119: thank you
<t1mp> nik90: the Toolbar component is inherited from the Panel, and Toolbar needs that
<mhall119> np
<t1mp> nik90: when switching between apps, and re-activating an app in the background, it should always open the toolbar when you switch back to it (but without showing the animation
<t1mp> nik90: that's what the animate property was used for.
<nik90> t1mp: ah yes I remember. But can I change how fast the animation is?
<nik90> t1mp: it is a bit fast in my opinion.I would like to reduce that similar to the dialer app which uses a custom implementation.
<t1mp> nik90: Panel still has open() and close() functions that show the panel opening/closing (if it has contents) when animate is true (default)
<t1mp> nik90: uhm.. let me check
<t1mp> nik90: can you report a bug for a configurable Panel open() speed (with use case)?
<nik90> t1mp: yes definitely
<t1mp> nik90: the (internal) transitionDuration was fine for the toolbar, but if you have a larger component it is probably too fast
<nik90> t1mp: yeah that's exactly my issue
<nik90> t1mp: btw, what is the benefit of placing stuff inside the contents[] of a panel? It works even without it.
<nik90> t1mp: as in I initially placed the contents of the panel inside panel{}..only after reading the docs more did I place it inside panel { contents [] }
<popey> thanks
<brendand> popey :)
<t1mp> nik90: contents is the default property, so saying Panel { Item { id: myItem } } is the same as adding myItem to Panel.contents
<popey> has _anyone_ seen the white screen / lock up when running filemanager outside autopilot?
<nik90> t1mp: ah ok...are the panel contents unloaded when the panel is hidden?
<t1mp> nik90: probably Panel can get some more improvements now, it used to be used only for the Toolbar. I'm not sure if I will have time to work on Panel though before RTM
<brendand> elopio, we can't debug the filemanager issues though unless everything is up to date
<nik90> t1mp: renato gave me http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/new-designer-contact-list/view/head:/src/imports/ContactList/PageWithBottomEdge.qml which is what they use in the dialer and contacts app
<nik90> t1mp: and I was able to reduce that code base by about 30% by using the panel component
<t1mp> nik90: no, panel contents stays visible (but out-of-the view, so you don't see it)
<t1mp> nik90: cool, that's nice :)
<nik90> t1mp: ok..also when I run their code, I get the sdk warningn that a page cannot be placed inside another page.
<renato> nik90, can you share the code with us :D
<nik90> which made me a little concerned
<nik90> renato: ofcourse..I am fine tuning the code at the moment. I just finished it 5 mins ago :)
<elopio> t1mp: and done here: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/closeActionsPopover-test_modules/+merge/223078
<popey> brendand: elopio white screen in file manager happens at start, or part way through app, how does it get triggered?
<brendand> popey, haven't seen white screen. i have seen getting stuck at the 'load' animation
<brendand> popey, but i'm not running the latest file manager, so i don't trust anything at the moment
<nik90> t1mp: I didn't understand the bit about Page.tools.back.action..do you have a code sample for that alone
<nik90> that was my last question
<t1mp> nik90: tools is an instance of ToolbarItems
<t1mp> nik90: see http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/Ubuntu.Components.ToolbarItems/#back-prop
<t1mp> nik90: it has a back-Item. If you use a ToolbarButton for that (like the other toolbar buttons), and set its action property, that will be the new back action in the header
<t1mp> nik90: it is there for the automatic toolbar-to-header transition. the new API will be documented properly :)
<popey> brendand: i can trigger a unity8 crash in #81 by adding filemanager to the launcher and launching from there if the phone is locked.
<elopio> popey: I don't know how it's triggered. balloons was looking into it earlier this week.
<popey> just triggered a crash on two devices
<nik90> t1mp: ah ok..thnx
<t1mp> nik90: I hope to get the new at least in our staging next week
<nik90> t1mp: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/Ubuntu.Components.ToolbarItems/#back-prop doesn't work with the new headers though...on adding a custom triggered signal, I noticed that it is ignored and the page is just poped
<nik90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7639074/
<t1mp> nik90: the new header only works with Actions. It is currently a workaround until we have the new API
<t1mp> nik90: try back: Button {  action: Action { onTriggered: doSomething(); text: "hello" } }
<t1mp> nik90: so if you set the action property of the back Button, the header will use that information for the header back action
<nik90> t1mp: yeah that seems to work. thnx
<t1mp> nik90: sorry for the messy API. It will be fixed soon :)
<nik90> t1mp: no worries, I am using it before it is released
<brendand> elopio, where's your other filemanager branch?
<elopio> brendand: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-filemanager-app/clean_context_menu_tests/+merge/222888
<popey> balloons: speaking of calendar... should i try testing that for upload?
<elopio> brendand: please, be mean on your review.
<balloons> popey, I got a little ways with barry but didn't solve it
<balloons> popey, I found a qml error I'm concerned about as well.. but we'll knock it out today
<t1mp> elopio: did you also remove the select_single('Header') from the ubuntu-file-manager?
<elopio> t1mp: I didn't. I was looking at the current failed tests.
<t1mp> elopio: you mentioned in this MR https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/98-DeprecateHeader/+merge/221935 that filemanager may use that
<t1mp> elopio: ok
<elopio> t1mp: I can do it as soon as I finish testing the sdk silo.
<elopio> *if I ever finish*
<popey> balloons: yeah, I'd love to update calendar
<t1mp> elopio: sure, cool. let me know when you do it. I wanted to check the apps for my MR, but I didn't have time with this QtCS
<t1mp> *I didn't ahve time YET
<t1mp> *have
<brendand> popey, is there a bug against filemanager for the 'white screen' issue?
<popey> brendand: not that I can see, I've never seen the bug :|
<nik90> renato: my custom bottom panel implementation is at lp:~nik90/+junk/bottompanel
<nik90> renato: do note that I took the shadow and the visual cue code from your code but removed the transition, states and loader since that is done by the SDK panel component already
<nik90> renato: there is one thing that I tried fixing but haven't figured out which is the animation of the visual cue. It is supposed to slide up with a small animation and then after 3 seconds slide down a little.
<nik90> renato: similar to https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SENpeSX4dkU
<nik90> renato: not sure if you need to do it for the dialer and contacts apps.
<renato> nik90, I will take a look later
<renato_> nik90, do you still around?
<nik90> renato_: hey yeah
<renato_> nik90, I took a look on your bottom edge implementation
<renato_> nik90, great work there
<nik90> renato_: thnx
<renato_> nik90, but it only works for clock, because in the address book , we need to have the full page in the bottom edge
<renato_> we need to swipe a new full page
<nik90> renato_: similar to https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1JvDyhsW17d1-Mz8OY1YMBKwfRI2z9qgyRjbujEsxEMk/edit#slide=id.g34303b1ce_2_0
<renato_> let me see if I can find a example
<renato_> nik90, something like that: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFwQ98lRDw0#t=12
<renato_> as you can see the full page is swiped and the user can swipe back in the midle
<renato_> because of that we can not push the page only in the end
<nik90> renato_: ah yes
<nik90> renato_: you would be implementation the visual cue animation as well in your code. Could you let me know when you do that? I am referring to the animation of the visual cue that you see at the very beginning of the video where it swoops in from the bottom.
<nik90> renato_: I tried doing that using states and transition, but somehow it doesn't animate it
<renato_> nik90, sure
<nik90> renato_: thnx
<Stratorrider> i m very very new in  this chat and in the world of develop i want to know , what i should learn to become advanced user my question is so bad it take long time ... sorry my bad english i m from mexico
<Stratorrider> silence u.u
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-06-14
<DanChapman> Good Morning all
<Raven67854> morning DanChapman
<Aki-Thinkpad> hey for gradients, is it possible to do it diagonally?
<Max_Tither> Hello, I was wondering how some people are implementing the bottom edge swipe? Is this going to be built into the sdk, or are developers left to do the work.
<AskUbuntu> module verification failed signature and/or required key missing | http://askubuntu.com/q/483283
<Aki-Thinkpad> Bah; I just can't figure out how to change a colour gradient on a button state
<__llort__> how long does it take to get my app on the ubuntu store
<__llort__> Been waiting 3 weeks so far still pending review
<daker> __llort__: desktop app ?
<__llort__> daker, yeah
<daker> __llort__: that's true, the desktop review queue is long and it's done manually
<__llort__> daker, they seems to be accepting like 1 per week
<Max_Tither> Hello
<Aki-Thinkpad> Max_Tither, hey
<Aki-Thinkpad> you had a question earlier
<Aki-Thinkpad> The bottom swipe; you aren't talking about the popover menu, are you?
<Max_Tither> Hello
<Aki-Thinkpad> heya
<Max_Tither> I mean from the article loving the bottom edge
<Max_Tither> I'm using the new header toolbar, so that means that I can use the bottom edge to my choosing
<Aki-Thinkpad> Max_Tither, the bottom edge is the popover I believe, here, a screenshot
<Aki-Thinkpad> oh?
<Aki-Thinkpad> screenshots would help
<Max_Tither> Unless it is mostly design, I don't know if there is going to be an api: http://design.canonical.com/2014/03/loving-the-bottom-edge/
<Max_Tither> What I would like to do is slide from the bottom to slide to the top a page
<Aki-Thinkpad> Max_Tither, yah I hadn't seen that design page
<Aki-Thinkpad> Max_Tither, so your gesture is just to do a little slide, and have that scroll to the top?
<Max_Tither> Aki-Thinkpad, Correct
<Aki-Thinkpad> Max_Tither, hrmmmmmmmmmmmm....
<Max_Tither> Aki-Thinkpad, I found something that I will try: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.Popups.ActionSelectionPopover/
<Aki-Thinkpad> Max_Tither, well that is the easiest solution; just put a button in the popover that will activate a scroll
<Aki-Thinkpad> Max_Tither, I don't know whether there is an api for it yet, but this place is pretty quiet on the weekends
<Max_Tither> Aki-Thinkpad, You are actually the first person to have a conversation with on this channel. When I have no luck, I turn to google+. I might poll some people on the developer Community.
<Aki-Thinkpad> Max_Tither, seriously this place does get busy
<Aki-Thinkpad> monday mornings england time
<Aki-Thinkpad> Max_Tither, you can always ping me, although in this case I have no clue.
<Max_Tither> Ah thats the problem, I am in the states on the eastern coast. By the time I get on, It must be already the afternoon or evening over there
<Aki-Thinkpad> Max_Tither, ha
<Aki-Thinkpad> what app you developing btw?
<Max_Tither> Aki-Thinkpad, I am very new to irc. What does ping mean?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Max_Tither, Ping is a network protocol
<Aki-Thinkpad> you say ping
<Aki-Thinkpad> I say pong
<Aki-Thinkpad> so lets try it
<Max_Tither> Aki-Thinkpad, I have been jumping when I fail, but currently I am making an hours tracker
<Aki-Thinkpad> Max_Tither, Ping
<Max_Tither> Aki-Thinkpad, pong
<Max_Tither> Thats it?
<Aki-Thinkpad> yep
<Max_Tither> ha
<Max_Tither> I though it was a command
<Max_Tither> Aki-Thinkpad, I know ping from networking, but not irc. Interesting
<Aki-Thinkpad> the head devs here are popey, dpm, mhall119 , and  probably someone I am missing
<Aki-Thinkpad> but they are usually doing the ubuntu on air sessions
<Max_Tither> nik90
<Aki-Thinkpad> Max_Tither, yah its a bit of a joke. Usually just saying their name, they will eventually get back to you. Just make sure you idle your irc
<Aki-Thinkpad> don't disconnect
<Max_Tither> Aki-Thinkpad, Ok.
<Aki-Thinkpad> Max_Tither, Have you tried the ubuntu stack exchange?
<Aki-Thinkpad> AskUbuntu.com?
<Aki-Thinkpad> its really helpful if you ask the question there, as that helps everyone
<Max_Tither> Aki-Thinkpad, I found that Google plus is the quickest and most dynamic way to get a response.
<Max_Tither> Though I am a member
<Aki-Thinkpad> Max_Tither, but it only helps yourself :P
<Aki-Thinkpad> when you use ask ubuntu, it contributes to the community
<Aki-Thinkpad> and you get brownie points
<Max_Tither> Aki-Thinkpad, Maybe if I find that it is something that contributes to the community, I ask there.
<Max_Tither> I think this question may actually be very useful for many people
<Max_Tither> I may try there.
<Aki-Thinkpad> brb
<Max_Tither> ok
<Aki-Thinkpad> gtg
<Aki-Thinkpad> shopping
<Max_Tither> Aki-Thinkpad, Have a good day or night and best regards on your trip.
<Max_Tither> Thanks for your advice
<popey> Max_Tither: wassup?
<Max_Tither> Good Evening popey
<Max_Tither> : )
<Max_Tither> Nothing much, and yourself?
<Max_Tither> popey, I was curious, Is there an api for the new bottom edge, or are developers going to have to find a way to utilize it?
<popey> not as such really
<popey> its pretty much a free-for-all
<popey> but t1mp and nik90 know more about that ☻ ask again during the european working week ☻
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-06-15
<Max_Tither> popey, Thank you for your response, putting me in the right direction. Have a good evening.
<Aki-Thinkpad> Max_Tither,
<Aki-Thinkpad> ping
<Max_Tither> Aki-Thinkpad, pong
<Max_Tither> Aki-Thinkpad, I'll return in 6 minutes
<Aki-Thinkpad> dinner
<Max_Tither> ping mhall119
<mhall119> Max_Tither: pong
<Max_Tither> mhall119, Good evening.
<Max_Tither> I wanted to report that ubuntu.com is down.
<mhall119> Max_Tither: looks like everything is offline
<Max_Tither> I think it is the data center as all Ubuntu sites are included in the outage.
<Max_Tither> Yes, I agree
<mhall119> yeah, must be
<mhall119> our poor sysadmins are having a crappy saturday night/sunday morning
<Max_Tither> An just when I need to get docs from devel
<Max_Tither> lol
<Max_Tither> I guess stress is what makes work fun?
<mhall119> no...no really...it's usually the alcohol
<Max_Tither> lol
<Max_Tither> yeah, maybe It is better for things to be boring.
<mhall119> if you're a sysadmin it is
<Max_Tither> right.
<Max_Tither> One last thing, when is rtm?
<mhall119> Max_Tither: according to #canonical-sysadmins /topic the DC is indeed offline and people have been called in to respond
<mhall119> rtm == Release to Manufacturing
<Max_Tither> When is rtm scheduled for?
<Max_Tither> And it is great to hear that people have called it in.
<mhall119> rtm is scheduled for mid-ish August
<mhall119> I don't know the exact date
<Max_Tither> That timeframe is good enough for me. I ask as I am excitedly waiting for the next release of the SDK.
<Max_Tither> mhall119, Thank you for the responses. Have a great evening : )
<AskUbuntu> How to make a debian package from ubuntu SDK? | http://askubuntu.com/q/483515
<AskUbuntu> Porting App created using Ubuntu SDK onto an Embedded linux board | http://askubuntu.com/q/483540
<mariog> hi huys....I can't find any documentation on how to use the new toolbar in touch apps...can somebody help me?
<mariog> *guys
<Aki-Thinkpad> mariog - sheesh
<Aki-Thinkpad> only sticks around for 10 minutes
<Aki-Thinkpad> I hate those types of questions
<anurag77> anyone please help
<nik90> t1mp: I got a MP for you ;) https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/panel-animation-speed/+merge/223186
<nik90> t1mp: talk to you tomorrow about it
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-06-08
<dholbach> good morning
<didrocks> Mirv: hey, any idea why the design view in qtcreator doesn't have the "add state" button on the top state bar? I even tried with qtcreator 3.4, and it's the same, is it something with our Qt version?
<Mirv> didrocks: no, unfortunately I'm not familiar with the design view
<popey> faenil: could you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/UrlInvocation/+merge/255234 please?
<faenil> popey: sure...this is a problem, with all the email I receive it's impossible to check when my name is written inside the comment... :/
<popey> np
<popey> I completely understand.
<faenil> popey: how do you handle that?
<popey> faenil: I have a script which launches a ton of bookmarks at start of day :)
<faenil> lol
<faenil> popey: isn't there any nick tagging capability in launchpad?
<popey> don't think so
<faenil> mm ok
<popey> there's a page where you can see active reviews though
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~yourname/+activereviews
<faenil> popey: thanks, though that doesn't help with the cases where someone is waiting for comments from me :(
<popey> true
<sverzegnassi> popey, ping
<popey> sverzegnassi: pong!
<sverzegnassi> popey: hey! I've updated the branch with the fixes for the zoom. It seems to work "almost" well, I'd glad to get another opinion about it. https://code.launchpad.net/~verzegnassi-stefano/ubuntu-docviewer-app/attempt-fix-zooming-1/+merge/261373
<popey> sverzegnassi: awesome, will take a look, thanks!
<sverzegnassi> thank you!
<didrocks> Mirv: FYI on the state issue: https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTCREATORBUG-9296
<Mirv> didrocks: hmm, okay. we're btw going to have Qt Creator 3.5 in wily at some point, package at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-023 but no Ubuntu plugin yet (we hacked on it last week in the sprint)
<kalikiana> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/06/08/sprinting-convergence/ << cool stuff
<popey> renatu: good morning. could you please look at https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/SettingToAccountSetup/+merge/254478
<renatu> popey, yeah, I will do it right now
<popey> thanks renatu
<renatu> popey, approved
<popey> nice one, thanks
<nik90> bzoltan: cool stuff ;) Convergence here we come
<bzoltan> nik90:  rock and roll :)
<nik90> bzoltan: Will the community be able to see some of the early design stuff to get an idea on how they look (mockups perhaps) ?
<bzoltan> nik90:  if you have any question of concern please shoot
<bzoltan> nik90:  the community will see everything
<nik90> bzoltan: glad to see more upstreaming work being planned...when you mentioned "distro independent UITK", does that mean I could install this on Fedora, Arch etc? Or more like independent of which ubuntu version the developer is running (like myself being on 14.04)?
<bzoltan> nik90: making the Ubuntu SDK work with 14.04 and 15.10 in practice means that we need to remove all distro dependencies ... the side effect is that yes it will work on Fedore, Arch, Suseand on Debian too.
<nik90> bzoltan: oh wow that's nice!
<bzoltan> nik90: even OSX and Windows could be possible once we upstream the UITK.
<mcphail> World domination - I like it :)
<dholbach> balloons, I pushed some changes to ~dholbach/help-app/functional-test-template-improvements you might be interested in
<dholbach> let me propose a merge
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/functional-test-template-improvements/+merge/261402
<dholbach> it turns out the functional tests didn't quite pass beforehand: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11650177/
 * balloons looks
<balloons> dholbach, why the assertquals in the setup?
<dholbach> balloons, hum - I wanted to make sure pretty early that "make web" and "make app" actually passed
<dholbach> but .... hum
<dholbach> let me see
<dholbach> because it didn't beforehand
<balloons> asserts are a little odd in setup; but if there's a reason . . .
<dholbach> balloons, I mean.... we could test for != 0 and error out in a different way if you'd prefer that
<dholbach> let me change it
<dholbach> done
<popey> zbenjamin: is it straightforward to copy schroots between machines? I have some setup nicely :)
<didrocks> popey: in addition to the FS in /var/lib/schroot, you need to copy /etc/schroot AFAIK
<dholbach> balloons, better now?
<balloons> dholbach, let me look closer to see if there's a better way. I might for instance try to use a waitFor rather than an assert.
<balloons> dholbach, if you do move them to the test classes, add them under the setUp() inside those classes :p
<balloons> not inside a test; presumably they would need to be checked for every test
<dholbach> hum....... I'm lost
<dholbach> where?
<balloons> dholbach, setup inside internals/tests/functional/help_app/tests/test_web.py..
<dholbach> oh of course
<balloons> it's an inherited class, so you would need to explicitly define it and add your assert to the end
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> done
<popey> didrocks: ta
<balloons> dholbach, right, so if it makes sense there, that's how I would do it
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> feel free to merge then ;-)
<zbenjamin> popey: i guess it works if you catch all the bits :D
<mivoligo> rpadovani: hi, are you here by any chance?
<rpadovani> mivoligo, hey :-)
<mivoligo> rpadovani: I've sent you PM :)
<svenbo> Hello, is there any possibility to use Qt Quick Application on my 14.04 Ubuntu Touch?
<mivoligo> svenbo: do you have a specific app in mind?
<svenbo> I want to write an own app.
<svenbo> When I create a QtQuick App in ubuntu-sdk and try to run it on my phone it does not work, since it is only for 15.04
<rpadovani> why the same code looks good on vivid (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FA3i9NnV9Gk) and 1/4 of the window size on trusty? https://screencloud.net/v/vlUA ?
<rpadovani> same monitor, I also exported the same GRID_UNIT_PX
<rpadovani> kalikiana, zsombi ^^?
<rpadovani> (code is here, btw: https://launchpad.net/falldown)
<mivoligo> svenbo: phones will be updated to 15.04 very soon
<svenbo> So there is no Kit which does the job for 14.04 atm?
<svenbo> Do you know when exactly?
<mivoligo> svenbo: this or next week
<svenbo> Sound good, thank you!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-06-09
<liuxg_> I want to save some data when the application is closed. is there any such an event for me to catch?
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, I'd appreciate your feedback on https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg12954.html
<dpm> dholbach, I'm on the fence on this one. Logically it would make sense to use u-a-d, but traffic pretty much died in favour of u-p
<dpm> and I'm not sure if all experts will move to u-a-d
<dholbach> not move
<dholbach> but I think we could twist their arms into signing up for a low-traffic mailing list?
<dholbach> ... maybe
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> https://strawpoll.me/4482403/r is the feedback I got on the list
<dpm> yeah, got it on my screen now
<dpm> dholbach, I guess we can just try, as it should not be too much effort updating developer.ubuntu.com/community to point to u-a-d, sending a "revival" e-mail to the list and getting the SDK guys to subscribe
<seb128> dpm, dholbach: I think it would make sense, -phone has many details about the OS building part as well, it's likely that the people around atm are interested in that as well, but normal appdevs are probably not going to care about it
<dholbach> bzoltan, not sure if you saw the conversation above: ^ - the buy-in of you guys would obviously be important as well
<dpm> thanks for the feedback seb128
 * bzoltan reads the backlogs
<dholbach> dpm, dpitkin's mail on the mailing list gave me the idea to try it again :)
<dholbach> (I think we talked about this a while ago already)
<dholbach> bzoltan, so... what do you think?
<dholbach> bzoltan, the last 6-7 messages of scrollback would have been enough  :-P
<bzoltan> LOL
<dholbach>  * bzoltan is already back in 2013.
<bzoltan> dholbach: why do not we merge the two lists?ű
<dholbach> signal/noise ratio for people who *just* want to write apps and don't care about how the OS is put together?
<dholbach> and not everyone is used to 100+ mails per week on a list
<dholbach> bzoltan, ^ :)
<dholbach> what do you think?
<bzoltan> dholbach:  your concern is valid... I do not know the answer. Maybe mailing lists are not the best channels. G+, Facebook, Twitter?
<dholbach> bzoltan, but who's going to monitor G+/FB/Twitter for questions and reply to them?
<bzoltan> dholbach: wait a sec :) Do we have an army of community engineers to respond to all questions on any channel. As I see we hardly have time and energy to respond to the askubuntu and irc questions.
<dholbach> bzoltan, it's not that complicated I think
<bzoltan> dholbach:  the best would be if we could build a competent community team who could do it
<dholbach> right now we get a bunch of questions about app development on the u-phone@ list
<bzoltan> dholbach: With all respect... I disagree :) I think it is very complicated.
<dholbach> which is where we send people right now
<dholbach> and they get overwhelmed
<dholbach> u-app-devel@ is low traffic and we have it already
<dholbach> so we'd just ask app developers with questions to ask there
<dholbach> (... if we went with this plan)
<bzoltan> dholbach:  obviously if somebody is more into app development then a dedicated list is better.
<dholbach> so it'd be the same questions, the same general amount of mail, but a more dedicated place for app developers
<dholbach> but it'd require a few people to sign up for 2 lists
<dholbach> I'd say that the questions on askubuntu/fb/twitter/g+ are a separate thing
<dholbach> and I don't mean to talk down the amount of questions you and your team generally get
<kbroulik> where can my app write for caching? QStandardPaths cache location is inaccessible (~/.cache probably)
<kbroulik> (and why isnt QStandardPaths updated to reflect this? :)
<DanChapman> kbroulik: you need to append the applicationName to the standard path.
<DanChapman> ~/.cache/project.myname/
<kbroulik> DanChapman: it does that automatically. on my desktop the path is ~/.cache/companyname/appname
<kbroulik> but QNetworkDiskCache complains it cannot write there
<DanChapman> kbroulik: IIRC the application name needs to be in the format "appname.companyname" or "appname.developer"
 * DanChapman looks for the docs
<DanChapman> kbroulik: it also needs to match the "name" field in you manifest.json. The Runtime Environment section here https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/app-confinement/ has a good explanation
<dholbach> popey, how do you normally go about building the terminal click?
<kbroulik> DanChapman: but shouldnt ubuntu phone provide a qstandardpaths impl that does that?
<popey> dholbach: jenkins builds it
<dholbach> ah, ok, makes sense of course
<popey> why?
<kbroulik> on every other platform I tried (blackberry 10, ios, android, windows rt, ..) qstandardpath returns sensible values that are accessible
<popey> dholbach: also using this script from DanChapman to build using a local click chroot, to make a fat package http://paste.ubuntu.com/11667958/
<popey> dholbach: you could change line 11 to make it only do one arch
<dholbach> ok, I'll take a look at it - thanks!
<popey> dholbach: got a moment for a packaging question? :)
<dholbach> popey, sure
<popey> dholbach: do you have an armhf 15.04 click chroot handy?
<popey> dholbach: grab lp:ubuntu-filemanager-app and try and build it in an armhf chroot
<popey> it fails because it needs libsmbclient, which if I try to install libsmbclient-dev:armhf it pulls in a bunch of other stuff, which is fair enough, but it still complains when building file manager
<popey> so basically, bzr branch lp:ubuntu-filemanager-app, and then navigate to that directory and run that fat package script.
<dholbach> popey, yes, updating it right now
<popey> I am wondering of samba has an issue with multi-arch
<popey> I can build file manager on my local pc natively as amd64, but i can't build using the click chroot
<popey> tried all kinds of combinations of libsmbclient and samba and can't get the right voodoo
 * popey gets coffee
<DanChapman> kbroulik: i've never really thought of it as an issue myself. But I can see it would be nice to have an impl that gives correct paths. Might be worth filing a feature request for it
<dholbach> popey, I looked into it just now, but I can't find the issue
<dholbach> maybe bring it up on ubuntu-devel-discuss@ or something?
<popey> dholbach: it builds for you?
<dholbach> no
<popey> oh, ok
<popey> hey sverzegnassi :)
<popey> i was just testing your zoom patch :)
<sverzegnassi> popey: o/
<sverzegnassi> looking forward to your review
<popey> Well, it certainly works. but I have the same issue you noticed, that it jumps sometimes
<ybon> humm, where do I change the manifest file in the new QTCreator^WUbutuSDK? :)
<ybon> I think I remember it was on "Publish" some day
<davmor2> popey: does it go like this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOXRBK7EITI
<popey> zbenjamin: ^
<ybon> Anyone knows from the top of their head which policy_version I should use when I'm on 15.04 framework?
<nik90> ybon: 1.3
<ybon> thanks :)
<nik90> ybon: fyi, when you change the framework to 15.04, the ubuntu sdk automatically changes the policy_version to 1.3 as well
<ybon> :-1: error: security_policy_version_matches_framework (OSMTouch.json): 1.3 != 15.04 (ubuntu-core-15.04-dev1)
<ybon> nik90: how do you change the framework? :)
<ybon> I've made it by hand
<nik90> ybon: ubuntu-core-15.04-dev1 is wrong
<nik90> ybon: just open the manifest in qtc
<nik90> using the open file dialog if not through the project tree
<ybon> I can't find it on Ubuntu SDK
<ybon> ah
<ybon> it doesn't appear on the project tree
<ybon> but let me open it :)
<nik90> ybon: is it a cmake project?
<ybon> no, still OSMTouch, basic QML
<ybon> nik90: about the wrong framework, I've followed the link given by QTC with the error http://askubuntu.com/questions/460512/what-framework-should-i-use-in-my-manifest-file
<ybon> which then point to an EvilDoc
<nik90> ybon: well all projects regardless of whether they are basic qml are recommended to be transitioned to cmake or qmake project types
<ybon> maybe we should give this info to someone that this link isn't valida anymore
<ybon> nik90: any "how to" around to do so?
<nik90> ybon: that link states ubuntu core which != ubuntu touch
<nik90> ubuntu core is snappy stuff
<nik90> ybon: but either way it should be updated
<ybon> yep
<nik90> beuno, popey, bzoltan: Can you ensure the doc https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1t_JGpg4r8BLluzfzmqa-gAbcKUjKUOufSCTSdPpFc5g/edit#gid=0 is updated with the correct frameworks version pls. It seems people use that after looking at https://askubuntu.com/questions/460512/what-framework-should-i-use-in-my-manifest-file
<ybon> (which is the link given with the error on QTCreator aka Ubuntu SDK)
<nik90> ybon: as for the qmlproject to cmake project transition..I don't think there is a automatic way to do it..you will have to do it manually..but i guess that's a problem for another time
<ybon> ok
<ybon> I'll add an issue for that for future me :)
<nik90> :)
<dpm> popey, on terminal, how are we getting on in terms of having a converged version?
<popey> dpm: since we talked yesterday?
<popey> what are your expectations?
<lolek> hello guys, I'm not sure this is the correct channel, but I'm having problems overriding default application for applicaiton/sql file type which is set to gedit. Does anyone knows anything about mime handling?
<dpm> popey, I don't mean snappyfying it, I mean only, is there anything specific to do (e.g. layout), or should the version on the phone just work as is? I couldn't remember if we discussed this specifically
<popey> dpm: oh, i see. Yeah, I'm making notes of bugs and will file them in a batch. (once I figure out how to take screenshots on Unity8/Mir that actually _works_)
<popey> dpm: we have a multi-arch click and yes it does "just work" but there are bugs of course :)
<dpm> popey, ok, so for terminal, in general, it's more about testing it and fixing potential bugs than new designs for the desktop, then?
<popey> yes
<dpm> ok, thanks
<popey> it only needs a few tweaks IMO
<popey> seems there's a few toolkit bugs too, but this build is super old, and if I update it, chances are I'll break it
<popey> hence waiting for the "fixes everything" snappy desktop build from the desktop team
<lolek> hi David Planella :)
<popey> seb128: do you know if there is a plan to add keyboard options to system settings? Specifically autorepeat delay/speed?
<ybon> nik90: which framework from the list do you suggest I use?
<yurau1504> test
<ogra_> failed
<nik90> ybon: use ubuntu-sdk-15.04 with policy version 1.3 This should be supported in the upcoming OTA-4
<ybon> ok thanks
<popey> +1
<ybon> but my phone seems to be still in 14.10 :p
<ybon> other phones have switched usually?
<popey> OTA4 hasn't been released yet
<popey> when it is, you'll bump from 14.10 to 15.04
 * ybon only updates when the phone ask for update
<ybon> okay
<ybon> but then if I use 15.04, I'm not able to test on my phone right now ;)
<ybon> could I switch to OTA-4 yet?
<nik90> ybon: what phone is it? BQ?
<ybon> nope, Nexus4
<ybon> the same I've broken time ago
<ybon> but still working a bit to test
<nik90> ybon: well if you switch over to ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu-developer
<nik90> that should have OTA-4
<ybon> ok
<nik90> well it has vivid really
<ybon> let's do that so :)
<ybon> ahem http://askubuntu.com/questions/555004/having-problems-trying-to-switch-channels-on-nexus-4-utopic-to-14-09-ubuntu maybe I should wait then :p
<sturmflut2> popey: Have you already got an answer regarding your e-mail about problems with ubuntu-filemanager-app and libsmbclient?
<popey> no
<popey> sturmflut2: do you have any ideas? :)
<sturmflut2> popey: Hmmm, I can't even get libsmbclient-dev:armhf installed in my ubuntu-sdk-15.04 chroot. It fails because of python2.7, I do an "apt-get -f install", but the latter only *seems* to fix the problem, without actually fixing it. libsmbclient-dev:armhf is still not installed
<popey> :(
<popey> you're right
<popey> looks like some kind of packaging issue
<popey> I am not convinced samba is multi-arch safe
<sturmflut2> The problem is with python2.7, the post-install script of the python2.7-minimal package fails
<sturmflut2> popey: Oh, I think I see something. The post-install script of the python2.7-minimal package tries to call /usr/bin/python2.7 to pre-process some files, but /usr/bin/python2.7 is an armhf binary and that one will probably never run inside the chroot because the host ist an amd64 machine
<mcphail> I've run into these python2.7 issues several times in chroots
<mcphail> to get some -dev packages installed I've had to apt-get download then dpkg-deb --extract
<seb128> popey, no idea, I mentioned those to mpt, up to design
<popey> seb128: okay, thanks!
<seb128> popey, yw!
<seb128> is anyone really changing those options?
<seb128> I never touched that since I've a computer
<popey> well, there's two issues
<popey> 1) autorepeat doesn't work _at_ _all_
<popey> 2) no way to change those settings
<popey> 1) is more important :)
<seb128> right
<seb128> just trying to figure out how much the settings are needed
<seb128> I never changed them nor know anyone who does afaik
<popey> well i only went looking for them, thinking it might be switched off
<popey> filed bug 1463370 anyway
<ubot5> bug 1463370 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Keyboard autorepeat missing" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1463370
<seb128> popey, thanks
<popey> fwiw, I never fiddle with those settings either
<seb128> k, so just fixing the default behaviour should be good enough for most of us ;-)
<popey> ya
<seb128> that issue might be more a mir one that unity8, but I guess those teams are used to bounce bugs between projects ;-)
<popey> :)
<popey> mzanetti touched it last, out of my hands now :)
<mzanetti> yeah... actually it's probably QtMir, the glue between mir and unity
<mzanetti> I assigned it to daniel, he'll fix or dispatch it further
<mzanetti> when he's back from holiday, that is
<kalikiana> zsombi: please take another look https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/darkBackgroundText/+merge/260647
<kalikiana> t1mp: would you review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/unitTestApiCheck/+merge/260348
 * kalikiana feeling like the princess sitting on too many branches
<kalikiana> woot, new phone in the store http://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-e5
<ogra_> :D
<DanChapman> \o/
<dch> moin. I'm looking to port an erlang-based app to μTouch, is there a way to see what s/w is already "available"? basically is erlang apt-gettable in principle, to start with.
<dch> I've not found this on the FAQ so far, sorry.
<kalikiana> dch: it's not part of the phone images, that means you need to bundle it. much like Python. there's bindings apparently https://github.com/krant/eqml though I haven't used them myself
<dch> kalikiana: thats fine, AFAICT its an armfh arch so I'm confident building it from source should be fine.
<dch> likely I won't need the QT layer though this is background service stuff
<kalikiana> what kind of app is it?
<mcphail> dch: background services aren't well supported just now
<dch> kalikiana: its an implementation of a IETF transport protocol called PPSPP for streaming media. typical use case is to provide an additional URL handler to a browser or app.
<dch> we want to be able to send/recv arbitrary udp packets, incl multicast if connected to local wifi or lan (for MDNS style discovery)
<kalikiana> dch: right now you'll require a phone with an exception for the app from the life cycle management
<kalikiana> out of the box no app can run unless the user is looking at it
<kalikiana> (yet)
<mcphail> not quite true. You can exploit a hole in the lifecycle management, but this hole is likely to be fixed "soon'ish"
<dch> kalikiana: ok, for the moment I can ignore the UI constraint, either wrap it in qt or some html5 bridge I guess.
<dch> thanks, this is enough to go on for the moment
<kalikiana> mcphail: which one are you referring to? something in the browser engine?
<mcphail> kalikiana: no - apps can run in background (or screen off) if they don't create a GUI. See my syncthing app in the store
<mcphail> kalikiana: I believe there are plans to kill this behaviour
<mcphail> (which makes me sad)
<kbroulik> DanChapman: docs say "Qt applications can find the values of the XDG directories by using the QStandardPaths API as well as QCoreApplication::applicationName" ← so perhaps because I'm manually setting a applicationName in my main breaks it?
<kalikiana> kbroulik: what's breaking exactly?
<kbroulik> when I do QStandardPaths cachelocation, it returns "/home/phablet/.cache/foo with foo being my project name, but the specs say I can only write to ~/.cache/com.foo.bar (with that being the app id)
<kalikiana> kbroulik: would foo match your binary?
<kbroulik> yes
<kalikiana> in that case it might be a race condition
<kalikiana> at what point are you using the path?
<kbroulik> on startup when the qml engine creates a NAM from my factory (I set a QNetworkDiskCache for it)
<zbenjamin> ybon: in case you did not find it yet: you need to open the manifest.json file like any other. Then you get the manifest editor
<ybon> zbenjamin: thanks, nik90 told me that too, and it worked :)
<ybon> zbenjamin: why not showing it in the files tree then?
<kbroulik> kalikiana: when I do this app.setApplicationName(QString::fromLocal8Bit(qgetenv("APP_ID").constData()).split(QLatin1Char('_')).value(0)); ← then it works xd
<kalikiana> kbroulik: could you set it later? as a response to setting a qml property for example
<kalikiana> or component completion
<kbroulik> no
<kalikiana> not sure what best to suggest as I don't really know your code
<kbroulik> "The factory must be set before executing the engine."
<kalikiana> hmmmm
<kalikiana> kbroulik: and do you have to set the cache at that time?
<kalikiana> could you wait before you store any files?
<kbroulik> kalikiana: no
<zbenjamin> ybon: it should be shown in the files tree
<zbenjamin> ybon: what project type do you have
<ybon> zbenjamin: where do I see that?
<nik90> ybon: he means whether it is qmlproject or cmake or qmake
<ybon> ah, so I guess qmlproject
<ahoneybun> https://athoneycutt.wordpress.com/2015/06/09/apn-changes-for-ubuntu-touch/
<ahoneybun> my 2 cents
<zbenjamin> ybon: weird the qmlproject should show it ...
<ogra_> ahoneybun, heh, you caused mpt to reconnect with your design suggestion :)
<ahoneybun> ogra_: right
<SturmFlut> What's the difference between using "ubuntu-html5-app-launcher" and "webapp-container" for a HTML5 game? The former is the default when you create a new HTML5 project in Qt Creator, and it stutters heavily when running my game. The latter requires a change to the AppArmor profile, but then runs the game perfectly.
<SturmFlut> Oh, they're using completely different browser engines, aren't they
<nik90> Elleo: I think we should allow people asking questions about podbird on our launchpad. Just saw a bug report which is more a question rather than a bug report.
<mivoligo> rpadovani: hi
<mivoligo> rpadovani: just wanted to let you know I didn't make anything for you today. I had some unexpected shopping journey and was working a bit on other project. Hopefully I'll show you something tomorrow :)
<jdstrand> SturmFlut: this has some information: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/WebAppsConfinement
<jdstrand> SturmFlut: webapp-container is the correct one to use with new apps. "In 14.10 and earlier, app deverlopers could use ubuntu-html5-app-launcher with the ubuntu-sdk template. In 15.04 ubuntu-html5-app-launcher has merged with webapp-container and ubuntu-html5-app-launcher is deprecated and users should use the ubuntu-webapp template and specify webapp-container instead of html5-app-container in their .desktop file."
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-06-10
<sturmflut2> anybody here with an arale handset who could test a game for a moment?
<DanChapman> morning all o/
<karni> Which 5.x Qt version do we have on the phone?
<karni> I gather 14.10 is Qt 5.1
<karni> zbenjamin: yo bruh, you around?
<DanChapman> karni IIRC 14.10 == Qt5.3.1 and 15.04 == Qt 5.4
<karni> DanChapman: thank you, that's helpful :)
<popey> karni: DanChapman http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libqt5core5a is handy for this.
<karni> popey: very handy! thank you
<popey> np
<zbenjamin> karni: yep
<zbenjamin> didrocks: hey about bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1461597  .. we aready do the naming like that. No?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1461597 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "kit names should contain device name + simplified framework version" [Medium,In progress]
<zbenjamin> didrocks: "krillin" would be the model name
<zbenjamin> didrocks: the device name would be by default "Ubuntu Device"
<zbenjamin> didrocks: or did we want the default device name to be the "model name"
<didrocks> zbenjamin: IIRC, bzoltan renamed on his machine the kits name, so instead of "UbuntuSDK for armhf (GCC ubuntu-sdk-14.10-utopic)" he simplified it and we agreed that it would be a nice pattern to follow
<didrocks> bzoltan: can you share what you renamed them to?
<didrocks> (IIRC, we also told we can drop the -utopic)
<didrocks> probably GCC as well
<didrocks> for instance the "Desktop" one is a nice example, we can follow that scheme for other kits
<bzoltan> didrocks: I simple renamed the device on the Devices page and deleted/recreated the Kit. As the Kit name comes from the device name .. what we should do is to give the name by the device type
<didrocks> yeah, making sense
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  ^ Like krillin, mako, etc
<zbenjamin> didrocks: bzoltan: well the UbuntuSDK for armhf (GCC ubuntu-sdk-14.10-utopic) is a special Kit. It is always autocreated even without a device
<zbenjamin> didrocks: bzoltan: i can stop doing that but then users without a device won't have a kit
<seb128> hum, are kits device specific?
<zbenjamin> seb128: yes
<seb128> in which way?
<seb128> the sdk is the same on any device
<seb128> I for sure didn't write a mako and a krillin version of my apps
<zbenjamin> seb128: 14.10 vs 15.04
<seb128> well, that's not a device difference
<seb128> it's a software channel
<zbenjamin> seb128: Kit != chroot. So if you know what you are doing you can of course manually change the device in a kit
<bzoltan> seb128:  :) https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/03/18/everything-you-always-wanted-know-about-kits-were-afraid-ask/
<seb128> bzoltan, thanks
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: didrocks: we can of course always require a device in order to create a ubuntu kit
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: didrocks: but that will make the first run wizard a bit more complex. And its a not so small task
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: didrocks: because then the user needs to attach a device
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  having a generic Kit when no devices are available is good idea. That is different use case
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: or we can just not automatically create them. But give the user a button somewhere to "Create generic Kit"
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  I would not overcomplicate ... as first step let's fix how we call our devices.
<zbenjamin> but where?
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: thats not easy as well. The devices are called "Ubuntu Device" because atm where we detect them (device_search) we do not know the model name. As the device_search ALWAYS returns mako
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: so we would need to reimplement the device_search script to do the right thing
<seb128> I don't understand why I need different kits to deploy to a bq4.5 and a bq5 if they are on the same system image channel
<bzoltan> zbenjamin: are you sure... I do not have my krillin with me, but I recall it reported to be krillin
<seb128> those are exactly the same stacks
<zbenjamin> seb128: whats the problem with having a different kit?
<bzoltan> seb128:  Kits have devices assigned ... if you have two devices one 5 and one 4.5 the IDE should identify them
<didrocks> zbenjamin: I guess it's ok to recycle the generic Kit when creating an emulator device
<didrocks> that way we can fuzz out the confusion between kits and chroot
<bzoltan> seb128:  and yes, they will use the very same chroot and toolchain
<seb128> zbenjamin, it's confusing/noise/duplication
<didrocks> which is puzzling everyone, see seb128's case ;)
<didrocks> and most of the feedback I had
<seb128> didrocks, what is confusing me is not what we have now, but people wanting to use the device name
<bzoltan> seb128: didrocks: this is something we can not help... contradictint requrements :)
<zbenjamin> seb128: didrocks: as i said before Kits are a essential part of QtCreator they won't go away. And they provide a clean way to combine a toolchain and a device
<seb128> hum, k
<seb128> I don't understand what the device part is about, but alright
<didrocks> seb128: what you think what you have today isn't actually what kit is :)
<zbenjamin> seb128: wait we use the device name right now when you autocreate a kit
<didrocks> seb128: even if I don't really like how this acts, I'm trying at least avoiding the confusion
<bzoltan> didrocks: seb128:  folks want two contradicting features: 1) when I have two devices plugged in i want to be able to switch between them with a single move 2) I want a single clikc
<zbenjamin> seb128: you will always need only one 15.04 chroot. A Kit is just a configuration thingie that tells QtC use that chroot with that device
<seb128> zbenjamin, my kit is named "UbuntuSDK for armhf (GCC ubuntu-sdk-14.10-utopic)", no device name in there
<bzoltan> didrocks: seb128: these two just simple do not blend :)
<zbenjamin> seb128: so what you have now is, you can attach your 2 BQ devices at the same time, and by switching the Kit you can run your apps on them
<seb128> zbenjamin, alright, the concept is a bit confusing, I would expect a "target platform" e.g sdk-15.04 and to pick a device where to deploy
<zbenjamin> seb128: a different way would be to always only support one device being attached at the same time
<zbenjamin> seb128: what device to pick if you have 2 15.04 attached?
<seb128> 15.04 what?
<zbenjamin> devices
<seb128> that's the software target
<seb128> like the chroot
<seb128> then the devices can be listed as "device to deplay to" in a combo or something
<seb128> it's just confusing to mix the software platform you target with the actual devices
<didrocks> seb128: the device target is a "kit" in qtcreator terminology
<zbenjamin> so you want a combobox to pop up every time you press run?
<seb128> no, I want to select a device and have that one used
<zbenjamin> thats what you have now
<seb128> didrocks, k, it's just the "kit" wording that is confusing then
<zbenjamin> :D
<didrocks> zbenjamin: and a "use latest device" checkbox to avoid reasking for the session
<seb128> they should call it "device"
<seb128> or "deploy target"
<seb128> when you tell me "kit" I don't think "device"
<didrocks> seb128: bug #1461021
<ubot5> bug 1461021 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "We should revise the use of the "kits" term" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1461021
<seb128> didrocks, thanks :-)
<zbenjamin> didrocks: you know that is a upstream bug right :D
<didrocks> zbenjamin: yeah, I'm still unsure it's not somewhere where we need to deviate from upstream
<zbenjamin> didrocks: i think replacing strings is not a useful task. It will require us to carry distropatches around that do not add any value
<seb128> they do add values if they make things less confusing for our users
<zbenjamin> didrocks: if its called "Kit" or "Deploy Target" makes no difference. Its terminology , once learned you know what it means
<seb128> "once learned"
<seb128> it makes the learning curve more difficult
<bzoltan> seb128:  The "Kit" is not a device either
<zbenjamin> yes every new development ide will give you a learning curve. And QtCs is not the worst
<seb128> and increase the chances people give up on your platform because they can't be bothered dealing with all the non-sense
<zbenjamin> probably the concept of "Kits" are not easy to understand. But a name won't change that
<zbenjamin> the concept will stay the same
<bzoltan> seb128: I still do not understand why you think it is non-sense ... it totally makes sense. You are the one who wants two contradicting features :)
<seb128> k, fair enough
<seb128> bzoltan, I don't want any feature, "kit" just doesn't speak to me and I find it makes things confusing
<seb128> I associated kit === chroot target
<seb128> but apparently wrongly
<bzoltan> seb128:  You do, but you do not realize .. you want to switch between multiple attached devices, right?
<seb128> and I'm probably not the only one confused about that
<zbenjamin> Qt is not only high level software platform (15.04 vs 14.10) its also (armhf vs x86 vs any_other_arch) . By that you can not just have a device at the other end
<didrocks> bzoltan: so, basically, in android studio, the mapping is more with what seb128 and I tought about
<didrocks> (and I think it makes sense for most of developers)
<didrocks> like you create a project
<didrocks> select a framework target (which is the chroot)
<didrocks> then, when you want to run it, there is a popup to select your device
<seb128> zbenjamin, right, but I know that my devices are same archs and same ubuntu channels, basically they have the exact same software setup
<bzoltan> didrocks:  keep in mind that android studio is a platform specific IDE
<didrocks> (emulator or real device)
<zbenjamin> didrocks: bzoltan: well what i could imagine is to have a "15.04-armhf" device. That automatically maps to a attached device that matches the description. But it will render all existing project configurations void
<didrocks> bzoltan: we want to create the "ubuntu tools" though
<didrocks> it being qtcreator is an implementation detail
<bzoltan> didrocks:  we do
<zbenjamin> didrocks: bzoltan: and its a month of work
<didrocks> and should not change our goal
<didrocks> zbenjamin: hum, that would be a nice goal, not sure that's going to work when you have an emulator + a device attached
<didrocks> for instance
<zbenjamin> didrocks: popups are sooooo 1990
<didrocks> so not sure it worthes it
<didrocks> zbenjamin: yeah, but you get it only once
<didrocks> then, it reuses the same device
<zbenjamin> didrocks: exactly what i hate with dialogs. What if i want to change it ?
<didrocks> (until it's unavailable of course)
<zbenjamin> didrocks: i will need to search for the options somewhere
<didrocks> you have an entry for that
<didrocks> yeah, that can be the "devices" mode
<didrocks> as we have today
<zbenjamin> why would i need a devices mode in that model?
<zbenjamin> ok for creating the emulators maybe
<zbenjamin> but i won't have a list of devices like i do know
<didrocks> zbenjamin: seeing connected device
<didrocks> as there can be some connection issues
<didrocks> or developer mode not switched on
<didrocks> and so on
<zbenjamin> all i would have is:   "15.04-armf, 15.04-i386, 14.10-armhf,...."
<zbenjamin> didrocks: and you would definately loose the ability to attach more than one device. Probably the first attached device would always win
<zbenjamin> or the last
<didrocks> zbenjamin: no, as you would ask when you start you project
<didrocks> and run for the first time of the session
<zbenjamin> Well either i have generic devices, or specific devices. I can not have both
<didrocks> then, you can reuse the "Run" button to change between device (but yeah, it's a major deviation from upstream)
<zbenjamin> the QtC has a device type called IDevice i need to derive from
<zbenjamin> i can not do both
<zbenjamin> otherwise all devices would still show up and it would be a mess
 * zbenjamin thought this is a easy bug... just a quick change of some strings :D
<didrocks> I guess we should really investigate on what the developers expect
<didrocks> as in user testing
<didrocks> I have the view on what others platforms are doing
<didrocks> you have the one specific to QtC
<didrocks> so I guess the best would be to have "real world usage"
<didrocks> with someone agnostic to the platform
<didrocks> and see what they do expect when they create a project to target a framework/device
<didrocks> (unsure how we can achieve it though)
<zbenjamin> didrocks: :/
<didrocks> zbenjamin: I didn't dare asking for a pool, because you know… pools are answers to everything! :p
<zbenjamin> didrocks: keep in mind we also will have "ubuntu desktop" device targets. That are not the traditional "Desktop" targets. Means they will be more like devices with click and so on
<zbenjamin> didrocks: like this? http://www.pool-magazin.com/wp-content/gallery/50_elegantes_pooldesign/Pool.jpg :D
<bzoltan> didrocks: sure we could use some user tests.. but note, that our IDE is out there for like 3 years for app development and I hav never received complainment about the Kit concept. Developers seem to understand that it is a Qt-ish thingy and they deal with it.
<didrocks> zbenjamin: oh yeah, I want that one, NOW! :-)
<zbenjamin> didrocks: +1 :D
<didrocks> bzoltan: yeah, but most of devs only had one device
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: there are some bugs i would like to target to the new QtC release. Can we have a milestone for that?
<didrocks> bzoltan: you never heard complain from seb128 for instance because he thought the Kit was something else
<bzoltan> didrocks:  for those developers who we had interaction in the last years are not new to Qt ... BB, Meego, Sailfish all used QtC and most of the non android/ios linux mobile developers do understand the idea
<didrocks> until he would try on a second one :)
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: or should i just target it to 15.10
<bzoltan> didrocks: I did hear seb128 as I did hear from few _only_ ubuntu _only_ gtk app developers... few, not many
<seb128> lol
<bzoltan> seb128:  sorry dude :) There is a world outside of the bubble :)
<sturmflut2> zbenjamin, bzoltan: I just created an empty "QML App with Simpe UI (qmlproject)" project for the 14.10 framework on my 15.04 desktop, and while it runs fine, I just get a lot of items saying "Error" when I go to the "Publish" tab and press on "Build and validate click package"
<seb128> bzoltan, yeah, I'm unsure I consider myself as a gtk dev, I don't do much gtk nowadays, I spend more time on the touch code and qt/qml than on gtk for sure
<seb128> bzoltan, also GTK doesn't have an IDE, so you can't say I was used at their tools :p
<zbenjamin> sturmflut2: huh. Can you paste the output from the compiler tab?
<didrocks> zbenjamin: bzoltan: so, to come back on the bug, I think putting the device name as we originally plan, would be the less intrusive fix for now and giving a clearer idea of what a kit is
<didrocks> (as we discussed during the sprint)
<didrocks> at least, that would be a step in less confusion, and so right direction (even if as told, we need to dig more on this)
<didrocks> and this is compatible with QtC paradigm
<bzoltan> seb128: didrocks: to be honest I am serious about this. I am not defending anything... but for other linux SDKs it was pretty trivial and obvious that the toolchain+device type+API set needs an umbrella... here with ubuntu we are spoiled  with the luxury of using our own toolchain and targeting our native runtime environment. People developing on Win to Android or on Win to Meego used to deal with this.
<didrocks> bzoltan: on Win to Android is closer to what want, so I wouldn't use that as an example
<bzoltan> didrocks: +1 We need to hide the confusing parts. I think it is possible.... even with Kits :)
<sturmflut2> zbenjamin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11689200/ and https://i.imgur.com/bgkHFqS.jpg
<bzoltan> didrocks:  because on Win to Android you use an IDE what was made for android ... if we would have chance to make our own IDE I am sure we could do the same. the trouble here is that we save massive work by using QtC what is made for other platforms too
<bzoltan> didrocks: seb128: not to mention that Android Studio has a huuuuuge advantage... they do not need to figure out anything about toolchain and arch because they just know it. QtC does not, so we need an abstraction for that. Crap it is.. but we can not change that.
<didrocks> bzoltan: I was just bouncing on your "people developing on Win to Android […] used to deal with this"
<bzoltan> didrocks: seb128: so indeed having our own toolchain would make certain things simpler
<zbenjamin> sturmflut2: ugh
<bzoltan> didrocks:  bouncing onthat is accepted :) point there
<zbenjamin> sturmflut2: what ubuntu version you running?
<sturmflut2> zbenjamin: 15.04 on the development desktop
<zbenjamin> sturmflut2: and that happens for all your apps or just that specific one?
<sturmflut2> zbenjamin: excellent question, it just happened for the first time. Let me check.
<zbenjamin> sturmflut2: and you do use the SDK ppa?
<sturmflut2> zbenjamin: ...okay, I was using the SDK PPA for utopic on vivid
<sturmflut2> shame on me
<zbenjamin> sturmflut2: oh it still had "utopic" in it? :D
<zbenjamin> sturmflut2: you need the ppa enabled on vivid too, just with the right version of course
<sturmflut2> zbenjamin: apparently forgot to check all my PPAs when updating to vivid
<zbenjamin> sturmflut2: normally they should be disabled automatically
<sturmflut2> zbenjamin: Thanks for the hint, I would have never found out
<zbenjamin> sturmflut2: lets see if it helps ;)
<sturmflut2> zbenjamin: It does, all arrows green now
<zbenjamin> sturmflut2: \o/
<zbenjamin> sturmflut2: that was easy :D
<popey> \o/
<karni> zbenjamin: I thought you'd be able to answer that question - what are disadvantages of developing an app with Qt quick controls VS Ubuntu components (besides 1. UC are more touch oriented 2. UC have Ubuntu look)
<zbenjamin> karni: well if you do not care about native look and feel, you probably won't have disadvantages. But note that you can mix both worlds
<zbenjamin> karni: just use namespaced imports
<zbenjamin> karni: and i'm not sure if quick controls are officially supported
<zbenjamin> karni: also on the QCS we heard that they work on QtQuickControls2 ... so not sure how much love the first version will receive now
<karni> zbenjamin: I see
<karni> zbenjamin: The question comes from the fact that I was interested in more customized application looks from our Ubuntu UI toolkit
<karni> and was wondeing if 1) it's possible 2) anyone has already done that
<karni> I guess the important question is then - whether quick controls are officially supported
<karni> zbenjamin: don't our Ubuntu Components build on qt quick controls?
<karni> I thought most of Ubuntu Components are actually relatively simple wrappers
<karni> zbenjamin: oh, or rather - wrappers around QtQuick, not QtQuick.Controls
<nik90> karni: I believe both qtquick controls and ubuntu-sdk components were developed at the same time in parallel..so for instance the SDK's Checkbox is different from the QtQuick Controls Checkbox component.
<nik90> karni: however reading through https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/06/08/sprinting-convergence/, it seems it is planned to stay close to upstream where possible
<karni> nik90: I see. Do you know of examples of apps using qt quick controls, running on Ubuntu phone?
<karni> nik90: I'll admit I've only run over that article. I'll give it more thorough read, thank you :)
<nik90> karni: I remember a long time trying to use the upstream qtquick controls in my app and it seems to work..although I cannot remember if it worked on the phone or on my desktop
<nik90> long time ago*
<karni> nik90: I see, thanks :)
<nik90> yw
<avim> hi. someone can help me what to do with package with depends? i want to create package for ubuntu phone. and click in the click package there is nothing about depends...
<popey> avim: you bundle the binaries into the package
<avim> even if the lib that i have depend on it is on ubuntu official repo?
<popey> yes
<popey> click packages have no deps
<popey> other than the framework which we provide on the device
<popey> e.g. neverball in the store has a build of libsdl2 inside the package, so does neverputt, so a user who installs both gets two copies of libsdl2
<avim> ok. thank you.
<popey> np
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119: I just got the following when trying to comment on a developer.u.c blog post: Forbidden (403)
<dholbach> CSRF verification failed. Request aborted.
<dholbach> More information is available with DEBUG=True.
<dholbach> in any case, I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1463779
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1463779 in Ubuntu Developer Portal "Commenting on blog posts is broken" [Undecided,New]
<davidcalle> dholbach :(
 * davidcalle -> lunch
<mivoligo> rpadovani: ping
<mariog> hey....I just followed the tutorial on adding settings to a scope: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/scopes/tutorials/adding-settings-to-your-scope/
<mariog> by the way, after following these instructions, my scope does not have any settings and the "CONFIG EMPTY" error message is displayed when running it
<mariog> can anybody help me?
<popey> renatu: could you take a look at this please https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtpim-opensource-src/+bug/1462989
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1462989 in qtpim-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "containsItems returned wrong value when checking all day event" [Undecided,New]
<popey> renatu: may help  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1437305
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1437305 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "Wrong date day icon display and one day before events day in month view" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<popey> renatu: also, any progress on https://bugs.launchpad.net/sync-monitor/+bug/1339016 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1339016 in syncevolution (Ubuntu RTM) "Initial sync of the calendar takes a prohibitive amount of time" [Critical,In progress]
<renatu> popey, the last one was released a long time ago
<renatu> popey, could you check if this fix solves the problem: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-1437305/+merge/261666
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-06-11
<karni> balloons: does click-buddy support (or are there plans to support) qmake projects?
<sturmflut2> 84 additions/updates to the App Store over the last seven days \o/
<DanChapman> \o/ awesome!
<sturmflut2> In the past I usually installed every new app on my bq to test it, but it's getting too much to do that every morning
<sturmflut2> On monday alone there were 27 changes
<sturmflut2> If anybody is looking for a "weekend project", I think there could be some real value in a script that posts every change to the app store on social media. I even have most of the code in my app store RSS Feed generator
<popey> thats been done
<popey> https://twitter.com/uappexplorer
<popey> well, i assume that's automated
<popey> but there's not a lot of posts.
<sturmflut2> popey: Oooooh
<sturmflut2> Brian really deserves an award for all of this
<kalikiana> brendand: ping, wrt https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1463925
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1463925 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Autopilot tests don't support convergience" [Low,Confirmed]
<brendand> kalikiana, need a review?
<kalikiana> brendand: the branch isn't 100% done yet, and there's a bug that prevents the bits I have from working: on my touchscreen, under unity7, the touch input prints logs but never does anything
<kalikiana> I was hoping you might have some ideas or suggestions on what to look for
<brendand> kalikiana, i would say touch on desktop hasn't been tested much, so may just be broken :/
<brendand> kalikiana, if you file a bug against autopilot with a clear test case we could have a look
<kalikiana> brendand: I'm pondering doing this in 2 steps. I'll finish this branch to get rid of mode in all test cases. then a follow-up branch could enable using touch when touch is available
<kalikiana> that would make lots of test cases where you'd see it
<kalikiana> brendand: changed all instances of mode now that had do depend on the input type https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/autoPilotConverge/+merge/261658
<kalikiana> the cases left are dealing with unity7 and testing the current hard-coded mode behavior for the input device
<Elleo> does anyone have any pointers for debugging an app failing to launch, but not reaching a stage where anything is written to an upstart log file? (but can be launched fine from the command line)
<kalikiana> Elleo: how about running it under X11 with no upstart?
<Elleo> maybe, not sure I'd learn much from that which I don't already from launching from the command line though; since the X11 desktop file would have to basically be a copy of what I'm running on the command line, since it doesn't add any of the extra QML import paths and things that upstart does on the phone
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: do we have a way to get screenshots for the top sites ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, nope, we don’t
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: so in the wide view i am just going to put big black rectangles for now ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, that’s something we need to discuss with design: either we want placeholders with a favicon in the center (but that would result rather ugly I think), or we want a list view instead
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: james mulholland is our man, right ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, can you start the conversation with design (James and Rae) to get their opinion?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: and for the top bar used to choose between the top sites and bookmarks, is there a component from the SDK that can do it, or we just use custom stuff with abstract buttons ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I don’t know, you’ll have to check with the UITK folks
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, will do. was just a quick check in case you had an idea in mind already
<nerochiaro> thanks
<arcaneblast> hi
<sturmflut2> Is there a full list of command line arguments that webapp-container supports? "webapp-container --help" is incomplete and there is no man page.
<sturmflut2> Oh, --help lists more arguments when run on the desktop rather than on the phone
<sturmflut2> o_O
<dpm> popey, I think you looked into this a while ago. Could you add a comment with your findings on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1324636 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1324636 in Ubuntu Clock App "Return localized city names" [Medium,Triaged]
<popey> will take a look
 * popey assigns self
<brendand> kalikiana, my only question would be about the semantic difference between == Touch and != Mouse
<brendand> kalikiana, are there more than two types? i can't think of any others
<kalikiana> brendand: the difference is right now theoretical, you woudn't see if they were wrong unless we get another type of device
<kalikiana> maybe kinect :-D
<brendand> kalikiana, maybe some comments explaining the reasoning would be helpful?
<kalikiana> brendand: well, those places all have comments
<kalikiana> such as 'doesn't work on touch right now'
<kalikiana> or select all not being implemented on touch
<brendand> kalikiana, for example:
<brendand> +        if base._get_input_device_class() == input.Touch:
<brendand> 50	             raise NotImplementedError(
<brendand> 51	                 'Drag does not work on the phone because of bug #1266601')
<ubot5> bug 1266601 in autopilot (Ubuntu) "Pointer move with Touch backend should take into account when it is pressed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1266601
<brendand> maybe a bad example
<kalikiana> brendand: what would you add there?
<brendand> but the text of the error should be changed
<brendand> to not say 'phone' but rather 'touch input'
<kalikiana> oh, good point
<brendand> kalikiana, btw you need to request a review from either canonical-platform-qa or me specifically
<brendand> oh no wait
<dpm> thanks a lot popey
<sturmflut2> http://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/touch/2015/06/11/how-to-run-standalone-html5-apps-on-an-ubuntu-device/
<sturmflut2> I am actually surprised by how well even quite complex HTML5 games work on a device like the Aquaris E4.5
<mzanetti> mardy, ping
<daker> sturmflut2: yes thanks to oxide & the chromium upstream project
<sturmflut2> daker: Jep!
<mzanetti> rpadovani, hey, mind reviewing a reminders branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/enable-deleting-notebooks-and-tags/+merge/261774
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: pushed a few more tests to the keyboard branch (had dinner in the meantime)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, thanks! I had dinner too, will now take a look
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: thanks
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I'm going to take a look but... the delete api wasn't in premiumn apis only?
<mzanetti> rpadovani, our API key got upgraded
<mzanetti> not really premium, but we got access to those to methods
<mzanetti> rpadovani, read the comments in notesstore.cpp
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ah, I see, thanks
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, flake8 failure
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: what ? i could have sworn i had ran flake8 before committing
<oSoMoN> we should probably have a commit hook that runs the unit tests :)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: that's what i said :)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: fixed
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, looking at the bzr documentation for hooks, it looks like the hook has to be installed locally in your bzr plugins dir, it doesn’t look like it can be local to the branch
<nerochiaro> that's cool. checking flake8 is a good thing in general i suspect
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN:
<oSoMoN> yeah, you could have a general flake8 hook for all your branches, including those that don’t have a single bit of python code
<rpadovani> mzanetti, seems it works, but minor issues: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/enable-deleting-notebooks-and-tags/+merge/261774/comments/655115
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: flake8 will probably be ok with it anyway
<mzanetti> rpadovani, thanks
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: my head is a bit messed up by now, but i think that in Browser.qml when i check "if (!chrome.visible) return" i should really be checking "if (recentView.visible) return"
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: actually nevermind
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro,  "if (!chrome.visible) return" is correct, as we also want to return if the history view is visible
<oSoMoN> or if the settings view is visible
<rpadovani> mzanetti, also, +            print("NetworkingStatus.online:", NetworkingStatus.online) it should be NetworkingStatus.Online (big O)
<mzanetti> right... will fix
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: then a lot of that logic needs to be revised
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, why?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: because the conditions in which shortcuts are allowed become harder and harder to read
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ideally we should have a shortcut class with an enabled property, to make it clear when the shortcut can be triggered
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: or something more declarative like that
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: right now the whole code is becoming scarily imperative
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, right, that sounds like a potential good idea, not sure about the implementation details, but feel free to give it a go
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: well, not today as i have no more energy, and tomorrow i am out
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, ok, let’s keep it for next week then
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: you sure bill we be allright with it ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: he was in a rush to get this stuff merged
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i personally think it is worth it
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I think it’s fine if we do it on Monday
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, i will think about the implementation tomorrow, maybe if i have time throw a sketch at you to see if it makes sense
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: thanks for all the reviews
<oSoMoN> sounds good
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, wrt historyUpdateOnLoadCommitted, you add onTitleChanged and onIconChanged because it's possible the title or the icon are loaded after the loadevent has been fired so you update history to have a favicon and a title anyway, right?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, let me read my code again, I need to refresh my memory
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/historyUpdateOnLoadCommitted/+merge/259361
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, yeah, that’s correct
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, when I change the url, all connections to old server aro dropped? Could happen that a resource of the old site is loaded after the url is changed? Same thing for scripts: is the execution stopped in the same moment the url changes? (well, I expect it's so, just to be sure)?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, I would expect so, that’s a question for chrisccoulson
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, anyway, looks good to me (apart if what I wrote above doesn't happen, because could result a strange history, but we have some worst problem if isn't all dropped when the page change)
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, just a comment: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/historyUpdateOnLoadCommitted/+merge/259361/comments/655123
<chrisccoulson> changing the URL doesn't change what's in the webview until the load gets committed (it's still possible to get events for the current page before that - including permission requests etc)
<chrisccoulson> I'm not sure if that answers your question :)
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, we don’t want to update the title if it has changed since it was last recorded, because some pages do this ugly trick to update the title continuously to achieve an ugly "scrolling title" effect
<rpadovani> chrisccoulson, yes, thanks
<chrisccoulson> I should point out - WebView.url shouldn't be used for any policy decisions anywhere in an application. It should only be displayed in the addressbar :)
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, right, but maybe the title changes for another reason (like result of a game, it says 0-0, then 0-1, and so on). But I see your point there
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, using the page title for this kind of information is wrong anyway, and we don’t want to update the history DB everytime there is a dynamic update of the title
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, that’s consistent with how chromium behaves
<oSoMoN> try e.g. browsing to http://htmlmarquee.com/title.html and open the history page
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, okay, gotcha, let me just check a last case and then I approve it
<oSoMoN> thanks
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, I’m replying to your comment, for future reference
<oSoMoN> (in case the question comes up again)
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, but anyway the first time title is updated you update the history. I think you should add if(title){webviewInternal.storedTitle = title} in the onLoadEvent
<rpadovani> or am I missing something?
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, and plus you should the same check on Icon, because some sites (including Gmail) update the icon when you have a notification
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, when we get the load event, it might be that the title hasn’t been reset yet, i.e. I’m getting a load event for page B but webview.title still has the value of page A’s title
<rpadovani> *you should do
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, in that case, we don’t want to set storedTitle, otherwise that would prevent the next valid title update from updating the db
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, for the icon it’s a bit more tricky, but I don’t remember why now, let me scratch my head for a minute, it’ll come back
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, mhh, about title: if title is valid when the onLoadCommitted is fired, then onTitleChanged isn't fired, and maybe it's fired after 10 minutes for another reason, and you're going to save the new title
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, that’s right, but I have no way of knowing that, do I ?
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, no, I don't have a better implementation in my mind atm, I'm just thinking to corner case about your code. If I've a better idea I'll say you
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, don't get me wrong, I think it's better than the actually, and it's good enough to be merged. Only, it isn't perfect imo (but probably other brwosers have the same problem, because tometimes in history there are strange things)
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, you’re right, I didn’t think it was that easy to update the favicon dynamically, but http://www.p01.org/releases/DEFENDER_of_the_favicon/ is a great example of how one can abuse this
<oSoMoN> I’ll need a similar mechanism as for the title
<oSoMoN> I’ll also add some comments to make the code more explicit
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, also chromium on desktop saves also redirect (but I prefer our implementation on that)
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, on chromium when the icon changes they update they icon in history but not the title, crazy guys: you could have the webmail icon with (3) unread, and title that says 5
<oSoMoN> huh, are you sure they update the icon?
<oSoMoN> oh, they do indeed
<oSoMoN> that’s bad
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, well, since chromium implementation is worst than ours, let's say you add a check for the icon update, then your MR is good enough to be merged IMO
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, sounds ok?
<oSoMoN> sounds good :)
<oSoMoN> I’m adding the check for the icon, and will document it in a more verbose fashion
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, also they don't update history in real time as we do, tsk, noobs :P
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, great! Ping me when you've done
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, well, it’s probably actually a good thing
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, what? I mean, open a history in a tab, open a new tab, navigate to a new site, go to the history tab, the new site isn't shown
<rpadovani> it sounds a bit strange
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, is it eventually updated, or is it just that the history page is static?
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, it seems static to me
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, but if you reload the history page, the new entry appears, right?
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, right
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, I guess that’s only a limitation of having the history view implemented as a web page
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, well, I think you can find a workaround for that, but anyway, not our problem :-)
<oSoMoN> indeed
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, wrt keyboard-shortcuts, the suggestions list works in a completely different way from chromium (and I prefer the chromium way) there is no way to use suggestions and continue typing. One of the thing I do on chroimium when I want to search on wikipedia is ctrl+t, type wi, a couple of times arrow down, url address becomes wikipedia because is suggested, then i type the voice I'm looking for
<rpadovani> this isn't possible with the actual implementation of the keyboard shortcuts for suggestions
<rpadovani> a possible way adding a shortcut (tab?) that injects the suggestion selected in the address bar. What do you think?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, I see what you mean, and you’re right, this is much more useful in chromium
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, Ugo’s branch already makes it much better anyway, so I’d say we implement such an improvement in a second iteration
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, okay. then as usability looks good to me, I take jsut a look to the code
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, I pushed an update to my historyUpdateOnLoadCommitted branch
<rpadovani> on it
<mzanetti> rpadovani, all fixed
<rpadovani> 5 minutes and I check :-)
<rpadovani> oSoMoN,  I like the idea of the readonly property, it indeed improves a bit more the function! Approved :-)
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, thanks
<rpadovani> mzanetti, approved
<mzanetti> rpadovani, thanks :)
<mzanetti> rpadovani, if you are still in the mood, there's a new one by now :)
<rpadovani> mzanetti, of course :-)
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, I commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/oxide/type-info/+merge/260065
 * oSoMoN is headed to bed
<rpadovani> well, thanks :D
<mzanetti> rpadovani, and one more :) https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/fix-count-when-sorting/+merge/261785
<rpadovani> mzanetti, on it, I left some comments on improve-edit-tags
<mzanetti> rpadovani, cool, thanks a bunch
<mzanetti> rpadovani, fixed
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I finish another review and then I take another look
<mzanetti> rpadovani, it's not urgent... you can also go to bed if you want :D
<rpadovani> mzanetti, nah, I prefer sleeping in the morning now uni lessons are over :-)
<rpadovani> mzanetti, approved but not top approved so we can have also popey's opinion
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-06-12
<mardy> mzanetti: pong :-)
<bzoltan> DanChapman: ping
<DanChapman> bzoltan: hey
<bzoltan> DanChapman: hi, I am fighting with the Dekko :) I have set up the app on my other device long time ago and it could use my IMAP:993 account ... but now it does not seem to be able to authenticate... also the setting UI is a but broken (Nexus4)
<mzanetti> popey, we need your decision power here :) https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/improve-edit-tags/+merge/261779/comments/655165
<popey> yo
 * popey puts on his wizards hat
<DanChapman> bzoltan: what image/channel are you using. The settings UI is a known issue on the devel-proposed channel, but so far seems ok on the rc-* channels.
<popey> lemme build and test
<Frantique> hello all
<DanChapman> bzoltan: so is it you are just unable to select the correct auth settings?
<bzoltan> DanChapman: http://picpaste.com/pics/screenshot-B6J5I6Xx.1434096167.png
<mzanetti> DanChapman, I failed too
<Frantique> guys, I need a fast review for a software update, who can help me?
<bzoltan> DanChapman: I am not sure if the settings are correct...
<popey> Frantique: hmm?
<Frantique> it is a desktop app published by me, I've uploaded an update to it a few weeks ago, but nothing happens.
<Frantique> the app id (taken from the link) is: 3775
<popey> ah, ping beuno when he's around
<Frantique> popey: thx
<mzanetti> DanChapman, http://i.imgur.com/amGccgl.png
<popey> np
<mzanetti> DanChapman, I fail to see where to change the port etc
<popey> mzanetti: removed image
<mzanetti> http://i.imgur.com/amGccgI.png
<mzanetti> I need a contenthub plugin to share Link to IRC
<mzanetti> actually... shouldn't be too hard... just enter the channel and it logs on as guest and pastes the link
<popey> that'd get you kicked from some places for spam
<mzanetti> I don't think that will be the case if I share an image link like once a week
<popey> try it
<popey> :)
<mzanetti> obviously if I do that every 5 minutes, but that would get me kicked with a normal IRC client too
<popey> right..
<popey> it's just the behaviour that spammers use. Arrive, post link, leave.
<popey> I wouldn't encourage that
<mzanetti> fair enough
<bzoltan> DanChapman:  is there an option selectior for the security settings?
<bzoltan> DanChapman: BTW I am on wily devel-proposed
<popey> you probably dont want to be on that
<DanChapman> bzoltan: right so the issue is not being able to select the conenction method. I will get a bug filed to fix that. Could you take a look in ~/.config/dekko/dekkoproject/dekko.dekkoproject.conf and see if those settings havve been saved.
<popey> every time someone mentions wily here, usually ogra_ mentions that it's just not supported / tested
<DanChapman> mzanetti: that's the basic setup screen. If we can't autofind your settings from the address domain then you will get the manual view. You can test by putting a random char in name, email & password and trying to save
<bzoltan> popey: I am testing it and do my best to support it too :D
<bzoltan> DanChapman: in my ~/.config/dekko.dekkoproject there is no sign of my account
<ogra_> popey, for endusers :P
<popey> haha
<popey> okay
<ogra_> popey, though i really dont thinnk we should even care for it ... but thats just me ...
 * ogra_ thinks our current dev model is all wrong 
<popey> mzanetti: tried out the edit tag thing, what's the question/issue. In general I like it.
<mzanetti> popey, if the audocompletion pop down thingie should be UbuntuShaped or not :)
<mzanetti> well, that was how the discussion started
<mzanetti> feel free to give more general feedback on it
<mzanetti> basically the question is if it is Ubuntuish enough
<popey> ok
<DanChapman> bzoltan: you could set the settings manually using this as a template. http://paste.ubuntu.com/11700937/ you only need to change the usernames, hosts and the identity & profile descriptions. It will ask for you password on app launch
<nikwen> popey: There seem to be some serious issues with how autopilot tests are run for the calculator app in my opinion.
<popey> hey nikwen !
<nikwen> Check out the discussion here: https://code.launchpad.net/~nikwen/ubuntu-calculator-app/fix-desktop-shortcuts/+merge/261747
<popey> oh? problem how?
 * popey will look in a moment, in a hangout
<nikwen> Of course.
<popey> nikwen: I'll take a look at the AP issue.
<popey> thanks again for the terminal patch!
<popey> was lovely to see that this morning
<nikwen> To me it looks like different tests are run each time by Jenkins. So sometimes things fail and sometimes they don't.
<nikwen> You're welcome btw. And thanks for reviewing it that fast!
<popey> nikwen: i have another easy terminal bug for you if you fancy it :)
<nikwen> popey: I already have another one assigned to me (LP: #1400285), but I'll take a look, of course. ;)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1400285 in Ubuntu Terminal App "[Reboot] missing plain control & alt keys in overlay" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1400285
<popey> nikwen: thanks
<nikwen> popey: I need the bug number though. ;)
<popey> I haven't filed it yet
<popey> basically I want us to swap the swipe gestures around
<nikwen> What's the reason for that?
<popey> so one finger is left/right/up/down
<popey> and two fingers is scroll
<popey> because it's inconsistent at the moment
<popey> left right = one finger
<popey> up down = two fingers
<popey> that's wrong
<nikwen> Ah, ok.
<popey> lemme file a bug now.
<nikwen> Assign it to me. I'll get that fixed. :)
<nikwen> However, I believe we should get LP:
<nikwen> However, I believe we should get LP: #1464316 fixed before that.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1464316 in Ubuntu UX "Tutorial explaining the two finger bash history scroll gesture" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1464316
<nikwen> Modified for the new gestures, of course.
<popey> nikwen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1464566
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1464566 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Swipe gestures inconsistent" [Undecided,New]
<popey> nikwen: arguably they're duplicate bugs :)
<nikwen> The only issue I see with changing the gestures is that there would be inconsistencies with other apps on the platform as scrolling is done using one finger there...
<bzoltan> DanChapman: works
<popey> nikwen: not sure how else we can do this. two fingers for history is horrible to use
<popey> nikwen: it is really hard to control the scroll finely like that
<bzoltan> DanChapman:  is there a way to see my other IMAP folders too?
<popey> nikwen: maybe the app needs an intro think like podbird has?
<nikwen> popey: Maybe we should simply make the history scroll gesture less responsive?
<popey> well, no. because it's also a problem inside apps in the terminal
<popey> left/right uses one finger, up/down uses two, that's just not consistent
<nikwen> Ok, right.
<nikwen> Agreed. :)
<popey> :)
<popey> \o/
<popey> I love it when a plan comes together
<nikwen> I see the need for a tutorial as well but I'd rather use one like the messaging app on vivid. It's much shorter and less interrupting.
<nikwen> :)
<popey> not seen that
<nikwen> *on wily, of course.
<nikwen> Sorry.
<nikwen> It's just a short overlay describing the swipe left/right gestures on the list items.
<popey> oh, nice. I agree that would be nice. Maybe file a wishlist bug?
<nikwen> Already filed. :)
<DanChapman> bzoltan, in the accounts drawer (top left burger icon) select the account name under the "Accounts" divider. That should open the folder list
<popey> haha
<nikwen> LP: #1464316
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1464316 in Ubuntu UX "Tutorial explaining the two finger bash history scroll gesture" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1464316
<nikwen> Some time ago when I was still doing Android development I saw a short notice in their design guidelines advising developers not to use long tutorials but to show small hints as these allow the user to get started more quickly.
<nikwen> I find that very helpful advice.
<bzoltan> DanChapman:  it shows all the folders under the IMAP server. Is there a way to show only those I have subscribed to?
<nikwen> popey: Regarding the tutorial/hint bug: would we need design input for that? Probably, right?
<popey> nikwen: I'd prototype and show James Mulholland (when he's back from vacation), but I'm sure we can come up with something that's similar to the other apps so would be fine
<popey> I certainly wouldn't block on design for that
<nikwen> popey: Cool.
<DanChapman> bzoltan: not yet. But it's on the roadmap, the backend parts are there, just need UX input on how subscribing/unsubscribing will work
<DanChapman> bzoltan: it seems our custom styles of the Checkbox component is the issue with the wonky settings. They will most likely be missing in other places as well like multi-select in the message list
<bzoltan> DanChapman: Okey, not a showstopper ...I could magine a favourite folders list
<DanChapman> bzoltan: I like the idea, Saviq suggested similar in bug 1419350. I'll break it out into a seperate issue and get UX input on it when JMulholland gets back from his holiday
<ubot5> bug 1419350 in Dekko "[beta] List of folders shouldn't be expanded" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1419350
<bzoltan> DanChapman: Cool, thanks.
<bzoltan> DanChapman: I captured this -> http://picpaste.com/bug-m0mpO70a.png
<DanChapman> bzoltan: i'm actually working on fixing that now. It comes from our request for the body part preview. The logic is slightly broken in how we look at the message parts for it. If it keeps appearing you can set preference.previewLines=0 in the conf file to disable the preview fetch.
<DanChapman> bzoltan: bug 1464630 if you have any suggestions :-)
<ubot5> bug 1464630 in Dekko "Ability to mark favourite mailbox folders" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1464630
<bzoltan> DanChapman: thanks
<bzoltan> DanChapman: sorry to bother you :) One thing came to my mind, might not be your area. But I would love (expect) if an email client would be integrated to the Contacts app. Like when I write a mail I would like to choose from the native contacts list and when i receive a mail i may want to add/merge the sender to my contatcs.
<mcphail> bzoltan: join the club :)
<bzoltan> mcphail: :) Just did :)
<ogra_> and now send patches
<ogra_> :P
<DanChapman> bzoltan: yeah that's been a rough area for a while. Due to the confinement we can only access native contacts through content-hub :-(. We have just landed support for a local in app address-book which you will be able to import from the contacts app as well as .abook (for mutt users out there) or a simple CSV file you usually get from webmail clients.
<DanChapman> Also adding them back to the contacts app can be included but we have that nasty content-hub step in the middle  and keeping them in sync will always be a manual job
<DanChapman> We have various bugs filed for better access to contacts but nothing has come of it yet
<DanChapman> bzoltan: if you could help raise the heat on bug 1425949 that would be great. It's the most relevant one for accessing the local contacts. (but doesn't include adding new contacts)
<ubot5> bug 1425949 in content-hub (Ubuntu) "Needs to support direct searching of contacts" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1425949
<DanChapman> mcphail: ^^
<mcphail> DanChapman: +1'd
<dpm> hi davidcalle, how are you doing with the QML/C++ tutorial text?
<davidcalle> dpm, hey, pretty good! I'll have something up for review in the evening
<dpm> davidcalle, great. Once you've got it, could you add the link to the Trello card?
<davidcalle> dpm, yes
<davidcalle> dpm, I'm wondering if we shouldn't have two sprints formats. A Three weeks (or two) one like now, and a one week, where we are all working on the same topic/goal
<Z3> Hi ! If I buy BQ Aquaris E5 Ubuntu edition, when "docking mode" or convergence is finished will be available too in this phone?
<nik90> Z3: You just asked this question in #ubuntu-touch..what answer are you expecting
<Z3> nik90 maybe another person has more information.
<nik90> Z3: this channel is more targeted at app developers..your best hope for that question is #ubuntu-touch
<Z3> nik90 ok, thank you
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-06-13
<hoss> apport question: I work on an OSS project (lucene) that, as part of our automated tests, kills processes to then verify data integrity.   When devs use ubuntu, this causes apport to ask about sending in a bug report (for java) ... is there any sort of ENV variable we can set on these processes to tell apport "don't freak out if this proc dies horribly" ?
<mivoligo> I'm trying to build Terminal app but I got this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11707033/
<mario__> hey....I am developing a scope and I would like to know if I can make my PreviewWidget to perform a different action from simply opening an url
<mario__> is it possible?
<kalikiana> mhall119: would you know where the phone manual comes from? The Manual_Aquaris_E4.5_ubuntu_EN.pdf doesn't describe how to pick up a call correctly, see Re: [Ubuntu-phone] BQ4.5 damage, first report. from yesterday
<kalikiana> no idea where to report that
<mhall119> kalikiana: I have no idea, have you asked PES?
<meles_> whats the easiest way to make ubuntu-clock-app run with ubuntu-sdk?
<nik90> meles_: just open the cmakelist file with qtcreator and then run it
<nik90> meles_: no other extra step required
<nik90> meles_: does it work?
<meles_> nik90 opening yes. running not yet. I just shows me the desktop not the phone emulator.
<nik90> meles_: any errors or warnings/
<nik90> ?
<nik90> meles_: wait what only shows the desktop and not the phone emulator?
<nik90> meles_: go to the Projects Tab on the left and then add the phone emulator kit
<nik90> which should the i386 14.10 or 15.04 kit
<nik90> meles_: then in the run target you can choose to run it on the phone emulator
<meles_> nik90 I did that, the error now is make: *** No rule to make target 'all'.  Stop.
<nik90> hmm
<nik90> meles_: can you take a screenshot and share it here..I might get a better idea
<meles_> http://pasteboard.co/1cqVyfPx.png
<meles_> nik90 ^
<nik90> meles_: curious but does any other app compilation work for you?
<nik90> meles_: also did you manually add the ubuntu-clock-app.config, .includes and .files?
<meles_> i didn't try it yet on this machine. I had to change because on the other one I had problems with kernel 4.0 and the computer doesn*t work properly with a lower version.
<meles_> nnik90: no i did not
<nik90> meles_: could you try lp:podbird and check?
<nik90> meles_: somehow I feel this isn't ubuntu-clock-app specific
<meles_> ok i will try podbird. i was just about to get dekko
<mzanetti> popey, hey, you about?
<Elleo> meles_: try going to "Build -> Run CMake" and then try building again
<Elleo> (and see if you get any errors during the cmake run)
<nik90> meles: <Elleo> meles_: try going to "Build -> Run CMake" and then try building again
<nik90> meles: <Elleo> (and see if you get any errors during the cmake run)
<meles> nik90: just having issues with the qtcreator. it's stuck.
<nik90> meles: is this ubuntu 14.04 with the SDK PPA installed?
<meles> nik90: yes
<nik90> hmm strange..that's the same system configuration I am using
<meles> just a second, it's running again
<meles> nik90: after running CMake it works now
<nik90>  meles: podbird or clock?
<meles> clock, but i just saw it still gives me some errors with an incompatible Qt library
<nik90> meles: which kit version are you using and also what emulator image/channel is this?
<nik90> somehow your sdk setup is messed up
<meles> GCC i386-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-vivid. emulator is 0.4+15.04.20141125-0ubuntu1
<meles> i m updating it
<nik90> Elleo: do you know how to close a dialog from the outside? I tried PopupUtils.close(dialogComponent) but that fails
<nik90> meles: I am not sure what is happening..you need to first confirm that this is not localized to clock app.
<nik90> meles: if its your system I am afraid you will need to check with the sdk devs
<Elleo> nik90: you need to call close on the dialog itself, not on the dialogComponent; when you run PopupUtils.open() it'll return the actual dialog that gets created from the component, and you can call close on that
<meles> nik90 alright i try podbird again
<Elleo> nik90: at least I think that's the case
<nik90> Elleo: I am trying to show a loading dialog without a close button..the dialog should autoclose when the loading is done..so I am calling the close() function inside the refreshModel() function.
<nik90> Elleo: will try calling close on the actual component returned by open()
<nik90> Elleo: yup that worked..thnx.. although it closes the dialog before the freeze is actually gone..might need to search for the listview creation signal
<Elleo> cool
<meles> nik90 same issue with podbird: ... plugin cannot be loaded for module "Podbird": The plugin .... uses incompatible Qt library (5.41) [released]
<nik90> meles: its your ubuntu sdk that is at fault..which version of qt do you have installed?
<nik90> meles: do you install qt 5.4 or something?
<nik90> meles: what I don't get is how you're running into this issue on a standard ubuntu 14.04 setup..surely u installed something that shouldn't have been ;)
<mivoligo> I also have a problem. With Terminal app. When I try to run it from SDK to the phone I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11707033/
<meles> probably its easier to set up the whole environment freshly in a VM
<nik90> mivoligo: that could involve you missing a package in your chroot where you build it. Does the terminal-app contain any build readme?
<mivoligo> nik90: let me check, I never read them anyway :P
<meles> nik90 btw qt5.4 is not installed. i have 5.2
<SturmFlut> It has finally happened, somebody created a Telegram webapp ("Sommergram") that sends all communication through a man-in-the-middle website located at http://julienmcjay.github.io/sommergram/
<nik90> mivoligo: apt-get install libpam0g-dev:armhf (as mentioned in the readme ;)
<mivoligo> nik90: I'm reading this but I don't understand where should I install it. On my phone or on my desktop?
<nik90> mivoligo: in the chroot
<nik90> mivoligo: Tools->Options->Ubuntu->Maintain kit chroot
<mivoligo> nik90: got it, thanks :)
<nik90> mivoligo: just a tip, whenever you need to install a dependency it is almost 99% always in the chroot since that is where you're building your app for various architectures like armhf, i386, amd64 etc.
<mivoligo> nik90: thanks, I never done that before
<daker> SturmFlut: maybe contact The review team or beuno
<mivoligo> nik90: do you maybe know how can I clear the clipboard on the phone?
<meles> nik90 I m setting up a VM now. Thanks for your great help!
<nik90> mivoligo: no..within the app I think there was a SDK function afaik
<nik90> meles: no worries, feel free to ping me about clock app. I am the maintainer of it.
<nik90> mivoligo: it seems I was wrong
<nik90> mivoligo: the sdk provides a so called clear() function that may be used to clear the system clipboard.
<mivoligo> nik90: how can I use it?
<nik90> mivoligo: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.Clipboard/
<mivoligo> nik90: that's not what I'm looking for :)
<mivoligo> nik90: I just want to clear it from my phone
<nik90> mivoligo: not sure how to do it in UT...to be honest you can't even do that in Ubuntu desktop without a clipboard indicator.
<mivoligo> nik90: ok, thanks, I'll try to reboot
<mivoligo> BTW I'm hoping pasting selected text with mouse wheel click will be present in the Ubuntu Next desktop :)
<mivoligo> nik90: cleared after reboot :)
<nik90> same
<meles> nik90 ok great to know. I was wanting to find out more about bug #1442518. I posted some informations.
<ubot5> bug 1442518 in Ubuntu Clock App "Enabling alarm after midnight schedules it for the next day" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1442518
<nik90> meles: I am unable to find the fault in the underlying logic which schedules alarm when you press the switch.
<nik90> meles: the main issue here is that testability of a patch since the conditions necessary to reproduce the bug are difficult to achieve
<meles> nik90 doesn't the bug affect you personally?
<nik90> meles: it does..at the moment I workaround by editing the alarm and then saving it.
<nik90> meles: I can reproduce it..but somehow it happens only after midnight
<nik90> I am looking into the logic hoping to find the solution
<meles> nik90 i tried a lot today and it seemed that it always sets the alarm for the next day. But when you had the alarm activated on one day and you deactivate it again, the day after it will work as it should. so to me it seems that the date is somehow saved wrong.
<meles> nik90: i thought that the bug might be in app/alarm/AlarmDelegate.qml around line 100
 * nik90 looks
<nik90> meles: I just noticed something...right now when I enabled an old alarm I had that was set to 11:00 AM..it showed as "in 1d 10h 41m" which is obviously wrong
<nik90> meles: however it shows up correctly scheduled in the indicator
<nik90> meles: meaning the "time to alarm" delta value is incorrect..so may be the fault function is alarmUtils.get_time_to_next_alarm)_
<nik90> alarmUtils.get_time_to_next_alarm()
<nik90> meles: actually ignore what I said...
<meles> nik9: :-) ok.
<meles> nik09 I checked the mentioned function but I couldn't find anything weired
<nik90> meles: yeah that function is fine..I miscalculated..
<meles> I set the time manually today. Created an alarm every two hours and changed the date till I was at the 21st. Now when I wanted to check what you said. I activated an alarm for 10:15. And it says: 7 d 9h 52 m
<meles> its also wrong in the indicator-applet
<nik90> yup
<nik90> so line 103 in alarmDelegate.qml is the culprit
<nik90> I am trying out a different logic atm..lets see if that works
<nik90> nope that failed
<meles> nik90 is that good or bad
<nik90> meles: well bad since I don't have a solution to the bug
<nik90> too tired now..I will try to take a closer look tomorrow
<meles> nik90 ok just thought the same, but one last suggestione even though my mind is not to clear anymore
<nik90> shhot
<nik90> shoot*
<meles> nik90 if alarmData.date < new Date() then it sets it to tomorrow
<meles> which is past midnight, 1d Xh
<meles> if I set the alarm yesterday this is true and it will shedule the alarm for tomorrow
<nik90> well it will schedule the alarm for tomorrow only if alarmData.date.getTime() <= currentTime.getTime()
<nik90> otherwise it should set it for today
<nik90> the alarmData.date < new Date() is only there to check if this is an alarm from the past...since alarm created to ring in another 2 days don't need all this logic and can be enabled directly
<meles> just stumbled about this part
<meles> getTime just returns the clocktime?!
<nik90> I would expect so
<nik90> you think that's at fault?
<meles> could be. If it returns a datetime.
<nik90> http://www.w3schools.com/jsref/jsref_gettime.asp
<nik90> I think it returns datetime
<meles> just checking
<nik90> meles: may be instead of checking the time which seems to also include the date, I should specifically check the hour, minute and second alone
<nik90> if alarm.time < new time then set it for today or tomorrow accordingly
<meles> nik90 yes
<nik90> meles: if I send you a click package in about 15 mins would you be able to test?
<meles> nik90 yep! than i just go for a shower meanwhile
<nik90> cool
<meles> how woud you implement the test hours*3600+minutes*60*+seconds?
<nik90> I am thinking about it now
<nik90> meles: I did http://paste.ubuntu.com/11710946/
<nik90> meles: does it look good to you?
<nik90> meles: I did preliminary testing and it doesn't seem to break anything
<meles> yes if alarmData.date.getHours() returns the hours of the day and not since 1970 or something like that
<nik90> bah it didnt work :/
<nik90> I manually changed the date to tomorrow and checked
<meles> :-|
<nik90> anyways I am off to sleep meles
<nik90> tty later
<meles> nik90 ok me too. maybe i get my testing environment working tomorrow.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-06-14
<ahoneybun> hey all how do you use flickable with columns?
<meles> mhall119: you are the maintainer of ubuntu-calendar-app. right?
<DanChapman> meles, IIRC kunal and mihir are the main developers working on calendar.
<nik90> meles: ping
<awad> hi
<meles> hey nik90 i just saw it now
<meles> nik90 any progress?
<meles> nik90 GOT IT!
<nik90> meles: can you test the click package on your phone and see if it fixes the bug
<meles> my patch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11714089
<meles> nik90 ^ where is the click package
<nik90> meles: I added a comment in the bug report with the click package
<meles> nik90: ok
<meles> nik90 the app fails to open
<nik90> meles: eh?
<nik90> meles: which device image are you running?
<nik90> meles: I built it against a vivid 15.04 image. Are you running BQ with 14.10 instead?
<meles> nik90 splash screen is appearing and than it crashes. I'm running 14.10 indeed
<nik90> meles: that's why it doesn't open for you..its compiled to work on 15.04 and not 14.10 considering that OTA-4 will be released tomorrow which is based on vivid :)
<meles> nik90 i m building it myself
<nik90> meles: rest assured, let me build it for 14.10 and send you the click package if you want
<nik90> meles: ok..ping me if you hit any issues and I can send it to you if required
<meles> nik90 ping
<nik90> meles: i'm here
<meles> nik90 no the fix does not work. but I have to say that I have a special issue. Since I changed the date so many times for testing purposes I had some alarms created at a future date. Reactivating this alarms makes them just go off at the day they were originally created. My fix considers this problem. Can you test it? I can push it if you want.
<nik90> meles: would the phone issue change their date and go backwards though?
<nik90> meles: can you upload your fix into a branch that I can grab and test quickly?
<meles> nik90 no normally not but who knows :-)
<meles> ok otw
<nik90> meles: fair enough
<meles> nik90 ok it's up
<meles> nik90 lp:~themeles/ubuntu-clock-app/bugfix-1442518
 * nik90 tests now
<nik90> meles: yup your patch works better
<nik90> nice work!
<meles> :-)
<nik90> meles: just requires 2 minor code fixes, 1) Better variable names 2) add an entry to the debian changelog
<meles> nik90 just might have to rename the variables a bit, since they are pretty bad
<nik90> :)
<nik90> meles: if you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fixes-1442518/+merge/261905, you will see the debian changelog entry I used
<nik90> ofcourse add your own name to the entry
<meles> nik90 ok i fix it
<nik90> meles: Why do you do var tdate2 = new Date(d.getFullYear(),d.getMonth(),d.getDate()+1,alarmData.date.getHours(),alarmData.date.getMinutes(),0,0) instead of d.setDay(d.getDate()+1) ?
<nik90> is it to set the minutes and seconds to 0?
<meles> now because i coud not get the other variant working
<meles> nik90 no because i coud not get the other variant working
<nik90> other variant?
<meles> nik90 the one u suggested
<nik90> ah ok
<meles> nik90 i pushed the new code and entered the information suggested. Is there anything more neccessary
<nik90> meles: sec, taking a look
<nik90> meles: two things...update debian changelog and also specify a commit msg to the merge proposal you created
<meles> where do i change the debian changelog
<nik90> meles: nano debian/changelog
<nik90> meles: one other thing..the two variables "currentTime" and "now" are redundant..you just need one of them
<meles> nik90: you are right. I stick with now, I think its easier, even though the other was used before. ok?
<nik90> meles: fine by me
<meles> nik90: ok i think now its complete
 * nik90 checks
<nik90> meles: commented in the MP proposal.
<meles> nik90 MP?
<meles> I have to go now urgently, i ll be back later
<nik90> meles: ok..you should have got an email about the merge proposal
<nik90> meles: tty later
<meles> hey nik90, thanks for your comments. I changed it as you suggested. I hope it's good to merge now. If not let me know.
<nik90> meles: they look good now. I am going to test this for a 2-3 days to ensure that we didn't miss out any rare cases where the bug might reappear. I would recommend you do the same.
<nik90> meles: and then I will merge it and try to include it in our release after OTA-4
<nik90> popey, balloons: Could either of you trigger jenkins on https://code.launchpad.net/~themeles/ubuntu-clock-app/bugfix-1442518/+merge/261910 pls. thnx
<nik90> meles: I approved the merge proposal. Will merge in a few days after I finish testing it.
<meles> nik90 allright I will. I'm very glad that I had your great support!!! Maybe I can contribute to some other bugfixes now, which might make the planed selling of my phone obsolete. :-)
<nik90> meles: you made the bug fix possible..so a huge thanks to you! And yes feel free to contribute to other bug fixes that grab your attention.
<nik90> meles: be sure to assign the bug to yourself on launchpad before starting to work on it since otherwise we might have multiple people working on the same thing.
<meles> nik90 actually there is even one that annoyed me quite a bit at the beginning. It's Bug #1437316. And I would agree to racb's comment, to make the off button red and the snooze green.
<ubot5> bug 1437316 in Ubuntu UX "[Clock] Too easy to accidentally turn off the alarm instead of snoozing" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1437316
 * nik90 looks at the bug report
<nik90> meles: that bug report is a bit off scope at the moment since it is not the clock app that draws the notification on the screen. Indicator-datetime does at while using the unity8 notification framework.
<nik90> meles: also it requires feedback from the design team before proceeding to fix it.
<nik90> I do agree to the bug report as stated in the first comment there
<nik90> meles: the bugs which are listed in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+milestone/3.x.backlog are usually blocked atm by things like design, platform limitation etc.
<meles> nik90 ok I understand. I will see what else I could do.
<popey> nik90: I am not sure I know how to manually trigger, so gave it a go. lets see if it works
<popey> nik90: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-clock-app-ci/
<nik90> popey: ack.
<meles> nik90 my alarms don't trigger any sound or vibration anymore, they just pop up. Does it work on your system
<popey> thanks for the contribution meles !
<nik90> meles: for me it triggers sound and vibration even after installing your patch. I tested this on my Nexus 4 running 15.04
<meles> popey: no prob. I'm happy that I could contribute and that I got great support!
<nik90> meles: good news is that jenkins ran the autopilot and qml tests and found no regressions in your patch! It will be merged in 2 days after we both are confident of the bug fix.
<popey> woah! My random button pressing worked!?
<popey> sweet
<nik90> haha ;)
<meles> nik90 is there somewhere a proper how to about how to fix and commit a bug, if not I would work on an easy to read summary
<nik90> meles: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/DevelopmentGuide
<meles> and about Ubuntu SDK, like how to open the project (CMakeList.txt).
<meles> nik90 ^
<nik90> meles: well stuff like how to run an app, build it for the phone etc are all documented at developer.ubuntu.com
<nik90> meles: it is common knowledge that cmake projects are opened via the CMakeList.txt file, qmake via .pro etc
<meles> nik90 not to everybody and without your help i might have just given up.
<nik90> meles: We could make the core apps contribution guide a bit more descriptive by include such info and for further info redirect the to the official documentation pages?
<meles> nik90: yes would limit the step to join. And I also think that there is to much text, when I want to check something out I want to get quickly through it. E.g http://paste.ubuntu.com/11715854/
<nik90> meles: well yes some pictures would come in handy to explain it in a more intuitive manner
<popey> I have an item on my to-do to improve the on-ramp for new developers nik90 meles
<nik90> popey: did you have any particular idea/mockup on how to improve it?
<popey> the idea was to have a pretty home page for each app
<popey> and a general page for all the cross-app info
<popey> and move the content off the wiki
<popey> no mock ups yet
<nik90> off the wiki?
<nik90> dedicated homepages/website for each app?
<popey> yeah, move it to developer.ubuntu.com
<popey> yes
<popey> page per app
<popey> with links to where the source is, bitsize bugs, planning docs etc
<nik90> ah
<meles> popey nik90 i was on the phone. I think developer.ubuntu.com would be the better place since this was also where I was looking for such info. but couldn't the quick start guide be quicker to read. All the info but less text.
<popey> thanks for the feedback
<popey> I agree
<nik90> +1
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-06-13
<dobey> how can i build a source tree into a click, from the terminal, without having to install and use the full sdk?
<dobey> in particular, an armhf click
<popey> dobey: I use this:- http://paste.ubuntu.com/17305169/ which has one argument, you sit in the source tree and run it with the arch you want built for
<popey> requires that you have the relavent click chroots
<dobey> well, the directory in /var/lib/schroot/chroots suggest i have the right chroot
<dobey> but trying to do something with "click chroot foo" wasn't happy
<popey> In the immortal words of flavor flav, "Can't do nuttin for ya man"
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-06-14
 * mcphail just has to buy a Mycroft to get it to recite PE lyrics in popey's voice
<popey> mcphail: :)
<popey> JMulholland: in https://design.canonical.com/2016/06/the-app-design-clinics-are-back/ can you double check the time... we're in BST not GMT right now. So do you mean UTC? (i.e. is it at 17:00 UK time?)
<JMulholland> popey: 4.00PM UK time/ GMT as that’s when Dan Wood is available :-)
<popey> nope
<popey> we are in BST
<popey> not GMT
<JMulholland> righto
<popey> so if it's 4:00 PM UK time then it's 15:00 UTC
<JMulholland> well spotted
<JMulholland> thanks popey
<popey> heh, we get this a lot
<popey> timezones are hard, lets go shopping!
<JMulholland> xD
<JMulholland> Corrected, thanks again popey.
<JMulholland> At least anyone who saw that will come along an hour early, rather than when it’s all over ;-)
<seb128> popey, you got that wrong; or did you point you a mistake?
<seb128> oh, ignore me
 * seb128 can't read
 * ogra_ hands seb128 glasses
<seb128> thanks!
<ogra_> :)
<popey>  /ignore seb128
<om26er> bzoltan, Hi!
<om26er> bzoltan, re: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2016/06/14/calling-testers-new-ubuntu-sdk-ide-post/ is that supposed to work on yakkety ?
<bzoltan> om26er:  it will work tomorow
<om26er> bzoltan, eagerly waiting
<bzoltan> om26er: we need a single package there :)
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> I get an error message '.../workspace/Ubuntu-SDK/uSync/uSync/Main.qml:2 module "Ubuntu.Components" is not installed'
<bzoltan> zzarr:  where do you get it? What project, what package, what versions and how?
<zzarr> besides that I get an error telling me that the device is out of space, but nether / or /home is out of space
<zzarr> I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 and started the Ubuntu SDK and created a new project
<zzarr> it's for the desktop kit...
<zzarr> strange
<JanC> "out of space" might also mean "out of inodes"
<zzarr> JanC yes, but that means I have how many files on a ext4 filesystem?
<zzarr> JanC there's 21.9 million inodes free
<JanC> that should be plenty  :)
<zzarr> yepp
<zzarr> I can deploy to my phone
<zzarr> where do I find documentation for ubuntu components?
<bzoltan> om26er:  what about now?
<bzoltan> zzarr: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/current/
<bzoltan> zzarr:  The plain Desktop Kit is most probably useless. It is using your system libraries and you might miss loads of packages.
<bzoltan> zzarr: you either use the Ubuntu Desktop kit provided by the ubuntu-sdk-dev or you go fro the LXD SDK https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2016/06/14/calling-testers-new-ubuntu-sdk-ide-post/
<bzoltan> zzarr:  and please read this post - https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/03/18/everything-you-always-wanted-know-about-kits-were-afraid-ask/ It is very important.
<om26er> bzoltan, is that ready ? let me try
<om26er> bzoltan, says "the container backend returned an unknown error status. This is a bug and should never happen, please contact developers."
<om26er> the message in itself is a little funny though
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-06-15
<zzarr> thanks bzoltan
<bzoltan> zzarr:  feel free to ping me if you need any assistance :)
<zzarr> bzoltan, thanks, that's very kind of you :)
<johangm90> hi guys i am trying to build my app with the translations provided by the community you can get the source code here https://code.launchpad.net/cloudmusic
<johangm90> but im getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/17369915/
<johangm90> any help?
<johangm90> this is a ubuntu touch app
<johangm90> hi  i want to snap my qmake project but i am getting this error
<johangm90> Searching for local plugin for qmake Issue while loading plugin: unknown plugin: qmake
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-06-16
<krampstudio> Hey, I'm making a scope for ubuntu touch. I've a question regarding category results : is there a way to update a result once pushed to the SearchReply ?
<krampstudio> the use case is to display the results the quickest, start longer operations and update the results once the long operation is finished. Here I've some basic icons, but I'm crawling the website of each of my results to look for a better icon, but obviously this slows the display
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-06-17
<mike00> hi appdevs, is there someone who can help me with the ScreenSaver element in a qmake app?
<g_> hello
<g_> i was wondering about using snaps to run services
<dobey> g_: #snappy might be a better channel
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-06-18
<ahoneybun> mhall119:  anytime next week for app stuff?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-06-19
<mike00> hi appdevs. I wnat to set a screensaver in my qmake app to keep the screen on. Do I have to import "QtSystemInfo" ?
<mike00> Because I get " module "QtSystemInfo" is not installed " ... :(
<mike00> appdevs. How can I install new modules like U1db? I want to use U1db or ScreenSaver but I don't have the module...
<mike00> no appdevs can help me?
<popey> mike00: it's late on a sunday, not many people about
<popey> ask again during the working EU/US week
<mike00> ok thanks popey
